# JUL/AUG/SEP CYCLE BUDDIES



## Bunny-kins

*WELCOME TO YOUR NEW HOME LADIES

HAPPY CHATTING!!!
*​


----------



## Bunny-kins

HERE'S A LIST UPDATE...

[csv]
*NAME,D/R,STIMMS,E/C , E/T or FET, OTD*

*Sparty, *01 May,01 June,15 June,ET-18 June,02 July,  
*Cliec, *31 May,n/a,n/a,FET-19 June,03 July,  
*CMac*,??,23 June, 02 July,ET-10 July,24 July *
Mrs_B24*, ??,29 June,11 July,ET-14 July,28 July
*Sharon29*,22 June,25 June,08 July,ET-13 July,27 July
*Bunnykins*,13 June,08 July,19 July,ET-22 July,05 Aug,
*Hopeful NI,*24 June,04 Aug,16 Aug,ET-19 Aug,30 Aug,[/csv]








Anyone want to be added please let me know!!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## littleacorn

Hi girls

Mrsb24 that is great news, keep drinking the water.

Sharon29 put your feet up and enjoy the time off. I normally take 1 week off work after transfer.

Cmac keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you, when do you have transfer.

Bunny its great to get going, the waiting can drive you insane.

Jooles best of luck with transfer tomorrow.

I am on the DE road so I dont have the injections etc. I have to take meds to build up the lining. I have my first scan to check it next Monday. If all is ok I should be having transfer around 18th of this month. 


Cmac keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you, when do you have transfer.

Weepurple still thinking of you and sending you  .

It is very hard to keep up with all of you but I wish everyone the best of luck


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Littleacorn, I can still put you on the list if you want me to from ET onwards it's a good remainder for the girls to know where abouts you are in treatment  I bet you can't wait!!!  
Sharon29, i've updated the list for you huni, good luck with EC tomorrow sending you lots of     your way!

Jooles, good luck for ET tomorrow huni 

AFM... *I'VE DOWN REGULATED! *Starting stimms tomorrow and scan is booked for 14th July...That's only next week!  Seems like it's going quickly!! Ooer!!!

Big hellos to everyone!!! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey all hope ur doing well!!! am very tired so just a quick note 
sharon hope ur well rest up hun id says sod work take it okk and de stress !!!  to the best u can anyways!
bunny congrats on being down regulated oh could u add me 2da list please started stimms on 29th june and expected ec should be sun and if not mon.
little acorn how u doin hun hope all goes well for de tranfer 
sending everyone lots of 
afm feeling very very tired and a small bit nauseated sharon i noticed actually there after u said it there is a slight glow from my skin it looks a lot brighter i should by right keep up drinking lots of water it cheaper than buying creams my skin aint sensitive to products but reacts very badly hormone wise like coming up 2af it would be a breakout ! have 2litres drank so far onto my final litre it now better slow it sdown tho!!!
well thats it for now talk laters !
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## cleozulu

just book marking


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how is everyone today.

Mrs_B glad things are going ahead for you. keep drinking plenty huni.

cMac keeping everything crossed for you.    

Bunny hooray for down-regulating. Good luck with the stimms huni.

Jooles good luck for ET tomorrow.    

Patbaz how are you doing huni? Hope you are well.

Cleo how are you doing hun? Sending you loads of    

WeeP thinking of you huni.    

Velma, Sparty, Nana, BP and BJP hope you are well.

A big hi to everyone else, littleacorn, sharon, hopeful, sharon and anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya missE


How are you? Im doing ok now Thank you, Im spending lots of time wiv my hubby (well when Im not at work), we have been doing lots together and going on dates to the movies and shopping etc etc, just being together really.
We have already asked about a 2nd cycle but doing egg share as well, just waiting for appointment to come through 


Hope all is well your end 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey misse and cleo hope yer getting on well lots of   to both of u!  that time flies by for the both of ye and ye can start again and of course yer dreams come thru
cleo thats great u and dh spending time 2gether like that i guess it makes u reconnect bring u back 2when u were dating kinda thing i think doing those small things like little dates walks holding hands etc etc are really important at  a time like this !im not really a holdy hand tho girl but if we on the beach or somethin wakling we do a bit  lots of  2u hun!
misse really hope ur doing well hunny have u anything planned for the weekendsending lots of  ur way 2!


----------



## cleozulu

Thank you mrs_B24 xxx


----------



## Velma

Hi girls,

Cleo and MissE lovely to see you on, MissE any sign of AF yet hun?? hoping it wont be long.
Cleo sounds like you are doing plenty to try and keep your spirits up and reconnect with each other its such a stressful time and when things don't work its important to feel together.
Am thinking of you all!    

Mrs_B24 wont be long at all til sun/mon   
Bunny so happy to hear your are moving to stimms i know you felt like you were bottom of the list for a good while - but it's great to move to the next step it goes quick after that. 

Littleacorn only a week and a half til transfer fab - there will be plenty of activity next week!   

Sparty hope you had a great time at graduation honey! and hope all is good with you!

Hi to all the rest of you guys     hard for everyones little miracle    

Velma x


----------



## cMac

Evening Ladies!

Its amazing how quickly this board moves, a new home already    

Sharon, this is the time to look after yourself and if that means taking time out of work than that's what you need to do, for as long as you need to, especially if your job is stressful.  I've cut my workload right back over the next couple of weeks but i need to leave myself stuff to do as I have a tendancy to seriously obsess about bfp   

littleacorn, thats good that you aren't doing the hard drugs    would a hot water bottle help with your lining?

Bunny, bring out the needles!!  Nobody else in their right mind would be looking forward to sticking a needdle in themselves   

I'm glad you are looking after yourself and each other cleo   

Good luck again for EC tomorrow Sharon, fingers crossed for lots of lovely eggies!

I have my passport in my handbag and taken off my nail polish just in case I get the call tomorrow to race to Glasgow - hoping I don't   

Toodles for now xxx


----------



## cMac

... oh and I have my orange knickers ready as well....


----------



## IGWIN79

Just popping in to say weepurple , i am thinking about you hunnie      i am so sorry


----------



## IGWIN79

Sparty congrats hun , heres to a happy and healthy 8.5 months a head   

Congrats dc8 on your wee heart beat , bet your on clond nine   

Bunnykins good luck on this cycle hope you get a nice BFP   
Hi to all my wee buddies hope yous are all keeping ok 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey everyone!  
hey sweetchilli hope ur well hun dont think we have spoken before!
sharon all the best for ec tomorrow hope u get lots of eggies and they get jiggy in the love lab 2moro night!!!  
cmac am hoping and   your little embies make it to day 5for u hun!!!  
jooles am   ur little embie stays strong for u hun !   
velma hope ur well hun thanks!!!
cleo anytime pet ! take care of urself hun and dh  
afm still taking it easy am so bloomin tired was full of beans last week!!! i wanna go fishing 2moro coz dont think it be wise after ec as refreshing as it is and i thought i would before i wouldnt be 2keen on all the sudden moves casting out esp wit risk of ohss!i can always watch dh   !!!
inj are starting 2get really sore now had pain for bout 5mins after last nights one! still few niggly pains down there!cant believe how fast its happening i find it strange that i could be pupo next week!!!   cant wait !!! even tho ill be a nervous wreck at least it be the closest i have been to being pregnant since i started ttc!!!!
well thats all for now
hello 2everyone else! big      to y'all!!!
talk soon 
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Morning Girls!

Sharon29....Good luck for EC today huni, sending you lots of       

Jooles.... Good luck for ET today hun, Sending lots of        to you too!!! 

Mrs B... I know what you mean, after waiting so long for it to happen the actual treatment side of things seems to go very quickly. You must me excited that you will be PUPO next week! 

Sweetchili... Hiya huni!  It's lovely to hear from you!! How are you doing kiddo? Hope you are OK! 

CMac...I've been injecting Buserelin for weeks already so getting used to it now...in fact i'm a pro now!  but I know what you mean, It's a bit strange when you are waiting to start because you can't wait to get those needles out and start jabbing!! Sounds like you are ready for the off hun!! It must be exciting [and a litlle bit stressful] to have to drop everything and shoot off to the airport last minute. I'd be panicking that I couldn't get on a flight!! Awww huni, you'll be PUPO soon 

Velma... Thanks huni  yeah, the list thing is weirdwhen you are at the bottom...We need some more newbies!!!  How are you doing chick? hope things are well for you 

Cleo... It's good that you and DH are doing lovely things together,it helps to heal. I hope you get an appointment soon huni 

Miss E... Thanks huni  it's good to get to the next stage. How are you doing Emma? I hope you are baring up OK sweetie 

Weep... Thinking of you huni 

Pat... How are things with you huni, I hope you are resting up and drinking lots of water 

big hellos to everyone else! 

AFM... Nothing to report really, reduced my Buserelin this morning although I did very nearly forget! I was still a bit bleary eyed from sleep so tend to do things automatically, it was only when DH popped his head around the bathroom door and said 'don't forget to reduce!!' that I thought 'oh yeah!!!' oops!!! So stimming starts this evening so wondering what that will be like...not so much about the jabbing as I do that now but the gurgling of the ovaries, I already have enlarged ovaries due to PCOS so do wonder how big they'll get!  Oh well time will tell! It seems more real now that the end is near! 

Well thats enough from me for a bit... have a good day girlies!

Bunny xxx


----------



## cMac

I forgot last night to wish Jooles good luck to ET today - GOOD LUCK JOOLES!!!! Here's to your little embie moving in to its new home, settling down, putting in its slippers, sticking on the telly, letting out a big comfy sigh then stuggling in a little tighter just to get a little more comfy!!!!

We are confirmed for Saturday for a blast tfer and we still have 4 to choose from, yippee!  I'm off the book the flights now, should have done that first really.....

I'll be on later


----------



## Bunny-kins

CMac...Woohoo! 4 Blasts!  That's brilliant news hun!  Awww good luck for Saturday chick, I hope you get a flight OK! You must be so excited now!!!  [that's you being excited BTW!!!  ]

Bunny xxx


----------



## wee emma

hello everyone, hope you're all well and good    have got it in my head its friday and i can't get the thought to shift   

anyhoo, went for my blood test this morning so will find out hopefully soon whether i'm allowed clomid or not. i hope i am because it'll be something to aim for again.

am aiming to drink at least one bottle of water to day, i am sooo bad at it.


----------



## cMac

Bunny that is me excited!!!!!!!!!!  How did you find my picture   

I flamin' should have booked my flights before I came on here this morning, we were hoping to fly in and out on Saturday and now there are no return flights on Saturday - bad times!!!  So we are staying (DH is having a quiet freak about the cost) on Sat night and I managed to get a 4 star boutique for hotel for £30!!!! Good times!!

Wee Emma, hope the bood test results give you the chance for clomid, so many people have success from it.


----------



## Sparty

Morning Ladies

Wee Emma Hope the blood tests give you the result your after and the clomid will help.
Bunny good luck with the stimms - always good to move to the next stage and up the list
Cmac 4 blasts thats fab huni - good luck for saturday
Jools       for ET and      your wee embie is snuggling as I type
MrsB Hope all is well with you
Cleo - how does the egg share work? I think thats a very brave step to take, I didn't produce that many eggs ( 6 or 7 each go) so don't think I would have been considered.
Thanks sweetchilli - how are you chick?
WeeP how are you holding up pet?
Sharon Good luck for lots of eggies at ec today?
Hopeful how is the dr going chick?
Patbaz Hope your feeling ok?
Velma and Nana - how are things with you both? Ladies did u contact ur GP or just wait until u got the scan appointment for RFC? sort of wondering do I have to do anything or do I just wait?
Littleacorn good luck with the scan on monday
Sparkleheart not long now   

Hi to Claire, BP, LX, BJP and any one else looking in   

AFM girls I had the best graduation day ever


----------



## NANA23

Hello there everyone 

Bunnykins - You've started stimming, happy days    All systems go for you now - good luck with it all 

Mrs B - So glad to hear things are all going well for you, wishing you lots and loads of good luck for ec 

Joolues - Hope ET went well for you today   

Cmac - OMG 4 blasts - woo hoo i bet you have a great big grin on your face! The best of luck for ET   

Sparty - Am so glad to hear you had a lovely graduation - you feel so important dont you? Well how are you feeling? I havent contacted GP yet as nurse at Origin said it could wait until my scan which is on the 22 July - Is so hard waiting - am sort of tempted to get in touch with gp anyway - not sure what to do - what dya think?

Sharon - Hope the EDC went well for mrs and you are not to sore or anything    

A big hello to everyone else - is hard to do the rounds as there is so much going on but am sending   and    to each and every one of you 

NANA xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

morning all 
sharon all the best for ec 2day!!!
jooles al the best for et 2day
cmac great news about blasts!
biunny nana and sparty a big hello
hugs 2 all


----------



## Sparty

Nana I'm not sure just feels strange after all the sniffing, jabbing, scans, ec, et and of course the 2ww to just do nothing when it worked   ... Dont even know when my scan would be. I'm sure you can't wait until the 22nd

You feel great at graduation - I just had the best day, and honest to god the house is coming down with flowers.. got lots of cards n pressies - like having a really large joint birthday    DH did a wonderful bbq/buffet for all my familay and friends last night.. He was cooking for days.


----------



## DC8

Hello Everyone

Hope you are all doing ok.

WeeP - I am so very sorry. Words just would never be enough to say anything. It is a cruel thing and I just hope you feel better soon. I am sorry.

Can't really say anything else as this is very sad news so I'll leave it there for now and my thoughts are with you WeeP x


----------



## jooles

hi ladies   

thank you all sooooooo much for your positive thoughts and messages today it really helped knowing so many people behind us this mornin!!!  

sooooooooooooooo thats us home with a grade b 6 cell embryo on board!!!!! really not sure about grading etc but dr seemed pleased enough this morning and said we were very lucky to be transferring a healthy embryo after only getting two eggs    so keeping everthing crossed!!!

sorry just a v short post at the mo just wanted to pop on and let you all know   

will be on later to catch up on all the bizz!!!

speak soon

jules    xxx


----------



## NANA23

Awh happy days Joules
Am delighted to hear your great news - congrats on being PUPO ....yippeeeeeeeeeee!   
Enjoy

Nana x


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies

jooles congrats on being PUPO huni. Hope the 2ww doesn't drive you nuts . 

Cmac good luck for sat that's brilliant news about blasts. 

Bunnykins - congrats on being ready for stimms . Could you please update the board for me my tx has been cancelled due to ohss. 

Afm - I have been very poorly I need to go to royal every day to get my bloods done. They are very concerned about ohss. At the mo it's mild ( doesn't feel freaking mild !!!!!!) but dr believes I will have to be admitted eventually so trip to hospital everyday for me. I am drinking loads of water but no appetite so just feeling rubbish. Sorry just realised this is a bit of a me rant but many of you have asked how I am which I really appreciate. 

Good luck to everyone else with tx .


----------



## sharon29

Hi All,
Thanks sooo much for all the well wishes. Procedure was fine (well i cant remember it so i presume it was fine!!) and not a bit sore. 4 mature eggs, was originally hoping for day 5 tf but more than likely will be day 3, just have to wait and see now how jiggy they get tonight!!  Think maybe its a good sign as am half dutch and holland are in world cup final sun, if it works will always remeber that!!
Cmac 4 blasts is excellent, its gonna give you a brilliant shot, delighted for you  
Jooles so happy ur little one is good and is with you now, its just great news, will keep my fingers crossed for u  
MrsB, scan tomorrow, best of luck......you're lucky with you're glowing skin as not allowed to wear any makeup day of ec!  I hardly slept last night so looked like a train wreck but after the drugs you really couldn't care less!!
Bunnykins hope you're having fun shooting up!! Hope u feeling well on stimms...
Littleacorn, dont think i officially said welcome yet and thanks for well wishes.
Hi Nana, thanks for your good wishes too
Thanks also to sparty and anyone else i might have missed, its really busy on here at the moment, luckily will be able to slob around at home now and check in online often!
Take care all


----------



## cMac

Patbaz, thats rotten, I had no idea that that is how poorly OHSS makes you feel.  Daily trips to RFC is no joke, hoping you don't live too far away from it, but I'm, sure its the last thing you want to do when you are feeling so sick. I hope you don't need to be admitted, what would they do for you?  Does sipping water with ice get it down any easier? Thinking of you, take care of yourself.

Jooles delighted to hear your wee embie in snuggling in, rest up and take it easy, congrats on being PUPO!!! Will our OTD be the same because we had EC on the same day or do they go by tfer day?  

Sharon glad all went well and you got 4,thats great that you aren't too sore. Hoping there is a bit of this    going on tonight!!

I will not test before OTD, I will not test before OTD, I will not test before OTD, I will not test before OTD, I will not test before OTD, I will not test before OTD, I will not test before OTD, I will not test before OTD, I will not test before OTD, I will not test before OTD   

Sparty, glad your graduation was a hit, must have been lovely to have had all your friends and family round.  Have you kept it a secret from everyone?

I'll ask the same question to all our pregnant friends - Who have you told or when are you waiting to tell?

See ya!


----------



## NANA23

Awh Patbaz am sorry to hear your having a real tough time - must ne so uncomfortable. Have you tried drinking the water with straws - thats what i do and it def helps me! You just take it easy pet   

Cmac - step away from those tests    Do you hear me Is so hard not to i know

Awh Sharon happy days, 4 mature eggies, well done you! Im sure your glad to have that over you. Heres      that all the action begins tonight woo hoo


----------



## Sparty

Jools congratulations on being 

Cmac family and friends all knew we were doing tx as this was our 3rd go.. told most of them friday and saturday then filled the rest of them in yesterday. Think most of them know now - I realise its really early but we have never got this far before... think if I'd done it naturally then we might have waited a bit longer but right now its time to enjoy it. Oh and I really recommend waiting til OTD - I did one early during 1st tx and it made time drag after BFN this time I waited and felt it was easier to get through the 2ww - although mid-way is a drag so if you can plan something nice for day 7 or 8 that might help.

Pat  you poor love, hope you start to feel better soon

Sharon     them 4 eggies get jiggy tonight    glad ur feeling good after the ec

DC8 How are you feeling?


----------



## NANA23

Apols Cmac i didnt answer your question ....we havent told anyone apart from my mum.
Is so so hard as we are just busting but we just need to get our 1st scan over us before we tell anyone else.


----------



## cMac

Sparty and Nana, it must be hard to get the balance between telling people because they are so supportive and wanting to have your secret or wanting to wait until the first scan.  I'm a firm beliver that whatever we chose to do is the right thing. Yoir families must be so delighted.

Having dreamt of being pregnant for years and thinking about telling DH and then my family and friends, its unfair for us IF sufferers that we don't get to do the whole romantic notion thing.  When I was pregnant last year and told my DH he said, and I quote, 'F***Off!  Seriously!  OMG!  I've got F'ing super sperm!!!'   I kid you not!

We haven't really told anyone we are doing tx, well all friends and family know we will be doing it, but we've told them it will be sometime this year, just to keep the pressure off.  My sister and my work buddy (previous IVFer) know and they keep me sane.  Hoping this means I can pick and choose when I tell people.

Just realised I'm talking as if I'm pregnant, my wee embie hasn't even come home yet     

Sorry for the ramble I think I'm a bit bored in work, I've plenty to do too, I just need to concentrate


----------



## Velma

Cmac so glad to hear all confired for sat glad to hear you got your  flight sorted unfortunately it doesnt always turn out the way we want  but hey a night in a nice hotel will do you world of good!   
  
  Wee Emma hope you get some answers from blood test and get to move forward, lovely to see you back on here   
  
  Jooles - Congrats being on being PUPO - well done honey you done very  well sounds like your wee embie is a good un, keep yourself busy now  over 2WW and it should be easier!   
  
  Sparty - you may be as well to go to gp now and ask about filling out  forms for midwife and your prescription exemption certificate,  i had  to fill most of these out at the reception of my docs but doc filled  out one form - not quite sure what this was for. I got an appointment  for the midwife at reception this isn't until i will be 12 weeks or  more so my scan may be 1st, the earlier you go you should get an  earlier midwife app. Also still havent got details about my scan yet,  again maybe this will be earlier the earlier you fill these in? I had  waited until i had my 1st scan at rfc 1st. Glad graduation went good   
  
  Pat - so sorry to hear things arent great honey - rest as much as you can and drink plenty, will be     things improve soon, i guess if they do bring you in it will be for the  best as they may need to put you a drip or something, it's good that  they will be checking you plenty!  
  
  Sharon glad you got on well and no pain that is definately a plus honey!!
  
  Mrs_B good luck for scan tomorrow hun!!
  
  Cmac i told friends and family, i think i was really struggling going  through treatment and ended up letting people know by the time i had  started as i was ready to crack, to be honest i did find that it has  helped me having people that know what is happening. So i have told my  news to those you have supported me along treatment. If it were a  natural pregnancy i would have held out for 3 months. Also i think its  a good sign to be talking in terms of being pregnant - reinforce it  hun!!    
  
  Velma x


----------



## macker1

hi ladies 
am new to this thread but am about to begin a short cycle this week , just had my preperiod scan and am awaiting my cycle to start so can start stimms.

any tips are really welcome
x


----------



## Velma

Macker - good to hear you are starting   to be honest i don't know anything about the short cycle and don't really know what tips to give apart from saying that i found acupuncture and zita west cd's very good for relaxation over the stressful process! Also keeping busy over the 2WW made it so much more bearable! Wishing you every luck with tx.   

Velma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening all 
sorry bout late post had a leaky sink and ended up cleaning the whole house afer utility just come on line now and must go for shower after!
nana how are u hu!im sorry only realised iforgot 2say hi 2u 2day!!! thanx for the well wishes hope u are well!!!
sharon   well doen on ur 4 eggies hope and      they get jiggy 2night in da love lab!!!   thats great ur not sore so u defo dont feel anything!!!am dreading that  
jooles congrats on being pupo hope ur little embie is making theirself nice and snuggling in nice and tight!!!       
cmac i would say quite a few people no that i am infertilie i may have said it to a few people when i was drunk   my friends know but am really only talking to one friend who lives in england about it thru ********. told a few people were leaving it for a while but my family know. i think the night in the hotel will be a nice treat it will pass a day for ya anyway!!!    everything goes well for u hun!!!
sparty really happy ur graduation went well for u hun! well done again hun! 
velma thanks for well wishes hope ur well hun  
patbaz sending lots of         ur way hun hope u feel better soon keep on drinking plenty water anyway!       for a speedy recovery for u hun! 
hey macker welcome to the thread i spoke 2u on the other one!!! 
where was it again u said u were having ur treatment done?i am also on short cycle i must say the time is flying and dont feel half as  than i was on the long one !
a big hello to anyone i missed sorry if i did miss u!my thoughts and   and   are with u all
afm dh went fishing today near dingle bit of a dangerous spot tho i went along wit the 2 but it was 2dangerous to keep them where he was water coming in fast u'd want eyes in back of ur head i wondered around trying to catch some in a stream nearby but dd scared them away roaring and screachin in a funny way! dh caught lovel flatfish and sea bass and he was yummy didnt know they were extremely rich in protein so i gobbled him up(the fishie      i need dh for ec!!!!u cant get fresher than that even  
well not 2bad otherwise enjoyed the excersise and fresh air tho so am wrecked from that!!! 
am up for scan at 12 so hope everything is ready for trigger shot!!!am actually not 2stressed bout it at the mo for some reason ! but that could change in an instant!
so so sorry about the long rant !
hope everyone is well!
and thanks so much for the well wishes it means so much so heres a big group hug for all of u's!  
talk 2u later 
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## jooles

morning ladies!!!!

just a quick one from me to say hello and send    to everyone for your lovely messages   

pat - hope your feeling better soon   

weep -sending some    to you and dh

cmac - enjoy your weekend!!! its so exciting isnt it? test date is 2 weeks after et so ill be testing before you

mrs b- just noticed you  are in dingle?? weve just booked a wee break there heading down on tuesday for a few nights and staying in a hotel called ceann sibeal!! cannae wait - we were in kerry few years ago and lurved it. heading on to achill island after it for few days as well!!! any tips for places to eat and see would be great    ooohhhh and were packing our fishing rods so youll have to let me know where you caught that seabass!!! dh would have a field day  

sparty - congrats on your graduation!!! we were in botanic gardens and museum on tuesday and it was great seeing all the graduates!!! they were as proud as punch   

well gonna jump in shower and going to go for some retail therapy - dh is freakin out and panicking that ill walk to far - ive calmed him down a bit by telling him ill just "potter"    hes been great through all this and im glad im going through it all with him!!! (if that makes sense)   

oh meant to ask my right side still really sore after ec?? feels like a real bad stitch did mention it at hospital yesterday ( gawd was that only yesterday   ) and they told me it was to be expected but wondering if any of you girls had experienced pain after few days ooohh and the dreaded sore boobs back as welll   

sorry that sort of turned from a short hello post to a long me me me post!!!!

hello and    to everyone!!!! thinking of you all!!

jules xx


----------



## jooles

hi macker 1 and welcome to thread!!!!!


----------



## jooles

hi macker 1 - sorry forgot to welcome you to the board    

jules


----------



## Sparty

Jools I had the same type of pain in the side - was in more discomfort following ec this time compared to the other 2 times. Think the side pain was there for most of the 2ww and then I got AF type pains, this apparently can be normal. Hope this helps as I was a bit worried by the pains but it turned out they were nothing to worry about. Think the trigger shot causes the sore (.)(.) the tenderness in mine disappeared after a few days and has only returned in last few days. 

Welcome Macker - I would agree with Velma about acupuncture - really helped keep me less stressed during tx

Thanks MrsB and good luck for todays scan   you get the go ahead for the trigger shot

Thanks Velma, Think I will call into GP on Monday - got a date for scan this morning its on 19th July. 

Cmac think it does no harm to have a positive attitude, I keep picturing myself pg during this tx    Although not sure what made the difference this time as we made lots of changes - DH quit the cigarettes at the start of the year. I stopped drinking alcohol, cut my caffeine intake, went to acupuncture, took pineapple juice and brasil nuts those are the things that come to mind as the main changes we made - hard at the time but well worth it now. Oh and I insisted on have a lay down after et.. but It could have just been our time... who knows!!

Big hello to everyone else - hope everyone has a lovely wknd


----------



## sharon29

Hi All
Hope evrybody well today, macker welcome to the board.
Again thanks every1 for the well wishes, they must have helped as 3/4 fertilised normally, so pleased. ......they will call on sun to let me know if we need transfer then.Ideally hoping and praying they might make it to blast  but know its unlikely with only three and will be happy no matter what. Btw couldnt for the life of me remember what time i was supposed to ring them at this morn, excusable due to drugs but dh had no clue either, typical!! The girl in the lab had a good laugh when i told her 
Mrs B, promise you wont feel anything, you nod off and next thing you know its over. a little tender last night but paracetamol and hot water bottle banished it, you'll be fine. Hope ur all set after scan today 
Jooles think its a brilliant idea ur taking a little holiday, time will fly and kerry is beautiful. If you get to go to Killarney at all theres a lovely steak and seafood restaurant called foleys, doesn't look anything unusual but food fab and its also reasonable, enjoy yourself, u deserve it.
Cmac, had to laugh a lot at what ur husband said, that is such a man thing to say  . Bet you're looking forward to tomorrow now, wish you all the best. Btw every time you think of buying/using a test why not buy a scratchcard instead, is cheaper, also provides you with about 2 mins of entertainment and you might get lucky, lol. Don't worry anyway, every1 here will help you stay away!
Hi evry1 else, velma, nana, sparty and bunny and littleacorn. Patbaz, get well soon 
take care.


----------



## littleacorn

Hi Girls

sharon29 you must be thrilled. I was told that if you have 3 embies they prefer to do a 3 day transfer but each clinic is different. Fingers crossed for you.

MrsB Hope your scan went well, where do you get your engery from, the meds used to make me really tired. 

Jooles enjoy your holiday and make sure to rest up. I had that pain in my side after ec and was told it was because one of the follies had grown to such a large size, but it went after a while.

Cmac best of luck for EC and enjoy the night away.

Macker1 welcome on board. I found drinking plently of water helped and like Velma says the acup is great for relaxation.

Patbaz hope you are feeling better and can get on the road again shortly.

Sparty Velma and Nana23 hope ye are resting and still floating on cloud nine.

It fees weird this time for me as I have no injections to take. Dont think it has sunk in yet that I am will be going for ET. (Hopefully)

Hoe


----------



## macker1

hi all

thanks for the lovely welcome...hopefully i will get used to all the names soon B24 im doing my short cycle in the Hari unit in the rotunda dublin.  really like them there and have a had a positive experice with them mainly


----------



## cMac

Afternoon Ladies!!!

How are you all today?

Sharon that's great about your embies 3 is a great number, take it easy and don't forget to keep drinking loads of water. I    your idea about the scratchcards, that a mega idea   


Hello Macker and welcome to the board.  I did the short protocol too but I don't really have any tips as it was quite straightforward and quite quick - hence the name I guess    I did need an extra couple of days of stimms, so my only advice would be not to be alarmed if that happens.

B24 How did your scan go sweetheart?  I have my fingers crossed for you that all goes well and you are ready for your trigger.

Jooles how lovely to be having a break in such a beautiful part of the world.  Enjoy your time together, thats a great way to put in   . I checked with the clinic (not that I doubted your word, he, he!) and OTD is 2 weeks after ET.  WTF??!!  I was all pleased thinking I was nearly halfway through, 2 weeks has turned into nearly 3!!!  

Littleacorn when is your egg transfer, I'm sure you've told us but I can't find it?

AFM - heck its always about me!!!!       My tummy is massive all bloated and uncomfortable!!!  Phoned through and they said it was only to be expected and to drink loads and they aren't overly concerned.  OMG its massive!  I haven't been drinking as much water since EC and I think its coming back to bite me in the    Gave myself the afternoon off work and am watching The Kardashians - love it!

Hello to everyone else, look after yourselves x


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening al hope u are all well!!!  
jooles aw u will be in my neighbourhood lol!!! dont live in dingle tho am around 15-20 miles from it  my house is on the main killarney dingle road tho!!!aw cool fishing trip i find it so relaxing and time just flies by!!! said it to dh about fishing spot and he said there are a load more ones around u be spoilt for choice! he even offered to be yer guide and show ya round he said he be more than happy!!!   aw bless he just wants to go fishing as ofen as he can  i can pm u some area details if u wish! hope that little embie of urs is doing well!!!and making his or herself nice and snug!     
sparty thanks hun hope ur well   
sharon hun thats great news about ur embies   they grow big and strong!!!    
little acorn hope ur well hun its not long now!!!    
cmac all the best for et tomorrow hun will be       those embies sniggle in nice and tight and that you have a safe and pleasant journey !!!!    
macker hope ur well hun ! the short potocal is sooo fast cannot believe how fast its going!!  
a big hello to everyone else velma nana dc8 misse weep bunny and anyone i missed   hope ur doing well!!!
afm up again to cork at 10am 2moro morning so hopefully it be tomorrow night for shot  have 2follies past 18mm nurse said they would like to see at least 3 to be between 18 and 20 so an extra day just to have them just right! there are a little bit more there tho now! 35 in total and about 20 of them are estimated to be good ones!   !!!!so am still on watch list for ohss but she said i will at least get to ec stage and be monitered after that for et daily!!!
well thats all for now 
lots of          and        to evrone!!! u are all brilliant!      
thanks for all the kind words and support!!!
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## jooles

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH     

morning ladies!!!  

cant believe im sitting typing at this time on a saturday morning ffs but been up since about three with a bloody shocking pain in my lower back......its almost like sciatic(sp) pain and really sore side as well like a really bad stitch or wind or feckin something!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arrggggghhhhh the joys of it all eh   

mrs b - awh your dh is great    yeah please do pm me and well have the puter with us on hols i think so well be able to keep in touch - good luck and    and    today that your scan goes ok today and you get to take the trigger shot!!!!

hope everyone ok and looking forward to weekend!!! just came on for a wee moan really    

will be on later!!!

jules


----------



## cMac

Morning early riser I'm up with you !! Sorry to hearcyou are in pain jooles as you say the joys of it all! Drink plenty of water, would a hot water bottle at your back help too? I would def phone the clinic if it gets any worse it will put your mind at rest. Hoping it eases for you during the day. 

I feel so stupid for not continuing with the 2-3litres after Ec as I am really feeling it now. I don't seem to be as swollen as yesterday so hoping that's a good sign.  I can only imagine what Patbaz is going throug as she has it bad. 

I woke at 530 as Dh got up to go to the loo and I've no mission of going back to sleep so I'm going to do my zita relaxation and get up at 7. 

Good luck today mrs b24, I'll be looking in on you whilst I'm away.

Hello to everyone else enjoy your weekend and the long weekend for those in the north.


----------



## Sparty

Cmac All the best today ET today  lots of         and      
MrsB Hope you get the go ahead today for trigger and EC      
Jools    hope your feeling better soon   
Sharon thats great news     your 3 embies make it to blast    On the topic of scratchcards I bought DH a footie scratchcard the day of et as he was making me watch so much footie with the worldcup - he won £200 Last night he got me a bingo one and I won £50    Have never won on them b4 this!!! 
MissE any word on your next FET?
WeeEmma did your bloods come back?
Hi Velma, DC8 and Nana - hope your all keeping well? 
Bunny how is the stimms going?
Pat how are you feelin?
  Hello to Sparkleheart, Littleacorn, macker, Hopeful and all the lurkers


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey al just a quick note ! 
cmac all best for et today  everything goes well for u hun!!! its never too late to start drinking the water!!! everytime im on the way 2clinic i be slugging so much tho around the same spot i start busting to pee and legs crossed and all lol! 
sparty well done on ur winnings thats a nice bit to win its an evening out lol !a slap up meal or else a good night out at the pub for u and ur dh to enjoy the footie final-of course u be on the orange juices wit a big smile on ur face no doubt     !!!! enjoy ur winnings hun and well done any symptoms yet?  for a safe pregnancy for u hun!!!
jooles hope ur feeling better hun   i would ring clinic just to be on safe side but im sure its nothing to be worried about  its ur little embie setting their foundations inside ur womb with their little hard hat and drill lol!!!  aw bless!!! is it tuesday u be downwill do that when i get a chance will get a few details off dh!!!
hello to everyone else hope u are all well!!!! 

afm 
well another day of stimms ladies! not quite there yet tho still only 2 above 18mm but nurse 2day said that its nothing to worry about. it maybe because there so many there that they take that little bit longer to reach there target size!!!so only slot that was there is 7:30am tomorrow morning!!! so have to be up around 5:30 and gone for 6!!!i dont mind tho i would rather wait till there right than to go when there not ready!!!
in addition to that i went to mahon pint shoppin centre afyter appointment told dh was only a quick look ended up nearly 2hours!asked one of the girls in debenhams bout make up and she asked me if i would like to have  a free trial so in middle of that offered a proper eyebrow wax i hummed nd halled then said erea why not i guess i deserve it then in middle of that they asked if i wanted my upper lip done i thought immiediatly uh oh its that noticable         anyhow the eyemake up  they used on me i ended up buying also which was fab but 40euro !!!got a free beach bag tho!!! felt a little bit bad after for buying it like coz was 62 euro and got dinners for us all so 100euro in total but i suppose if i didnt buy em now i never would!!!sorry for rant lol!!!
thanks for listenening to my craziness!!!  
talk later ladies!!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

cMac hope ET went well today huni. Start drinking loads of water now huni and rest plenty.

Sparty how are you doing huni? Hope all is well. I have no idea when my next fet will be. Am waiting on my review with rfc and i imagine i'll be waiting a while.

Mrs_B hope all goes well tomorrow for you.

Nana, Velma and DC8 hope all is well with you ladies.

Jooles sorry to hear you are feeling poorly. Hope you feel better soon.

Pat i hope you are keeping ok huni. Take it easy.
Bunny how are stimms going?       

Wee Emma how did you get on with the blood tests?

Macker welcome to the thread huni. The girls are lovely.

A big hi to everyone else, sharon, littleacorn and anyone else i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## cMac

Hello All

Just jumping on quickly.

ET went great, 1 beautiful 5 day blast transferred back into the mothership.  Spent the day in Glasgow doing NOTHING!!!! Had acupuncture straight after, bit of lunch ten back to the hotel for dozing and relaxing -lush!

Mrs B24, fingers crosed that your follicles have caught up the extra day will be worth it   

Talk later


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all! 
misse how are u hun? hope things are getting some way easy for u hun i no that it must be so hard.   for the time to go by fast for u    sending u lots of hugs! 
 that embie makes theirselves nice and snug!  
did you opt for single blastocyst tranfer or did the clinic decide that hun? rest up and enjoy the rest of ur mini break! have u been doing much acu ? am in two minds still bout it 
sharon how are u hun! hope et went well for u hun!congrats on being pupo!!! that ur little one is getting comfie in ur tummy!!! 
afm trigger shot tonight at 10:30pm so ec is scheduled for tuesday at ten in the morning! so  for a smooth sailing! 
well thats all for now am out fishing again gonna make most of it!!! hey 2 everyone else hope yer doing ok!  !
talk laters!
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls!

i hope you all had a nice weekend!!

[csv]
*NAME,D/R,STIMMS,E/C,E/T or FET,OTD* 
*Sparty, *01 May,01 June,15 June,ET-18 June,02 July,  
*Cliec,*31 May,n/a,n/a,FET-19 June,03 July,  
*CMac*,??,23 June, 02 July,ET-10 July,20 July,
*Sharon29*,22 June,25 June,08 July,ET-12 July,26 July,
*Mrs_B24**, *??,29 June,11 July,ET-13 July,27 July
*Bunnykins*,13 June,08 July,19 July,ET-22 July,05 Aug,
*Hopeful NI,*24 June,04 Aug,16 Aug,ET-19 Aug,30 Aug,[/csv]

CMac... Congrats on being  enjoy the rest of your stay in Glasgow! 

Mrs B...Oooo exciting, one step closer!  I bet you are looking forward to a drug free day tomorrow! 

MissE... Hope you get to know your FET dates soon hun, it will come around again soon 

Sparty...I wish I had your luck on the ole lottery... never get anything, not even a tenner!  One day...one day!! 

Pat... How are you feeling huni? Any better? I hope you are keeping well and resting up!! 

Sharon..Things things going for you huni?

Jooles.... Hope you feel better soon huni, Do you know when ET is yet?

Littleacorn... Whens ET for you too?

Macker... Welcome to the thread huni, let me know if you want to be added on our little list! 

Hopeful... How is DR going? Hope there's no S/E's 

Sparty... How are you huni?

Big hellos for everyone else!

AFM... Been out and about with DH this weekend enjoying the rest of the good weather before it changes in the week!  Stimming is going fine, no problems!! Been having the odd twinge in the ovary area so hopefully something is happening there. Looking forward to scan on Wednesday to see if I have nice juicy follies growing!!  other than that nothing much happening in Bunny land! 

Have a good evening girlies!

Bunny xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening bunny sounds like you had a lovely weekend!  weather here terrential ! ideal duvet day weather  ! have last orgalutron taken since twenty past eight the nerves are starting 2go! dont worry bout feeling much at the start of stimms, i only started getting obvious twinges in the last few days(am kind of consious of it lieing down but i dunno is that all in my head coz i no they are somewhat bigger) was told there may be a bit of "pressure" after ec but nothing 2be woried about!  that everything is fine for u and u have nice juicy follies growing!!!
have a lovely evening!
hey 2everyone else 

xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey trigger shot done now bout 7mins late  tho had a bit of an accident got fist liquid vial open no prob then powder one's cover crushind in my finger as i opened it!  
blood everywhere i started freak out walking and crying around the place like a headless chicked!!! anyhu still went ahead with it i dont think there was any glass in i said i take my chances!!!there was about 1ml of solution i  the syringe is that right?sorry am just so worried was thinking of buying an ovulation test 2mro 2see did it work write am so worried !!!!  it was first time i cried bout it in weeks think i need to tho at some stage bf et to let off steam.

sorry bout rant!!!
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## jooles

mroning ladies   

just a quick one from me to say hello and hope everyone keeping ok   

mrs b well done on getting to trigger shot - awh it is nerve wrecking to make sure you have done it ok but im sure you will be grand   good luck for egg collection and try to relax for that happening!!!!  went and bought new fishing rods yesterday for our hols so wer looking forward to catching these big sea bass and cooking them on bbq   

bunnykins my test date is 22nd july - ill be on hols but will let you all know as soon as we can   

cmac and dh well done on your embryo - keeping everything crossed and   and    that this will be the one!!!!!!

patbaz - how things going with you? hopefully you are feeling a wee bit better and taking it easy  

hello and    and    and    to all you other ladies on 2ww and tx!!

afm - i love my Dh to death but HES DOING MY FREAKIN HEAD IN     its like living with the fertility police!!!! no walking, no salt, no tea, bed early, no housework (which sounds great but is actually very annoying - why cant dh clean the place the way i like it    ) and hes turned into a feeder making sure i get plenty to eat!!!!!! going to be size of a house at the end of this!   awh but he really wants this as well and after bfn last time doesnt want to be looking back and thinking if only we hadnt??    was dandering around ikea yesterday and took that mad sort of period pain and "squelchy" feeling you get before period?? last time af came 8 days after et so hoping its not going to show its face!!!!!  

anyhoo may stop surfing and start washing and packing- how come holidays just come up so quickly    going to be vvvvvvvvvvv strange going on hols and not having wee glasses of my beloved red wine   

right im away but no doubt will be on later   

jules x


----------



## sharon29

Morning All,
Glad to see everyone seems to be doing great.......
Jooles you didn't mention but sounds like you might be feeling better? Hope so anyway and glad you're looking forward to ur hols. LOL about your dh becoming a feeder, very funny . Just thinking about the cramping, ur around the time that implantation would be due to happen...........just a positive thought..........
Mrs B, well done on finishing up with stimms! Yes 1ml is exactly right for the shot, am sure it was perfect. for you that they get lots and lots of lovely eggs 
Cmac, Biggest congrats on being PUPO,yay! Glad all went well and you enjoyed the trip. 
Pat hope you're doing ok?
Hi Miss E, Sparty (many congrats on your win!) Velma, littleacorn and macker and any1 else i've missed.
Afm, Am PUPO!! yay!! Got a call early yesterday that two out of the three that fertilised looked really good and the third was average, so they decided to put the two good ones for us. Was so relieved as thought on account of my age and all being well with me would have to fight them to get two but they agreed it made sense, especially no point in freezing so little. So, all well, 
here goes with 2ww. Staying with my mum as dh had to go back to work in dublin and thought i better avoid the journey if i could as he'll be home on wed anyway. So being fed all organic goodies by the mummy and chilling out and getting chauferred to acupuncture! Happy days!
Take care all


----------



## Bunny-kins

Morning Girls,

Mrs B... I'm sure everything is OK with the trigger shot. I don't have to do any mixing etc with my one, it comes pre-loaded in a siringe! It's weird how much things differ from one clinic to another!  Enjoy your drug free day today and good luck for tomorrow!!   

Jooles... I'd enjoy the rest whilst it lasts!! But I know what you mean when it comes to Men cleaning, just not your standards but at least he is trying! Have a lovely holiday, it's a good time to chilax! xxx

Sharon.... yey, congrats on being !! Enjoy your pampering at Mum's 

Big hellos to everyone else!

Bunny xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning girls!
jooles sounds like ur ready for a right fish-fest !!!   great its so relaxing was river fishing y-day and after all the rain the water gushing downstream and birdie sounds-just like a nature sounds cd! dh going back aga n 2day must drop him off so will let u no what he catches there!!   
glad ur feeling bit better  hun   i think the hols are a great idea itll make the time pass by much quicker!  pray its ur little one snuggling in !   aw bless ur dh thats so sweet! wonder how my dh will be ?   i will prob milk it tho!!!!   
how long u planning on staying around kerry?
hope everything else ok with u hun happy packing!!!  
sharon congrats on being pupo!!!! hope those little ones snuggle in nice and tight!!!       am worried about them only wanting to put in 1 i want 2 to be put back!!! 
hows everything else oohhhh sounds nice that you are getting pampered!!!!
sorry bout quick note and if im making any sense        
well will be back on later !!!!
thanks for kind words ladies         and        to all of u!!!
  xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey bunny thanx hun ! ya i think they all should come pre loaded like if it spilled or anything thats my chance gone! would have had to drive to energency room in cork at 10:30 at night which is over an hour away t ge tanother one!
xxx


----------



## cMac

Morning Ladies!!!

Sharon contrats on being PUPO!!!  Great that you got the 3 back that you wanted and glad you are getting pampered at mums, there is nothing like it.  I hadto keep the actual dates thet we were doing tx a secret from my mum as she would have just gone overboard with the TLC and I find that hard to deal with if I'm feeling fragile. I'm spending the day with her tomorrow so I'll be telling her secretly in my head   

Mrs B24 well done on the trigger shot, I'm sure your nerves were wrecked.  I crushed one of my vials during tx and did the same 'this needs to go in me, if I start to die I'll be able to tell them its a piece of glass in my bloodstream'      You asked about tfering just 1?  The clinic left it up to us, so we had decided that if we were doing a 3 day tfer then we would do 2 and if it was a 5 day then only 1, its such a hard thing to balance, we want to be pregnant but don't want twins (I'd rather have twins than no baby but DH would have a freak and never recover!) They would have happily tfered 2 as we ended up with 2 beautiful blasts, 1 alright and 1 not so sure, so the rest will be frozen.  Ec tomorrow?  Big fingers crossed for you   

Jooles, bless your DH, thats so funny! We forget sometimes how much it affects our other halves.  Hope the packing is done and you have a great holiday!  Turns out my clinic have given me an OTD of 20th July, yay, so I think I will be able to hang out until then.

Bunny, big up for ovary twinges, love a pain that tells us something is happening!!

Hello to MissE, Velma, Sparty, Patbaz, Hopeful, Macker, Littleacorn and all our other ladies!!


----------



## sharon29

Bunny, forgot to ask how stimms coming along, hopefully well.
Cmac,am really surprised/impressed that you got an otd so soon, you won't feel the wait at all (guess it must have to with blast transfer.....
MrsB, goodluck for tomorrow, you'll be grand,look forward to hear how you get on


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

Mrs B... How are you feeling this evening hun?  Excited for tomorrow? Good luck huni   

CMac... how are you doing, hope you are bearing up in the 2WW

Sharon.... I hope you are putting your feet up and getting that DH is spoiling you rotten!!   Yeah stimming is going as well as can be expected I guess! There's definately something going on in the neather regions because...owww I've had some whopping twinges! I'll know on Wednesday how things are progressing so will let you all know!   

Big hellos to everyone else...have a good evening girlies!

Bunny xxx


----------



## littleacorn

Hi everybody hope you are all keeping well just  a quick post from me.

Had lining scan today and everything nice and fluffy, so just got to wait on clinic to tell us date for transfer. Thinking it will be around the weekend. Need an excuse for time off work as people are out on holiday and cant risk asking and not getting the ok. Any ideas   

Mrsb best of luck for tomorrow

Bunny hope your scan goes well

Jooles enjoy the hols and the fishing

Sharon and cmac, feet up and relax


----------



## Sparty

Congratulations Cmac and Sharon on being  Not long until the 20th Cmac Lots of     and     for you ladies on the  
Jools spending the  on holidays sounds like fun - good luck with the fishing

MrsB glad the trigger shot is over with -  with ec tomorrow

MissE I'm good - the wait for a review appointment is a pain, is there a separate list for FET?

Littleacorn - fab news from your scan today - hope transfer happens at wknd   . Whats your GP like? Maybe if you explained whats happening at wknd they would give you a sick note?

Bunny glad your feeling twinges - really good sign. I'm never normally that lucky but seem to VERY lucky at the minute. Hope some of it rubs off on you girls     

Hopeful how is the DR going?

Patbaz How are you feeling mrs?

Sparkleheart have you started yet?

Velma and Nana how are you both?

Macker, When do you start your short cycle?

Hello to everyone else looking in


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

*Littleacorn*... I'm glad your scan went well, it's nice to know that your womb is all thick and fluffy! Should be nice and comfy for your little embies!  As for work, I would get a sick note from your doctor if you can hun!  Keeping my fingers crossed that you have transfer at the weekend...it must be very exciting! 

*Sparty*... How are you doing? Do you feel pregnant yet or are you still pinching yourself when you wake up each morning?...I would be anyway!  
*Mrs B.*.. Hope EC went OK for you today huni  Thinking of you!!!     

big hellos to everyone else!  

AFM... Not much to report from me i'm afraid...Hopefully I will tomorrow after my scan! 

Have a good day!

Bunny xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey all? 
how is everyone ?
had  a whole message typed last night before goin out the door thought it posted but when i logged on in wasnt there so apologies ladies   ! too much in a rush i guess!  
sharon congrats on being pupo hun hope all is well and ur enjoyin being pamperered! 
cmac both our dh exactly same when it comes to transferring 2! think men automatucally freak out at the prospect of having twins   -not me i dont mind octomom wouldnt have a lookin    !will play it by the day and see how things are when it come to et!  
bunny glad stimms goin well good to get the ole twinge to give some reassurance that things are happening down there  all th best for ur scan hun hope there are lots of nice follies growing       
sparty how are u hun hope ur well taking it easy and soaking in all that has happened has it registered propoerly yet!     aw bless so happy for u!!   stay safe!  
jooles how are the hols hun ! will pm that 2 u now when finishing poosting this! dh caught nothing yesterday fishies wernt hungry i guess!!! he wreckons when the sea a bit rough is a better chance   hope ur doing well and a safe journey!  
a big hello to velma nana misse weep dc8 macker ermitrude  cliec cathy and anyone else lookn(apologies if i forget!) hope and   that ye are doing well   for ye!!!
afm
ec went grand got 9 eggies so am             that they will be getting jiggy in the love lab as i speak! hope that i will be able 2 make it 2blastocyst! they drained 40 follies in total so have to be watching out for hss must drink nearly 2litre milk a day and havre to go up for scan on fri to make sure everything ok with ovaries      
well thats all for now 
thanks so much for all the kind words   its very much appreciated!!!
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Mrs B!

WOOHOOO!  9 EGGIES!!! That's brilliant...well done you! 

Make sure you rest up and keep drinking the ole milk and plenty of water... 40 follies is a lot! 

      that they are getting jiggy in the lovelab and tomorrow you have lots of lovely embies! 

Take care huni

Bunny xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all. Not posting much on here at the mo cos i dont know when i'll be starting again.

Bunny good luck for your scan tomorrow. hope there are lots of lovely follies.

Mrs_B Hooray for the 9 eggies huni. Fab news, hoping they get jiggy tonight. Keep drinking loads of water and milk huni. Hoping you dont have any problems.     

cMac and sharon congrats on being pupo. Hope it all goes well and your wee embies are snuggling in. 

Little acorn glad the lining is nice and thick. hope all goes well for et.

Sparty glad you are ok. Take it easy huni. I dont know if there is a separate list for FET. I'll maybe phone the clinic at some point and ask cos the waiting list for review is so long.

A big hi to everyone else. thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey bunny and misse thanks for the kind words!         for 9 embies in the morning!!!
misse sending lots and lots of   your way hope that it wont be long till u be in the middle of your next cycle!!! 
bunny hun hope u are ok!!!
little acorn sorry hun i thought i had mentioned u in nm  last post so glad ur lining is getting nice and thick   u go gurl!!! 
well thats all for now must get another glass of milk then that will be one and half litres of mil today plus a litre of water so not 2bad getting there lol!!!
talk later girlies!!!
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## cMac

Big up for 9 eggs Mrs B24!!!!  Thats a great result, hoping they get all smoochy tonight!  I will second the drinking tons of water, I've read OHSS is more likely to occur after EC, only found that out to late myself!  With 40 follies in total you need to look after yourself.

Littleacorn, that great that your lining is all lovely and welcoming, hoping that it all goes ahead this weekend.

MissE i hope you get some answers soon with regard to the FET list.

Good luck tomorrow with the scan Bunny!

Going back to work tomorrow after the bank holiday, I've really enjoyed it, hopefully will remain chilled and relaxed!


----------



## Hopeful NI

Mrs B -      Hope 9 is the magic number. Rest up and drink plenty,       that they get jiggy jiggy in the love lab tonight.

Littleacorn - Great to hear your scan went well and lining is getting ready.

Bunny - Good luck tomorrow    

cMac - Enjoy work


----------



## Mrs_B24

cmac and hopefulni a big thanks you for your kind words ladies!!!    
cmac how are you feeling hun  hope u have a stress free day at work 2moro and when u come home have a nice relaxful evening     
hopefulni how the dr going hun feeling any symptoms yet 
once again thanks for the lovely messages am   for good news in the morning must make sure i have enough credit in dh's phone coz my phone has none   us women eh? with our nattering!   
talk 2 ye soon ladies
big hello 2every1 else!


----------



## Sparty

Mrs B thats fab news       they are getting jiggy tonight and you get great news tomorrow


----------



## sharon29

Evening all
Mrs B, brilliants news, 9 eggs is great . Am sure they're having a great time in the love lab tonight   !!
CMac, take care at work,hope you had a nice day spending time with your mum.
Jooles hope hols are lovely.
MissE, hope you get a date soon, do keep posting here tho, doesn't matter when you start, we can entertain you in the meantime! 
Litttleacorn, def a cert from your gp, i'd even say if ur gp is unwilling to participate try another one (female and of childbearing age!!!). Good luck with it, at least nobody can refuse you time off for being sick.
hi to everyone else,
take care all!


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey all!
sparty and sharon  thanks ladies ! hope u both  are well        
got up early this moring could not sleep so excited about ringing in was having really weird dreams last night   will be back on when i no the news  am       for lots of little embies!!!    to all !


----------



## cMac

Hi Ho Hi Ho its off to work I go!!  I need to stop and buy a dark chocolate Bounty bar on the way, Thats a good healthy breakfast isn't it??!!

Good luck Mrs B, with 9 eggs you should have a good number fertilised, can't wait to hear.

Ta Ra!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all 
well have the results from the lab and am glad to say 4 have fertilised normally they were hoping that there would have been a little more  so am         that those little guys hang on in there till fri! if all are doing the well on fri they will prob wait till sun to tranfer but if they can see the one thats furthest ahead on fri they will transfer then. am so nevrvous!!! it feels really surreal like i wanna cry!!!   but in a good way !!!  sorry bout the rant !!!
dont know whether im coming or going am excited and nervous at the same time!!!
cmac have a nice day at work huni!    hope it flies by   ohh would love some chocolate for brekkie   yum yum !!!  
a big hey 2everyone else!!!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Afternoon Girls! Hope you are all well! 

Mrs B... Yey hun, 4 little fighters!  I know this is a tough couple of days but try to keep some PMA for your 'lil ones and they will soon be back at home!  Good luck chicken! 

Hi Everyone else..Sorry for lack of personals I'm bushed and I need to have a little rant (sorry!  )

AFM.... I had a strange night last night. I had a positive day, getting excited for the scan then in the evening it all dractically went down hill with a whopping crash!! The phone rang at it was my BIL (DH's younger Brother) so DH was catching up with him for awhile whilst I was on my laptop. [they live in Norfolk so don't see each other very often] DH was telling him about IVF stuff and my moods [didn't know I had any!  ] and telling him about whats next etc then they were talking about random everyday stuff and the World Cup then DH asked about SIL how is she? etc then BIL went a bit quiet and went 'errrr' so DH said 'what's with the errrrr? is she OK?' and he said she's pregnant!!! 7 weeks!!!  Well I could hear DH's side of the convo as he was congratulating him but I was stunned and tears just flowed. This is the girl a year ago who said she just didn't want any kids at all but BIL said they were trying for a year!!!  When I came off the phone I was a mess it was like "WAHHHHHHHH" I was happy for them but bloomin hell the green eyed monster arose and i had a hippy fit!  I just felt like a piece of my heart had been ripped out and said to DH "what if it doesn't happen to us?" "How will we cope when your Mum and Dad will be excited about their first grand child and we have failed?"  I knew I was being irrational, but i couldn't help it, I don't think I've ever in my life felt this way before. DH was great and calmed me down and I said we'll try again if it doesn't work. Honestly, I am happy for them but now feel a bit presured IYKWIM  anyway I had a restless night but this morning I woke up and had to put these feelings aside and crack on with concentrating on myself!

Today I had my scan!!! It went well! My lining is 13mms already and I have a whopping 40+ follicles which are growing nicely  they didn't give me the sizes but said that they are as they should be! And called me a 'egg factory!"   I have to call back later for my blood test results and they will let me know how much drugs to take tonight and tomorrow and tell me a time for my next scan on Friday. She said i'll probably have another scan on Monday and EC will be sometime next week!!! 

So the last few hours have been very up and down. I kind of feel bad that I reacted the way I did to BIL's news (he didn't know I was a crying banchee in the corner...BTW!) it must be the hormones as I don't usually react to baby news like that, in a way I wish they chose to wait a bit to tell us, but then I think I probably would feel worse if i found out if I had a BFn (which i won't be...I'm thinking its gonna be a bloody great big BFP! PMA PMA!) I have to get used to the idea but I have to think about that I will be a Aunty again!!...I just hope that's not what I'll always be  It's time for me to think about our future baby so i'm trying soooo hard to get back some PMA!!!

Gosh, sorry for the babble...I needed to get it all off my chest!!!

Have a good day girls!

Bunny xxx


----------



## cMac

Mrs B24, 4 is great news, absolutely brilliant, they will look after themselves now so you can concentrate on looking after you. Keep drinking!!

Bunny, it just sucks doesn't it?  I think your reaction and guilt over it is very normal and everyone of us has felt that more than once over the years.  There is no rationality over it, of course your pleased you BIL is havinga child, you will have a little nephew or neice calling you Auntie Bunny, but of course you want a little one to call you Mummy instead.  It always seems unfair when someone isn't trying or who don't want kids gets pregnant, I told people for years we weren't in any hurry/weren't interested because it seemed the easiest way to deflect the question.  It wasn't true, I did want kids I just didn't know if I could have them.  As for the grandparents, every grandchild is unique and when yours comes along it will just as loved and they will be just as excited.  You wont have long to wait anyway, the big day is only round the corner.  It is obvious that your emotions would be all over the place when we invest so much of ourselves in treatment.  Please be grateful that your BIL and SIL didn't tell you to your face and you would have to have hid your feelings, over the phone and actually it being your DH telling you is an easier way to go.  I'm sure it wouldn't really matter when they told you, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't make it any easier any other way. Don't feel bad   Look after number 1!!!

Great news on the scan, keep rockin' and rollin'!!  Keep up with the PMA       We are here for you!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey all
had a reply written then lost it   typical!
bunny dont worry hun know exactly how u feel if the whole thing isnt presurrising enough withpout adding to the pressure ! try and relax ! we are here whenever u need to unload !!!   
great news on the scan 40+ follies that is a little eggie factory    thats really good news keep thinking of that oh and keep drinking plenty of water!!!     
cmac thanks hun! hope u had a nice day at work   
afm
feeling a  bit down myself maybe its all the build up of excitement over the last couple of weeks     am so woried bout those little embies !         want them to grow and grow and grow !!! 
well thats all for now ladies sorry for rant !!             
talk later !!!


----------



## cMac

Those little 'uns will be fine!!!!

I have a cheek cos I need a time machine to take me to next Tuesday!!!  Booked a blood/HCG test at RFC as this is what my clinic want done on Tuesday.  Its first thing in the morning, pick up the results at 4pm.  At this moment in time I'm thinking 'I can't do pee test before that, what if its negative, I'll be in bits sitting in RFC'.  So I coud take the chickens way out - not do the stick test, pick up the blood results, stick them in an envelope and then wait until DH gets home from work at 7pm. Oh I'm frying my head!!                                    

Hello to my fellow 2WWers Jooles and Sharon!!!

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Mrs_B24

thanks hun! trying to keep as positive as i can but the lows are lows if im like this now what will i be like in 2ww 
i think i be the same as that i would rather check at home as  i couldnt face being out and about getting results!!! ur not mad hun !!! think we all are a little bit tho esp those of us going thru tx !!!  am  for a good result for u ! 
well talk laters 
xxx


----------



## Sparty

MrsB congrats on the fab four, its been a real rollercoaster for you and I know how difficult it is to wait for them wee embies to come back to u but its best to try be         huni cause they will be back soon and snuggling in.


Cmac could DH get out of work early? then you could both pick up the results at 4pm - We are due for a run of BFP, hang in there mrs - lots of         and I'm        u get your BFP on tuesday.


Bunny     I feel your pain, and very normal reaction (I cried and felt same went my sister told me about her pg just after my last tx failed). On a    note you could have a pregnancy buddy with sil when you get your BFP. I know its really hard huni but your tx is going well and really feel     can make all the difference -so I sending you a bucket load of it                   .

And for good measure         
for all the DRs, Stimms and 2ww's


----------



## Bunny-kins

Awwww...Thanks girls!  Sorry about the rant but i needed to get things of my chest, I know that only us girlies can totally understand...to everyone else it might seem I'm a selfish moo!  They are telling MIL and FIL at the weekend face to face so i'm brasing myself for some gushing! i.e. "I'm going to be a granie at last!!!"  well hopefully they'll have a little brood of Grand kids by spring especially if I end up having twins!  

I hope I get these feelings into check especially seeing as i'll be a student midwife in September!!! Funny, I don't feel like this towards other people, I guess it's 'cos i'm emotionally detached from them!!  FAMILIES!!!! 

Mrs B... It's tough waiting for all these little milestones (remind me this next week!) treatment does send you a bit Looney Tunes  but if you are feeling low just come on here and we'll be here to give you a boost!  
infact I came across this thread today and it's been a real tonic...made me laugh-out-loud!!!   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11617.0

CMac... mmmm dilema!  If it was me, i'd probably do a POAS as I don't think my nerves (and finger nails) could cope with the wait! What does your DH think Sending lots of     your way, not long to wait now babe 

Well I guess I should get off my bum and do the tea! Have a good evening ladies!!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## cMac

Bunny I am literally wetting myself laughing and I'm only on the first page, thank you!!!


----------



## Bunny-kins

I know it's Hilarious!!! I was eating my lunch whilst reading it and nearly choked!   Enjoy!!! xxx


----------



## michelle_h

Hi all 

Its been a while since ive been here - so long i had to re register lol

I got my letter of offer posted this this morning so i dont officially have it yet, she said the end of the week. First time attempt im petrified!!

As im impatient what the time cycle from now? and is there anything special I should be doing to prepare my body??

Thanks in advance 

Michelle


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all bunny thanks for the funny stories gave a bit of a boost  
thanks again hun it is a real rollercoaster i that no one else thats not going through this can understand! maybe i will feel a bit more upbeat tomorrow  keep thinking of my little embies telling them to hang on in there !        
we are all here for u 2hun whenver u need to vent and dont worry will be here 2 remind u next week   ur doing brill so far   are u drinking plenty of water?
sparty thanks hun hope ur well all the kind word really do help   
michele_h hello and welcome wishing u every success with ur tx !   the girls on here are lovely !
cmac hope ur well  
afm watchin a thing on sky 1 embarrising pets a dog has a phantom pregnancy and there suggesting sending her 2 an canine fertility clinic  didnt know they existed they tested her progesterone and estrogen womb and ovaries !!!!aww poor puppy we know her pain? 
have a few pains this evening   that its not ohss maybe its the after the painkillers wearing off ?? 
well thats all for now gonna try and get an early night   and   to all


----------



## Hopeful NI

Mrs B -    On 4 little embies,      everything will okay.

Bunny - You are very normal in this world of IF (I done the same thing when my sister told me she was pregnant) when you get your BFP and have your little buddle of joy the grandparents will be as proud of punch....

cMac - How did your first day back at work go ?


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Mrs_B fab news on your 4 lovely embies.      they continue to grow big and strong for their mummy.

cMac, jooles and sharon hope yuo ladies are doing ok on your 2ww. Sending you all loads of        .
cMac you naughty girl. I read your post earlier about the dark choccie bounty and i absolutely had to have one tonight. I drove round several shops until i found one that sold them.   

Bunny it is perfectly natural to feel the way you do when you hear about other people becoming pregnant. Dont beat yourself up hun. Your time will be coming very very soon sweetie. Great news on all those follies but make sure you drink plenty of water huni.

Michelle welcome to the thread. The ladies are all lovely, and will give you loads of support.

Hopeful how are you missus? Hope all is well.

Sparty how are you and baba doing? Hope all is well.

Sending you all love and hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## sharon29

Hey All,
Bunnykins, you poor thing, completely understand. I have given out shamelessly  (tho only to dh) on many occasions about people who should never have become pregnant before me! Don't worry, your time is coming . 
CMac, POAS defo!! Have been thinking about our test dates and to be honest they are very conservative. According to my calculations you will be what we could call 15dpo on tue if this were a "normal" cycle. (They told me in cork anyway that they call ec "day 14"). Now I don't know about u but in any other cycle when we were trying i never, and i mean never made it to day 15 without poas! By rights actually i would even have af by then as have regular 28 day cycle. Usually started testing d10po and when i actually had a bfp was on this day. So go for it, don't put yourself thru all that worry on tue, u could happily test mon night with dh at home. Btw my theory is that the clinics have us test so late to be absolutely sure as it saves on hassle, otherwise they would have to tell us to keep testing and ring them back!
Mrs B, congrats on your 4, don't worry at all, i only had 3 fertilise and still got 2 lovely ones for tf. Look after yourself 
I cant seem to access the link you posted bunny, it says page expired or out of limits for me? have tried to paste it to browser too. any ideas?
Hi everyone else, hope all are well


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all!
hopefulni thanks hun   how u keeping u feeling the se of dr yet? 
misse thanks also hun  hope your well   meant 2 ask u before is that a pic of ur putty cat so cute!!!   
sharon thanks to u also hunni!!!   hope your well and the 2ww is treating u kindly and ur not going 2mad   ur little ones are snuggling in nice and tight!!!   
afm awake early this morning  thinking about little ones ! is it normal to be seriusly up and down at this stage do u think they will let them go 2bast if they are all still there 2moro?  that they are! i dunno what 2 right think iv totally lost the plot!!!     
still mild stomach discomfort kinda like period pains mild to moderate is this normal am afraid its ohss its not causing me serios bent over backwards pain tho just  more of an annoyance
well thats all for now thanks agen for all kind words   
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls!

Here's a list reminder!

[csv]
*NAME,D/R,STIMMS,E/C,E/T or FET,OTD* 
*Sparty, *01 May,01 June,15 June,ET-18 June,02 July,  
*Cliec,*31 May,n/a,n/a,FET-19 June,03 July,  
*CMac*,??,23 June, 02 July,ET-10 July,20 July,
*Sharon29*,22 June,25 June,08 July,ET-12 July,26 July,
*Mrs_B24**, *??,29 June,11 July,ET-13 July,27 July
*Bunnykins*,13 June,08 July,19 July,ET-22 July,05 Aug,
*Hopeful NI,*24 June,04 Aug,16 Aug,ET-19 Aug,30 Aug,[/csv]

Hi Michelle,  it's lovely to have you here!  you must be so exicted to finally get the go ahead to start treatment. It's a strange feeling isn't it? You feel excited, nervous and scared all rolled up into one ball of emotion! The best thing to do to prepare yourself is cut back on caffine and alcohol [prefably cut out completely] make sure you take folic acid, because the nurses bully you!!! (well they do in my clinic!  ) oh and the best advice is to stay chilled as poss!!!  Any questions just ask away, everyone here is lovely and you'll soon get to know everyone! 

Hi Mrs B, You can only wait and see what happens, i would assume that they would do a 3 day transfer with 4 embies some clinics only go to blast stage if more than 5 embies, but I know different clinics do different things. A train of thought is that embies do much better in you [more natural environment] than in a petri dish so if it is a 3 day transfer it doesn't mean they weren't going to go to blast just that they feel they are better to be home with you! Hang in there huni 

Hi Hopeful, How's D/R'ing going huni? Any mad side effects? Thank you for the reassurance that i'm normal! It's good to know it's a normal reaction of us IF girlies! 

Hi MissE, Thanks huni  yeah I'm drinking gallons of water (feels like it anyway!) hopefully OHSS keeps at bay (really worried about that at the mo!  ) How are you doing sweetie? Any news about your referreal appointment? I hope you get a FET date soon. I can't believe how long you girls have to wait for appointments and treatment dates...it's way too long especially for follow ups. I  you get a date soon chick 

Hi Sharon, How are are doing on the ole 2WW? I hope you are keeping sane!!  Regards to the link, I've just realised it's from the Sex & Relationships board which is only accessible if you've been a member for a while. Keep posting and you'll soon have access!!! Worth waiting for...honest! 

Hi CMac, How are things going for you hon? is the 2WW driving you bonkers yet? Not long to go now sweetie! 

Hi Pat, How are you doing huni? I hope you are feeling much better now. Thinking of you! 

Hi Sparty, Thanks huni  I'm actually fine with it all now, I've had time to digest it all and now OK with it. It was just the shock and the timing of the announcement I think...oh and raging hormones!!  Like you say, I may have a PG buddie!  I It will be weird at Christmas [at inlaws this year...we take it in turns which family we go to!  ] if we were both pregnant comparing bumps etc but if i'm not then by then i'll be probably be well into Midwifery training and can practice palputations on her!!!  

AFM... I'm fine just a wee bit uncomfortable down below. The nurse said that my left ovary was pushing against my womb so it must be that. Keep having twinges so hoping they are growing OK!!! Going to have a mucho lazy day today sat on the couch surfing the net!!! I've nearly finished that cross stitch i've been doing so may have to buy another one! 

Have a good day!!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## crazykate

just me I've turned into a bit of a lurker I'm afraid    I'm not getting much time to do anything much lately there' so much going on...


Bunny (((hugs))) to you I know exactly how you're feeling pet it's so very tough to deal with......40+ follies is great remember to
drink plenty of water to ward off the old ohss
Mrs B - well done on the 4 embies hun, everything crossed for you for tomorrow        hope the ohss is wearing off for you it's so uncomfortable.  I had it on my very first cycle but didn't realise because I didn't really know what the symptoms were.


Cmac, jooles, sharon - fingers crossed for you all and sending you lots and lots of       


Michelle great news that you've got the go ahead to start tx hopefully you won't have too much of a wait   


Hi Sparty - hope you are well ?


AFM I am now PUPO (as of yesterday)  4 out of my 5 frosties that thawed made it and I now have two on board (Dr T. with by a Student    - well they have to learn somehow) 3 left in the freezer.....let the madness commence   




Love and  to all


Kate


----------



## cMac

Afternoon Ladies!!!

Welcome back CrazyKate, congratulations on being PUPO, wishing your little'uns a snuggly home for the next couple of weeks and onwards.

Bunny thanks again for that link, I was laughing so out loud that Dh kept asking me what was so funny and I just knew he wouldn't get it.  All I mangaged was 'she's just thrown his tv out the patio doors', needless to say he didn't see the funny side of that    Hoping you get a bit of relief from your discomfort.

Mrs B24 it completly normal to feel up and down through this journey and especially through tx.  Your embryos are being looked after by the experts and they will be fine.  I agree with Bunny about the chances of taking them to blast, I wasn't 100% convinced orginally that I wanted to go down that route and decided to leave it to the experts, they know best.  It sounds like you are uncomfortable from the procedure, as far as I am aware the first signs of OHSS are a very swollen and uncomfortable/painful abdomen.

Sharon  I've promised DH now that I won't test before Tuesday as he takes the Drs word as gospel, even if I got a positive on Monday night he wouldn't believe it to be true.  You are right about the DPO though, thats why I was so shocked when there was originally talk of a test date 14 days after tfer    that just doesn't seem right.  I'm a reformed POAS addict, I would have tested from 10DPO as well but I couldn't cope with the negatives anymore so gave it up and took up knitting instead    Am I right in guessing that you may test early on this one?

MissE, sorry about the Bounty Bar    was it worth the journey?  Do you eat all the chocolate of the sides, then the top but leave the thin bit at the bottom?  I had another one this morning   
  
Hopeful, first day back was alright. I thought it would be good to take my mind of things, turns out I'm better at home reading a book, cos when I'm in work I find it difficult to concentrate om what I'm supposed to be doing, aw well.  How is the down reg going?

Sparty, thats a good idea about DH coming with me to pick them up, I will suggest that to him, good thinking Batman!!  How are you keeping?

AFM, I'm not feeling so positive today. I've been determined to be positive througout this and only think about a positive outcome (it isn't going to hurt any less by preparing for the worse) but I'm just not feeling it today.  I have a thumping headache that I will put down to stress and all the lovely little niggles that I had that I was certain were pregnancy niggles all feel like AF ones now.  In fact I've just made an executive decison to go home for a snooze.

Speak to you all soon x


----------



## sharon29

Afternoon Ladies,
Mrs B, hang in there and dont worry, its normal to have ups and downs, apart from the process being heart wrenching enough don't forget that your hormones will cause havoc too. I do think they will do a day 3 transfer hun but dont think this is a bad thing, just think this time tomorrow you'll have your little ones with you!
CMac, please don't be down.  We torture ourselves searching for symptoms, i know. Don't worry, keep positive,   doesn't matter what you think you know, we can never be sure till its proven for real. Hope ur getting a nice nap. Btw, you saw right thru me on the testing early,lol,i had a little giggle. Have decided to test on thurs as thats what should be cycle day 28,think thats fair enough. Also may do a test on tue, to see if i can get a negative to prove that trigger shot out of system so that i know where i stand with all other tests.................and also to prove to dh as he has a tendency to be cautious when i approach him with first response tests, halogen bulbs and magnifying glasses!!! In fairness my own fault really. Did a test this am thinking i would see if trigger gone and be done with it but still there.
CrazyKate congrats, welcome to the crazy train!
Bunnykins, wow at your 40 follies by the way, please look after yourself.
Jooles, hope you're having a lovely hols and time is flying.......test date must be soon, cant remember?
Hi every1 else!


----------



## Sparty

Kate delighted to hear your  All the best with the  ..I'm doing the best, thanks for asking  although driving DH mad as my sense of smell is very acute at the minute, just as well he no longer smokes!

Cmac - I had af like niggles all the way through 2ww.. sending you lots of       to keep you going today until your  kicks back in. Oh I eat all the choc off then nibble the bounty..do same with twixs etc DH thinks I'm 

Hey Nana and Velma - how are you ladies?

Bunny Hope you enjoy your lazy day.. not long now to EC. I think your right the shock is the worst once things sink in its never as bad. Not be long til your drug-free  Link was great, my favs were my husbands a foreigner and the pie/freezer one   

MrsB hang in there pet - not be long til your PUPO 

MissE I'm doing grand, ta for asking  have scan on Monday be glad to see whats in there  .. How are things with you?

Sharon how is your  going? Need to send the    to keep u away from the pee sticks 

 Michelle 

WeeEmma any word on your bloods?

Hi Littleacorn, Hopeful, Sparkleheart and all the lurkers - go on post something


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Crazykate! Welcome back to the ole rollercoaster!  Congrats on being  Ihope the 2WW doesn't drag for you!!

Hi CMac... I thought that thread would cheer people up!  I love that story too...if only I had the guts to do that!  hormones is a great excuse!!!   It's good to laugh on the 2WW apparantly it can help with implantation!  If you are feeling low hun, just have a read of those crazy drug induced stories!!!

Hi Sparty! it's amazing how much your sense of smell changes, I'd be gagging at all sorts of stuff, I have a sensitive sense of smell anyways!!! I bet you can't wait for your scan on Monday...not long to wait now sweetie! 

Hi Sharon...mmm think i'm going to have to send in the pee stick police!   

AFM... Having a real lazy day! Basically i'm in the 'can't be @rsed' mood. Feeling a bit icky and womb and ovary area feels so heavy and achy today still drinking load though!!! Might go for a little nap...tired! Boy this does take it out of you!

Bunny xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all!!!
bunny hope ur feeling more comfortable now hun ur right to have a lazy day i call them weekdays  !!! make sure and keep drinking hun!!!   
crazykate congrats on being pupo!!!    
                  those little ones are snuggling inn nice and tight rest up hun and hope the 2ww goes by quick xxx  
cmac sending lots of hugs             your way hun no exactly how u feel!! but were hear for u whenever u need to unload xxx enjoy ur snooze hope u feel better when u wake up    
sharon sounds like a good idea testing to check if trigger has left system  but could that be an excuse to really test       think were the only group of women that actually disect a pee test to check if it truely negative under a bright light twitching it and imagining a second line         i cant say for sure if i will be staying away from them till otd i know i prob wont tho lol !!!
sparty hope scan goes well for u hun   !im sure it will   
afm gettin kinda nervous bout tomorrow!!! maybe the feelings are in fact the hormones it feels strange doin nothing after the all the injs!!! am not feeling too bad now an odd niggle here and there just seriously taking things easy!!!drinking 2litres of milk a day might have a latte now seen as iv totally dropped my intake of tea! and other caffenated beverage s!!! am appreciating and enjoying them far more now that i cant have them much!!!
the weather down here isnt exaclty helping the mood so wet and terrential at least if it was sunny it would lift the mood somebit!!!
well thats all now ladies apologies if i mised anyone sendig lots of          
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

Kate congrats on being PUPO      . Hoping your embies are snuggling in.

Sparty so glad you have got your scan date. I'm sure you are really excited huni. Hoping all goes well.       I'm doing ok, back at work and just trying to keep busy until i can try again. Still having acu and taking lots of supplements. Even bought a fertility monitor to try my luck. Dont think it will make a difference especially with male factor but hey will try anything.

Bunny sorry to hear you are a bit icky. I really hope things improve and the dreaded OHSS stays away.

cMac it was definitely worth the drive to get a dark choccie bounty. haven't had one in years and it was yummy. I do eat the chocolate off the sides first.    Think it is the only way to savour it.

Mrs_B stay strong for your little ones huni. Hope they are getting stronger by the day.     . Yes hun that is my little darling of a kitty, his name is Mac and i love him to bits.

Sharon stay away from the pee sticks huni.      

A big hi to everyone else looking in.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Hi Girls,
  
  Sorry i've been a bit AWOL had my sis, bil and nephew up for 4 days.
  
  Michelle - glad to hear you are getting started, hard to know how long  it will take from getting the letter they usually ask you for your  period details for the current or next month, then get you to get  bloods done on day 3 then start you on DR on day 21. Good luck with it  all! As for preparation its hard to know - Acupuncture i found to be  very good, i went off coffee, and have been taking folic acid and  plenty of relaxation.
  
  Sharon and Cmac, Crazykate glad to hear you are PUPO - won't be much longer girls. Stay     
  
  Bunny my heart goes out to you about bil and sil, i know it is very  difficult especially when people say they don't want kids or aren't  trying i guess tho maybe they are trying to keep themselves from  disappointment too. And i was told it's good to have pregnancy around  you - it's like an attraction and look at me my sis is pregnant and i  just tried to focus on being pregnant with her - so i hope you can do  the same and you get to go through it together!    
  
  Sparty not long now honey - you will be delighted on mon!   
  
  Mrs_B - We have all been there, but cry if you need to and let some of  the frustration and worry out and then move on and get into      mode otherwise it is going to be a long wait hun! I'm sure what they  decide about the embies is for the best as someone said they like to  put them back to their natural home if they can, thats what happened me  and only one went back - so have faith hun!!   
  
  MissE - hope you are doing ok hun!! Am hoping your app comes in soon!   
  
  AFM - feeling quite crap at the mo, am having alot of problems with my  digestive system and bowels which is making me feel quite ill, so  trying to eat really good at the mo as think it may be because i  haven't been eating the best, but all i can think of is bounties   or crisps.
  
  Hi to everyone else - sorry i have lost track a bit these days!
  
  Velma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey misse glad ur coping and keeping busy hope its not too long pet!    thanks for support and kind words !!! 
i no when u get desperate u will try anything esp things like putting pillow under ur bum after and legs in the air  all the best for that hun it would be brill if it worked for u !!! look after yourself anyhow hun 
aw i love cats 2 have had 3 since i moved into house im in but they all ran away !  altho about 8 yrs ago i got one from pound and she nearly died as i didnt no she had worms and they had really done her damage she came round to  me after that a lovely pure white sotfy called snowflake! had her 2yrs and she had 2litters and kept one kitty from her second one and they wre best of buds went everywher 2gether then one day no snowflake  no sign of her and she wasnt sick or anything we think soemone took her as she was really friendly and unusual then my ma moved house and her kitten ran away 
i still think of her tho !wondering if she was taken is she still around ! aww look at me babbling on im a crazy cat lady 
hey velma hope your digestive problems fix themselves out soon hun!  glad to hear you had a nice busy few days !i guess i should try my best to pull my socks up lol! i defo dont wanna be moping around in 2ww as i dont think that will help anyone. once i get the all the info 2moro from clinic i can rest a little more easy as i still dont know what can happen yet feeling quite bloated at the mo hope its because of the big curry din dini had and not ohss!!!


----------



## michelle_h

Hi again,

OK so im in research overdrive, I have read up on special IVF diets, yoga, acupunture, L-arginine etc. I know most of you have been thru treatment before and this is my 1st go....so do you recommend any of this or not.

Thanks in advance and fingers crossed for all of you!

Michelle


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey michele am also going thru my first ivf cycle was debating on acu but didnt go for it in the end couldnt really afford it to be honest!all the otherladies here tho defo rocommended it anyway esp from a relaxing point of view other than that i cant give u any advice on it hun sorry i just gave up cigs and alcohol and kinda eating what i like to compensate for not smoking and drinking hope this helps!!!
xxx
afm will be back on 2moro ladies 2let you no the score  for good news and all will still be going ahead whether it be tomorrow or sunday
 2 all!!!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Evening girls,

MissE... I'm impressed that you drove to get your Bounty!  I hope you got a multipack, now that would be worth the journey!!! 

Velma... I'm fine with SIL being pregnant now..it was just a shock really, didn't expect it so got a bit emotional,not the best time for the announcement i have to say! But i put that down to my BIL being a man and so brain wasn't in gear!!  I hope your digestion and bowel problem clears up hun. Make sure you eat a good cereal for breakfast and lots of fruit!! 

Michelle... I'd take a good multivitamin like Pregnacare, eat a healthy diet, drink lots of water and try to be stree free and you are on your way!  Acu has helped alot of ladies relax so worth looking at if you have the extra money!

Mrs B...  for tomorrow! Your embies are coming home!!! 

Early night for me, got to get up early as my scan is at 8.15! Hopefully I will know when EC will be but they did say that i could have another scan on Monday,,,my god I think i'd burst by then! 

Nite nite girlies!!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## Sparty

Michelle I did acupuncture this time didn't do it during first 2 txs. I found it really helped me stay positive and calm but as MrsB said it can be expensive..mine is £40 for 50 minutes and I'm doing it weekly and twice per week around stimms time. Also took pineapple juice (not from concentrate) and brazil nuts during stimms to help thicken the lining. Cut my caffeine and alcohol intake completely. Lots of girls get their BFP without doing lots of extras, I think you need to be happy with the decisions you make, so if doing yoga etc make you feel better then its worth it. But TBH I believe the main thing is trying to be as stress free as possible. Oh and just for the record we got 1st tx 7 eggs, 2nd 6eggs and 3rd was 6 as well and embies were same grade in both 2nd and 3rd tx. Good luck with whatever you decide and hope this helps

Bunny  with the scan tomorrow

Whoo its our Wedding anniversary this Saturday 6 years, we are going to Dublin fair city for the wknd - have tickets for Dara O Briain on saturday night, can't wait love comedy


----------



## Velma

Bunny good luck on the scan honey!   

Mrs_B - same for you you, hope it all works out the way you want!   

Sparty - my anniversary today - 5 years   We are having a night away tomorrow night - not too far away and heading to balloo house for a meal - anyone been?? Hope you have a fab time in Dublin, get pampered and live it up   

Michelle i reiterate what the rest have said, i guess there is no secret recipe, there will always be things you can give up or do but the most important thing is to do things that you feel good about - if you are doing so much you feel stressed or totally missing out i think you feel it and this journey is hard enough. A hobby tho i think will help you through some of the key moments and maybe help you turn off when things get the better of you!

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

Velma    to you and DH, have fun at Balloo House. Heard the food is lovely there, been meaning to try it but just never got around to it. 

MrsB Good luck today   

I'm supposed to be ironing and packing my bag instead I'm on the couch with laptop and homes under the hammer on the TV and a wee cup of peppermint tea


----------



## cMac

Morning ladies!!!

Just lost a nearly finished post    !!!!!

First off hello to Michelle, in my haste to jump of and go for a snooze I forgot to welcome you.  I second what the other girls have said, you choose what you want to do and doesn't stress you out.  There is no secret formula (unfortunatly) but generally speaking a good prenatal multivitamin, a healthy diet, cutting down on alcohol and caffine and something like a hobby to help you relax.  Did you get your letter this morning?  Good luck on your journey.   

Velma, Happy Anniversary, have a lovely night away and a great meal in Balloo House.  I haven't been there in years but it has a great reputation for food, fill yer boots!  I hear you on the eating crap side of things, it makes us feel like crap both in terms of tummy and bowels and also in how we feel in our heads. I can feel quite down if my diet is poor.  Its not easy at the best of times to say no to the naughties but I imagine when you're pregnant it is harder again. Sorry if I've influenced you in the Bounty department!!    I'm going to try really hard not to have any nonsense today in the hope it makes me feel more positive and upbeat.

Bunny hope you scan goes well this morning   

Mrs B24, hoping that that you get good news today, whether thats for ET today or Monday   

Sparty Happy Anniversary to you too!! Enjoy your night away in Dublin and the hilarious Dara O'Brien    Thank you for your postive thoughts. Glad to see you eat a Bounty and a Twix the right way, obviously your DH doesn't know how to enjoy himself   

MissE, glad you are continuing with everything, what a great attitude.

AFM, I am feeling better today.  I had a snooze for an hour yesterday afternoon but it didn't lift the headache and sickness.  I would love to say that it was a pregnancy sympton but I get a headache when stressed, so went to bed early and I'm taking today off work.  The work will still be there on Monday, I need to look after me and our wee bean. 

Hello to all!


----------



## Velma

Thanks Sparty and to you! It's good to chill out   
Cmac Thanks, i have taken off today too - hoping to feel better for heading out tomorrow so i can enjoy the fab food! Have been good eating wise last couple of days even if i had a bounty wouldn't have been able to eat it the way ive been feeling. I know it really is so important to eat well. Glad you are feeling better today - it doesn't hurt to think they are pg symptoms    Think you are just right to rest up today hun - priorities i himmed and haaed about staying off today - in the end i just thought its more important to look after yourself!   Only 4 days left hun - how you finding that??

Velma x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Morning Girls!

Hi Velma...  for today!! It's our 5th Anniversary in September too!  Enjoy your evening out! 

Hi CMac... I hope you are feeling better huni, you are so right to look after your self as you say work will still be there on Monday just try to chilax and enjoy your weekend! 

Hi Sparty...  to you too!  Enjoy your weekend in Dublin! I love Dublin, used to date a Dublin guy many moons ago and used to fly there every other weekend!  [got too expensive in the end...so I binned him!!!  ] I saw Dara O'Brien at the comedy club in London sooo funny you'll have a fab time!! I'm seeing Peter Kaye in March and looking forward to that [even tho it's ages away!] OMG...Just realised If I get pg i'll be massive by then!!! 

Hi Mrs B... Thinking of you and your ET today. I hope everything goes well for you! 

AFM...I went for my scan this morning and got seen 5 minutes early!! (hallelujah!!)  Everything going well,There's a few that are 15-16mm some at 13mm and lots at 10-11mm so all very nearly there! Waiting for a call from them this afternoon to let me know whats next but the nurse said I will probably go in for a scan on Sunday and EC should be Tuesday if all is well on the scan! 

I can't remember if I told you about DH's sample saga... well basically he went to do his bit for sperm analysis at the clinic and basically couldn't do it, something about the room and the noise coming from the lab! Anyway he went back to try again...couldn't do it so end up having to take a pot home to produce which was fine! The clinic basically froze the sample 'just incase' and we have paid for ICSI back up if he can't produce a fresh sample on the day. I asked whether on the day of EC he could produce from a near by hotel and they put this on our notes to bring up again closer to the time. DH decided he would do it at the clinic (infact adament he would!!  ) anyway today just before scan the nurse asked DH whether he still wanted to do his sample off site and he said "No, it's OK i'll do it in the clinic" I said to him "Definately sure you'll be OK?" he said "yep!" anyway whilst the nurse was measuring all my follicles [it took awhile] DH started to think about 'the room downstairs' and started to get a bit panicy. At the end of the scan he said "erm...I've changed my mind, I think i'd prefer to do it off site!" so the nurse said that's fine and went down to see the embryologist and came back with a pot!!! So...looks like we'll be staying at the Premier Inn near the clinic then!!! I don't particually care as long as he does his business...part of me wants to give him a good shake but I have to be sympathetic [through gritted teeth] it must be tough to perform on demand!!! 

i'll let you know what they say later!

Have a good day girls!  

Bunny xxx


----------



## Velma

Hey Bunny, Thanks! glad you got on good today, won't be long now til EC sounds like they are all doing really well!   . I think it is probably best to stay in the hotel and DH to give the sample there. After all it is a stressful experience and you want as good a sample as possible so best he feels a bit more relaxed about it and better to make the arrangements now so he knows the pressure is off.

Velma x


----------



## michelle_h

No letter this morn  I suppose if 2nd class post it will be tomorrow or mon aagghhhh after three years of waiting to get this far you would think a day or two wouldnt matter lol 

Im taking pregnacare conception and having a bit of a blowout weekend then as of mon stopping all caffene and junk food.

Its realllllyyy hard to stay calm and not get over excited - i mean wouldnt it be wonderful if it worked first try!!!! 

Fingers crossed 

Have you all informed work? i really dont want to but i think with all the scans etc i may have to   ...not good!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Velma happy anniversary huni. Enjoy your night away and have a lovely meal.

Sparty happy anniversary to you too huni. Hope you have a lovely weekend in Dublin, and a great time at dara o'briain.

Michelle i really hope your letter comes soon. When you have waited so long a few days seems like a lifetime. Enjoy your blowout weekend, come monday it will all be healthy.   it is such an exciting time. I told work about my tx and they were very understanding.

Bunny well done on the scan, wont be long now. Keep drinking huni. Your poor DH, it is awful stressful for them. I think people forget that, it would be better to stay in the hotel cos hopefully he could relax a bit more.

cmac you are right to take some time off. You need to look after yourself and your lovely beanie. Wont be long now huni, hang in there.        

Mrs_B hope you got good news today.

A big hello to everyone else.

Well ladies, i got my review. Its on 30th july so not too far away. Cant believe it, really looking forward to my next FET. Thinking positive about my darling snowbabies. Hopefully will be starting again in August or September. Wooohooo!!!!!  

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Afternoon all!   
well am pupo have 2 little fighters on board     they stick on nice and tight 
the other 2little ones were not strong enough im afraid so dont have any snow babies.  
well the two that were tranferred one was 7 cell and the other 6 cell she recommended putting 2back in so am      that everything be fine!
i doono how 2feel now tho feel strange i got to lay down anyhow for bout half hour in the recovery room i moved as quick as i could so i could lie down again!!!  was even afraid 2 go 2da loo and im not on a bout a wee (sorry tmi) but u be just over analyising everything!
anyhow test date is 31st of july my lil sis will be 21 that day so am   for double celebrations ! 
anyhow ladies how are we all its been busy on here 2day   
bunny glad u feel better hun and that ur scan went well!!! aw ur poor dh at least ye get to have a night in a hotel anyway its still a small bit of a treat!!! 
velma and sparty     to u both enjoy ur nights   
cmac glad u feeling better hun   take it easy !   that those signs are pg !!!
micele  hope tomorrows post brings u some news hun     do u get post saturdays
misse whoo hoo thats not 2long now is it thats great delighted for u hun u must be well excited!!!!   everything goes well for u hun!
well thats all for now ladies!
a big hello to everyine else!and apologies if i missed u!
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Velma

MissE deilighted to hear you got your app honey!! Fab news not long at all!    It's good that you can start to focus now on getting started i hope it comes round real soon for you!    

Michelle if you don't want to tell work why don't you play it by ear, i didn't tell mine, i found that some of my appointments were early in the morning - so perhaps you could even request early morning appointments or perhaps a mix wouldn't work out too bad.

Mrs_B congrats on being PUPO thats fab news!!! stay   forget about snow babies for now you won't need them!   It's natural to worry but remember we all have to go to the loo etc and it's still worked for others so don't panic too much. It really is a rollercoaster just be good to yourself and rest as much as you can. I found the zita west cd great during 2WW - to keep me calm and focused!

Velma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey thanks velma for ur kind words !am up in bed a the moment so lying down as much as i can! 
think i mixed words up in last post only 2 of the 4 embies were good enough for transfer the other 2 were degenerting i think is what she said. ! am having a small few cramps donw there at the mo is that normal?


----------



## MissE

Mrs_B congrats on being . Greta news huni. As Velma says dont worry about no snowbabies, you wont need them.     they snuggle in. You can get a few cramps or niggles after ET so dont worry huni.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

misse thanks hun   sorry sounding like a hypachondriac i guess we just over analyse everything


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

Velma... Aye, I think it wil be better for him, he just gets really worked up about it all so If it's on his own time etc it should be OK  But at the same time I do have to keep  because he makes such a deal about it that I want to bop him one and tell him to get a grip!!!!  still, will book hotel on Monday! He can treat me to a hearty steak before EC!!  

Michelle...I hope your letter comes soon. You'll be stalking the postman next! I did!!  

MissE...That's brilliant news about your appointment. Thats not long to wait at all!  awww glad you are looking forward to your FET hun, I reckon that next one will be the one!! 

Mrs B... Congrats on being  sorry you haven't got any snowbabies hun but like MissE said you won't need them!      All the best for your 2WW hun sending you some sticky vibes         

AFM... Well i got the call from the clinic and I have to stay on the drugs till Monday to give the follies a last minute boost then i'll have my scan on Monday morning to see how they are doing. I hope that they will be OK then cos that's my last day of drugs so i hope I don't need any more!! [don't want to pay for more!] No idea when EC is...if everything is OK on Monday then it will probably be Wednesday!!!  So once I know for sure when it is thats when we'll book the hotel! Quite looking forward to a night away [even though it's only in Oxford...half hour drive away!!] there's a Beefeater next door so will get DH to buy me the biggest protein filled dinner to give my eggies a last minute boost of energy! 

Have a good evening girlies!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey bunny thanks very much hunni am really hoping and  that they get sticky and comfy !!!
wow ur time for ec wasnt long coming around was it i think once u start stimming it flies by!!!then u have et and handed a peestick and told to wait!!!! 
must log off now for a while have 2laf at my ds! hes up in bed wit me at the mo waiting for me 2give him comp to play online games i was doing the mad thing (if dh knew he would go mad and tell me to cop on so i am going to cop on now!!!)   and reading bout embie quality and there was pics there too  and he was asking me what they were and then he came out  and said "i know what they are-babies"    i was like what makes u think that and he said "i dunno, am i right?" obvously i didnt say ya as he too young to understand i kinda mumbled off !!! am kinda gobsmacked as he is only 7    and sure how would he have known maybe its a good sign lol and maybe he will grow up and cure all our ifs!!   
well thats all for now talk later ladies and thanks again!!!
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## macker1

wow mrs B24 delighted you  had ET ...   big fingers crossed for you.  I just started stimms today so have the hot water bottle on and welcome any tips for stimming
ladies as i want to give it my best shot


----------



## Mrs_B24

thanks macker well all i can say is drink plenty of fluid !!! and increase you dairy consumption all the best for your treatment hun  
^pry^ it goes well for u !!!


----------



## Hopeful NI

Mrs B - Congratulations on being PUPO        They are great embies

Michelle - Hopefully you will get your letter soon, I told my employer about treatment and then regretted it as he tried to use it to make me redundant, thankfully during this treatment I am still off on ML and due to go back to work just after it is finished. It all depends on what your boss is like. I have two scans first is at 8.05am and the second at 7.45am so both very early.

Bunny - You have a great crop of follies, it must be stressful on the blokes having to perform    

Velma & Sparty - Happy Anniversary   

AFM - DR going grand, it seems a bit surreal - that not much is happening


----------



## cMac

Evening ladies!!!

Just watching Katie & Alex - car crash tv or what??

Congratulations on being PUPO Mrs B24!!!  Two little embies snuggling in nicely.  I know its hard but please try and stay away from the internet, it is enough to fry anyones head.  Although embryo grading is important in the lab once they are back inside the mothership it doesn't really matter, so step away and give your head peace!!  A few niggle doen below is normal, I certainly had it.

Hello Macker, that great news on the stimms, it feels as if something is starting doesn't it?  Then before you know it your at EC!  I had a hot water bottle or heat pad permanently attached and tonnes of water. I didnt really do but else apart from that.

Bunny good news on the scan, sounds like Wednesday will be the day.  Poor DH, although its me who's had all the drugs and the poking and prodding, but I would hate to have to perform on demand like our men.

Michelle hoping the postman does his job in the morning! I think all the scans at RFC are early so you be able to avoid telling work, I guess it depends on your boss.

MissE, that is great you got your appointment and so soon!  Really pleased for you.

Hello to the 2wwers Sharon, Jooles, Crazykate and Mrs B24, hope you are all bearing up!

AFM, the day off work did me the world of good, headache has gone and back to feeling positive again    Just had a nice meal out with family and now relaxing.  I really love DH at the minute (not that I don't love him all the time but you know what I mean) he is being really supportive.


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey all
thanks hopefulni and cmac for kind words               all is well with u guys!
will try my best to stay away from those sites i guess i will go madotherwise!
well at least i gave the pee sticks to dh and told him keep them away from me lol
got first response early 2 of them just 2be sure         
have got 2 start thinking positive!!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

ok guys sorry but i have 2let this out other wise i will go totally mad!!! sorry if i am bit of party pooper but i am not one bit positive about the whole situation
i no i am pupo and all but the whole day is being strange got totally shocked at clinic when they said the over all embie quality was not great and they were expecting way better that the folly to egg ratio was not what they expevted nor was the egg to fetilisation and fertilisation to day three she was recommending for 2 be returned i could just tell fro her that things wernt good i no they said bout the grading and all that dont matter but i just dont get it like i was told last week that i would more than likely have a fight on my hands to put back 2 !!! i hope im not ruining my chances im just being a pure drama queen !!! i really need this towork so badly i cried 2day when i got home first i love those little guys so much and wnat them to vome home in nine months they will have the world of love!!! so so sorry aobut the me moment but had 2get it off my chest!!!
 thanks for listening guys xxx


----------



## Velma

Mrs_B - I'm sorry you are feeling low about it all but honestly we all have disappointments along the way and have no idea how it will work out. I got 19 eggs but only 5 fertilised thats nearly a 25% success rate whereas out of 9 you got 4 thats nearly 50%. I had thought most of the way through that i would be getting 2 back but at the end they only put 1 back - which does make you worry that you don't have as good a chance, but look at me now!  Please try and thing you have two - twice the chance. There will always be stories on here that make you think your crop isn't as good, won't work etc it's natural but focus og willing these wee guys on!!    Will be    for a good result.

Macker people recommend brasil nuts and pineapple juice not made from concentrate (to help with the lining i think), have to say i only did the brasil nuts as i like them anyway and of course the hot water bottle to keep them warm. Hope stims goes well - it definately starts to move from here on in   

Velma x


----------



## crazykate

Awww Mrs_B hun     you have to start feeling positive chick so that your we embies can get the good vibes - i know its difficult when you feel so disappointed about the news the clinic gave you.... chin up.       

Sparty & Velma - happy anniversary to you and dh's have a lovely weekend ladies    

Bunny - you've got a good crop there!!  Everything crossed for next week x Had a wee chuckle to myself when you said about giving your dh a "good shake"........     

Michelle has the postie been yet?     I had tried completely cutting out caffine, taking the vitamins etc. etc. and after the last BFN the doc at the clinic just said to me "no vitamins or anything next time just you" so the last time i followed his advice and got my BFP which was sadly not to be.  Have done the same again this time.


Sharon and Jooles - how you ladies holding up  


Have to keep it short and sweet - my time on the laptop is limited by dh whilst I am PUPO


----------



## sharon29

Morning Ladies
Mrs B, congrats on being Pupo! I second crazykate and think that being positive is the most important thing  . I know its hard but analysing everything they said at the clinic won't change anything and theres no reason why your two lovely embies can't stick. Keep smiling  
Bunny, so close now to ec, time is flying. just think this time next week you'll be going looney in the 2ww with the rest of us !
Velma and Sparty, happy anniversries, hope you're being pampered and feeling all loved up this weekend!
MissE, i'm glad you got your date for review, thats brilliant, I know how it feels to just need to know that something is happening...........
2ww jooles, cmac, crazykate and mrs b how are you all holding up? Its just so long isn't it, sigh......Analysing every niggle now, and realistically most people never feel symptoms this early but isn't it amazing what you can find when you try?! Think its better just to try and concentrate on filling your days, went to see get him to the greek last nite, very funny thanks for the recommendation girls! Has made me want to see forgetting sarah marshall again which was hilarious so planning a visit to see my brothers today and watch it at their place.
Cmac, have you decided if ur gonna poas on tue before the bloods/
Hi everyone else, littleacorn, any1 i've missed
take care


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey guys thanks for help sorry to be a party pooper once again i am trying my best but just cant see it happening and i am really trying my mind is driving me insane  found out as well yesterday that i now have hydro in one of my tubes i no the doc said it was prob because of the stimms and that there seems to be no fluid leaking so clips are doin there job but  i just keep tellin myself what next??maybe i will feel better as the week goes on....  ifeel so lost am praying that these guys stick and prove me wong  if thats the case i will eat my socks lol!!!


----------



## michelle_h

Afternoon all 

Congrats mrsB   ing your wee embies stick on 

So the postman arrived this morn with golden ticket in his hand - its all real now!!

silly question - On my treatment planning form it asks for period details for sept, but it has to be submitted on the 1st of sept ive figured out i'll be due on the 14th so is this what i put?


----------



## cMac

Afternoon Lovely Ladies!!!

Great news on getting your Golden Ticket Michelle   Can't help you so much on the form filling, I'm a long way from getting mine!

Mrs B24, I have to agree with the other girls, you must be postive even if you aren't feeling it right now, being positive is your priority right now.  Do something for an hour that completely takes you mind off your embies and your current journey and try and clear your mind.  Sorry for the straight talking but sometimes its what we need. I'm sending you some of my re-found positive energy until yours kicks in again.         


Sharon the 2WW is a nightmare!  I've had no symptoms for the last 3 days even my sore nipples that I've had since EC have disappeared.  I'm looking at this in a positive way as I could reel off the symptoms that I had last year when pregnant but that didn't end well so this must be good, right?  Isn't Get Him To The Greek hilarious? Soooo funny   Glad you enjoyed it.  At the minute our plan is to test on Monday evening, thats only 2 days away!!!!  DH's boss is over on Tuesday so he has no mission of getting out of work early to pick up the results with me from RFC, so this seems the best option.  I'm terrified, there is no risk of me testing any earlier than that. right now i'm in the PUPO bubble and I don't want my heart to be broken.  Remind me when you are planning to test?

Jooles if you are reading  this I hope the   is treating you ok   

Kate why is your computer time limited??  Hope you are feeling good.

Dh and I just had a lovely day mouching round Belfast, going to cook a nice dinner and have snuggles on the settee.  Thats my version his would be more - eat dinner, drink some beer, end of.


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey all 
michele woo hoo on ur golden ticket !!! bet ur well happy that its there but nervous at the same time   wont be long now hun xxx
cmac
must apologise for all my negativity!!! not feeling too bad now tho still a bit but not as much ! i guess i needed to unload all that baggage !!! thanks for the pep talk lol! 
gonna maybe go to the cinema 2moro or monday whenever i can get a babysitter for ds i wanna go and see inception looks good at least its sometihng that dont involve to much excersise!!! dh dont want me getting up and is feeding me in bed am enjoying being pamered like but my mind is goin a bit    see i think dh secrectly wants me to stay in bed coz he dont want me going into sitting room coz hes smoking inside there and dont want me inhaling any while im pupo lol.
i dunno what else to say really theres not really much else to do the weather is awful!!!
cmac all the best hun for ur test on monday       u get a bfp !!! 
i really hope some of ur positivity rubs of on me!!!
thans agen!!
and sorry again for all my   ramblings am feeling a tad       now 
talk soon!
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Michelle woohoo on getting your golden ticket. I would phone them huni cos if i remember right you have to put exact dates of af, you are not allowed to estimate when it is due. seems strange that they are asking for september af dates and want form returned on 1st september. Just double check huni, wont be long now though.

All the 2ww ladies, i hope you are all hanging in there and trying to stay really positive. .

A big hi to all you ladies, thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

OMG is anyone watching 101 ways to leave a game show? Did you see the girl who was crying cos she was afraid of heights. Thought DH was going to have a heart attack, he laughed that hard. The tears were tripping him.


----------



## sharon29

Morning ladies!
Up early today, just to be sure that the day is nice and long for me, lol!

CMac, I cannot believe your test date is here tomorrow, wow that was fast!(for us obviously, not 4 u lol!!).  Please don't worry about not having symptoms, all mine disappeared too (think they were from the shot).......its just too early. I try to remind myself of all the months we were ttc ourselves and some months i had buckets of symptoms, would be utterly convinced and yet it was all in my head! On the home page of this website there is a section explaining all about ivf and in there is a paragraph on symptoms and when they should start. Have a read of it, we are just too early for anything. So think positive, its gonna happen for ya            !!!

I am planning to test on thurs as that will be cycle day 28.......am terrified af will show up and that i'll be unprepared and get the shock of my life. Also I have some af pains, which i never have before af actually starts but trying to see it as a good thing and remind myself that sparty said she had it all along.

Michelle.....yay on the golden ticket, thats brilliant! 
Jooles, it must be nearly your test date, hope you are well.........
CrazyKate and MrsB, how are ye feeling today? 
Miss E, thanks for the well wishes, hope the days are flying by for you!
HopefulNI and macker, hope the drugs are being kind to ye
Bunny, the very best of luck with scan tomorrow, hope all goes well.
Take care all


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya all 


Congratulations everyone who have had BFP . My heart is with the others who have had BFN and lastly good luck to you who have just started our treatments, going through EC or ET or are on your 2ww  .


I took our failed result (on the 30th June) quite bad but I have turned a corner now and looking forward to our 2nd cycle, my mum and dad told us yesterday that they want to pay for our next treatment which has put a huge    on my face coz We dont ave to borrow any more money.


We have our debriefing appointment for our failed treatment on the 4th August but we are still waiting for our egg share appointment so we can get matched and started


love and good wishes to you all


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

sharon keep up the pma huni         .      you get good news on thursday.

cMac keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow. Really hoping you get good news.         

Cleo nice to see you back huni. It is so difficult getting BFN and it takes time to pick yourself up nd move forward. I'm glad you are getting through it and looking forward. What a lovely kind gesture from your parents offering to pay for your tx. Really hoping the next tx brings you your miracle. We just have to keep believing huni.

A big hi to all the other ladies, hope you are all well and having a nice weekend even though the weather isn't great.

Emma xx


----------



## cMac

Afternoon ladies!!!

Up bright and early this morning Sharon!  you are right about the symptoms, no point sweating it, I love your positive attitude!  I can't believe I even thought I would be testing early, no way - too scared. Trying to decide what to test with, I have a clearblue digital (found it in the drawer, didn't know it was there!) but should I test with something else first?  Sending you lots of            I'm sure the niggles are a good thing, here's the countdown to Thursday!!!

Mrs B24 I hope you are feeling brighter today   , Jooles and CrazyKate here's some for you too                                     

Hi Cleo, its good to see you back looking forward to the future and what a lovely thing your mum is doing for you.  I am a big believer that at half of the stress involved in IF is the cost involved.  Good luck for your journey ahead.

Hello MissE, I didn't see that last night, sounds like a riot! Thanks for all your positive wishes   

Patbaz I hope you are feeling back to normal now and you have some news when your FET may be.

Sparty and Velma, hope you both had a lovely Anniversary weekend.

WeeP how are you honey?  Thinking of you.

I'm baking a cake and cooking a roast dinner, gotta keep busy!  Cannot believe T day is tomorrow evening. I really wish we had 2 embryos transfered now.  Aww well, tomorrow evening is for planning the future one way or another.

Take care all! xxxx


----------



## MissE

cMac keeping busy is the best thing to do. Really hoping your one wee darling has snuggled in tight. I think a clearblue digital will be as good as anything to test with. They usually are quite accurate.

Are you having anyone round for tea or is it just the 2 of you. I love baking but haven't done any today. i'm off tomorrow and tuesday, maybe i'll bake some goodies then. What sort of a cake are you making? Have been in the garden digging for a bit then went up and dug out some spuds and turnips for dinner. Have been in the kitchen making food all afternoon. DH is getting fish pie and veg and i'm having chesse and garlic potato gratin and veg (veggie option)   . Thought i was great being able to use my own homegrown veggies.

keeping everything crossed for you.           

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening all!
misse no didnt see that hun sounds intersting tho   oh ur din din sounds lovely !home grown and all u cant get more nutrional perfect than that can u  u must be delighted bout ur folllow up having a date makes it seem a little less daunting gives u something to countdown to! sending lots of    
sharon how are u dong hunni not long now!it must be confusing getting all those symptoms and niggles hope the rest of the week is kind to ya hun!!!    
cmac can u please bake me a cake would love a cake is it chocolate hunlove choccie cake!!! 
hope u have a good nights sleep hun and a nice day 2moro and hope the icing on the cake is ur bfp!   i cant give u any advice on clearblue digital but i did use the ordinary clearblue before and got a false - so i dunno whats the names of the other brands
cleo hun how are u? am delighted u got sorted for another tx the biggest hurdle for it i think also is the finaces even if they were half the price they are wouldnt be 2bad.  heres 2ur next tx       that it works for u hun xxxxxxxxx
hey 2 everyone else!

afm well i think i am ok now for the time being did a bit of light housework today dress ibeds and washin dishes that sort of thing ! still getting pains in tummy a bit of a cross between af pains and a stitch more so af pains tho!would it be 2early for implantation  painssorry am overanylsing anything!!!
guess my negativity is just mme trying to prepare myself mentally for the worst but theres nothing i can do bout iit i still have 2 wait another 2weeks!!!am visuallising in time getting 2lines must try and keep that in focus!!!!sorry if i not making any sense lol i just gotta try and believe ithat these little ones are fighters they made it to day threee regardless of there grade and they had still been dividing so am        that they hold tough and glue onto my tummy!!!!
ahh look at me again rambling on   
welll thats all for now thanks for listening and   to all 
xxxSel
xxx


----------



## macker1

hi ladies

hope you are all doing well... im on day 3 of stimms and have severe tummy cramps.  is this normal starting to worry


----------



## Velma

cmac good luck for tomorrow hun   

cleo - great to see you back - no doubt it has been tough - think you were right to take time out and so glad you can focus on the next step - delighted to hear of your parents generous gift for you!! keep it    for your tx.

Well girls meal in balloo house was absolutely fantastic - couldn't reccommend it highly enough had a great day. Hope you did too sparty and hope Dara was fab!  

Macker maybe you should contact the consultant just in case hun - it doesn't hurt. I got some cramps over the course of treatment and pains and soreness walking in stimms but think that was just because there was so much going on. If it's severe i would definately get their opinion!   

Velma x


----------



## cleozulu

Thank you MissE, velma and cMac


hugs to eveyone xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cMac

Evening

DH is making us watch Pirates of the Caribean for the millionith time, not that I don't love a bit of The Deppster but come on!

Macker, I would give them a ring, some cramps to be expected, severe cramps maybe a bit much.  Hope you are ok.

Velma, glad you enjoyed Balloo House, its lovely to have a treat.  I can't believe you are nearly 12 weeks!!!!  That has just flown by, it probably doesn't feel that way for you though   

Mrs B24 the cake was a chocolate one but it was soooo rich I couldn't finish my bit and we have loads left, anyone want a bit!!  Glad you are feeling more positive    You are totally right, those little embies are there to stay.  It is only natural that some are stronger than others.  We had 5 fertilised next day, day after only 4 were dividing and on day 5 only 2 were great, the other 2 were just ok, but what you andd I want are the fighters who hang on till the end!!

Get you MissE, its sounds like The Good Life!!!  I think its great that you grow your own, how rewarding to cook them up in a lovely big dinner.  It was just the two of us for tea and it was a bit disappointing.  Now roast chicken is my favourite dinner with roast spuds, roast parsnips, loads of sage and onion stuffing and whatever other veg DH wants.  Now, heres the rub,  we have been off bread and potatoes for about 3 months now and a roast just isn't the same without roasties and tonnes of stuffing.

Sharon you are a POAS expert, whats your weapon of choice?  I'm maybe thinking a FRER?


----------



## Mrs_B24

ehy all gotta quik one batt low on this and charger upstairs and am 2lazy lol!!!
macker best ing the clinic if ur concened it shouldnt b prolonged dicomfort or severe cramping xxxx hope everything else fine for ya hunxxx
velma glad u had a lovely weekend xxxxxxxxx
cleo hope ur well
cmac oh cake sounds lovely ill defo have a slice   was supposed to go cinema 2night but would hav never been  ready in time for it 2night so goin 2moro afternoon am watchin pirates of the caribean 2 
yes must try and stay positive    for u bfp 2moro hun its great how u have had an overall positive attitude over the past 2weeks its a real inspiration xxxx
hows everyone else evening going
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi everyone hope u are all well and enjoying your sunday

Mrs B hang in there, ive no idea about pains etc but im sure what u are feeling is totally normal.    you're wee fighters are burrowing in good and snug!

Miss E so glad u got ur review appt sorted out, it gives u something to focus on now which is so important. 

macker i havent started stimms yet but i agree with the other girls, if u are worried then def give them a wee ring, it cant do any harm. hope u feel better.  

michelle congrats on ur golden ticket!

crazykate, sharon and jooles hope u are all holding up ok and not going too crazy on ur 2WW!  easier said than done i imagine!

cleo so glad u feel a bit better about everything and ready to try again.  thats so lovely of ur parents to want to pay for ur next tx.  

bunny thats a whole lotta follies, heres to a bumper crop of lovely eggies!

Cmac cant believe ur test date is so soon!  youre like me, im a total scaredy cat when it comes to testing, i really hate it!  im sure id think much more highly of it if id ever seen 2 lines of course!  can i ask how long it took for ur AF to come after u stopped the northisterone?  i think u took that too?  i took my last ones on fri and was hoping to get AF today whilst off work as im really worried that the cramps are gonna be really bad.  i usually have terrible cramps th first day of AF and the nurse said northisterone can make them worse, in which case im doomed!  no sign of AF yet apart from some lovely sharp pains so will prob get it tomorrow now.  im due to start stimms on wednesday. i just hope my body plays ball and all goes to plan!

hi to all the lovely pregnant ladies and to anyone else i may have forgotten
xo


----------



## sharon29

Cmac DEF the frer, its the only way to go!! Twice i was pregnant, (one mc one chemical pregnancy) and both times got positives at 10dpo. On the "real"pregnancy(got to 6 weeks) did get a positive the following day with the digital but never got a positive with the digital on the chemical preg (af arrived 2 days late, bit of a lesson on the downside of early testing there). On a lot of the websites they say that most fertility clinics ask for a blood test due to the high number of false negatives people get with poas, so i think go with the most sensitive. Now i must be honest and admit that i partly prefer them to the digital because its more fun.......theres no messing with a digital (well i have broken them apart but there are always two lines inside!!). Best thing do the frer and if you get a bfp do the digital then (This is necessary for me as dh doesn't believe the faint line on frer and will only trust the result once its put in front of him in black and white!)
Im so excited for you now just thinking about it, all the very very very best of luck        

Mrs B, glad you're feeling good today, I had a similar pain on the second day by the way and on the third day it was gone.

Cleo thats really lovely of your parents, good luck with the next treatment, its great to be able to look forward 
Macker, am sure its fine but also think you should call the clinic, look after yourself 
Dh nearly home from work and need to find something he will watch other than pirates of the caribbean as we have seen it twice and twice is def enough, lol!


----------



## cleozulu

Thank you all

big hugs all round xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cMac

Ooooh I love it when it gets dead busy on here!!

Sparkleheart, yes I did Noresthisterone had very light staining 3 days later and light flow after , that was the Tuesday and I started stims on the Wednesday so it never got very heavy or painful so hoping it will be the same for you.  I was concerned before it arrived at all, called the clinic and they said as long as it had started on the day of the first injection it was fine.  Its exciting isn't it, nearly at stims!!!!

Sharon I'll go with the frer.  When I was using clomid I ordered loads of internet cheapies and on my mc it didn't register but it did on the digital, I didn't use a frer that time but I know that is what most people swear by. I too have broken many a test apart, hoping I won't need to this time! My DH is the same, wouldn't trust anything with lines, in fact I think the digis are made with men in mind!!  Quick get the channel changed over!!   

Bunny good luck for scan tomorrow, hoping you have loads of juicy follies ready for harvest!

Oh how am I going to sleep tonight?  Oh how am I going to last all day for DH to come home so I can test?


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi cmac, oh i so hope i have the same experience as u regarding no pain and it being nice and light!!    
i know, its so close to starting stimms now.  i am excited but ridiculously scared at the same time!  i keep getting wee fits of fear in bed at night when im tryin to go to sleep.  everything just seems a bit overwhelming sometimes.  did u also have to do metformin?  im having to do that until EC its supposed to help prevent OHSS.  

oh i dont know how you're gonna wait tonight/tomorrow!!  well youve managed to come this far, so i reckon u can hold on a wee bit longer!  maybe u could head out shopping tomorrow for a bit, try and take ur mind off it.  and maybe watch a good film u really love tonight or summat.  i imagine ull be thinking about it no matter what ull be doing!
x


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey all wow it has been really busy since i was on here last lol 
sparkeheart all the best for ur stimms hun     everything goes well which im sure it will  u will be amazed at how fast everything moves when u start stimming !!! its mind boggling !  
sharon29 hope u and dh havin  nice evening ! sending lots of       and       ur way hun  xxx
cmac 
all the best for 2moro hun hope the day flies by   ill be thinking of u anyhow!                                                            
i agree with sharon possibly frer alright ! thats what i got from my clinic
hey cleo how are u feeling now hun?  

anyhow  still a bit achy  around by ribs feels pretty tender and a bit hard  feels like iv got bruises there and am a little out if breath gonna keep an eye on it and see if it worsens?
might have to send the    around to my dh !!!!!!!!!!!!!
he was like is it 2early 2test bless him and his man ful ways!!! he keeps forgettingbout trigger shot! he said that he thought it be me wanting to test now but he wants to know early as possible 2 lol!!! 
felt really tired all of a sudden and came up stairs i mean like i wasnt doing much 2day like 2be tired o should be wide awake !!!!
well thats all for now sorry if i missed anyone and hello 2 everyone else   
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey guys if any of ye are goin into the chatroom ill be there for a little while


----------



## Sparty

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks for all the anniversary wishes - we had a really lovely time in Dublin

Cmac I looked up the different types of pee sticks when I was testing because the RFC one was really faint, in fact I thought it was negative. The digital one needs more of HCG in the system to give a BFP compared to the first response one with the lines. Also if your testing in the evening you should not drink anything for several hours before taking the sample or you will dilute any HCG thats in your system and could then get a false BFN. I'd go for the digi one 1st      you see the words PREGNANT 1-2 come up - lots of        for tomorrow and hope you get some sleep tonight.

Sparkleheart I'm delighted to see your getting under way - It will fly by with the short cycle   

Cleo - how lovely of your parents, nice to see you back   

MrsB, Your body has been through a lot and being tired can be the result, just take it easy and rest as much as possible. 

Jools, Kate and Sharon hope your all feeling ok on the 2ww? 

Michelle glad the golden ticket arrived - I would ring and check but normally they want an exact date not an estimate.

Macker if your feeling any pain its best to check with clinic - My stimms was uncomfortable at times but not really any pain - they saved that for my EC   

Velma must get around to trying Balloo House - Glad you had a lovely time, When is your next scan? Dara was such good craic. He was telling jokes about birthing classes - so funny, he also made all the women in the audience wince as he told one a about cutting or ripping in relation to giving birth. Must admit didnt laugh as hard at that    

MissE so glad to hear you have a review date - not been long til your on the road to FET again. The dinner sounded yummy, well done on growning it all as well. We cheated and picked up salad and fish in M&S so dinner came outta packets, would be lovely to grow it thou.

Bunny are you up tomorrow for a scan? Hope your well?

AFM Girls I have scan tomorrow so fingers crossed all goes well. Went to cinema tonight, saw Inception, was really good.


----------



## MissE

Sparty wishing you loads of luck for your scan tomorrow.         . Glad you had a lovely weekend away. I went to see inception on Friday evening. It was quite good.

Bunny hope all goes well for your scan tomorrow too. Hope there are loads of lovely eggies and you get your date for ec.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

sparty all the best for ur scanm tomorrow hun   i wanted to go and see that 2night but we might go in the early afternoon instead 2moro!!!its good so ya all the best again for scan hun xxxxxx oh and glad u had a lovely weekend!!!!
and bunny u 2 hun  for lots of nice ripe follies  xxxxxxxxx
hey misse how are u after ur lovely meal?
night everyone xx


----------



## NANA23

Hello all
Apols I havent been on in a while - its all go on here   

I just wanted to wish Sparty all the best for her scan today      Im sure you just cant wait 

Bunny good luck also for yours - roll on date for ec eh!

Cmac I just wanted to wish all the best too........        

Good luck to everyone who has just started treatment, going through EC or ET or are on your 2ww.

Take care everyone 

Nana xxxxx


----------



## Velma

Cmac i know i can't believe it either, and it still hasn't fully sunk in. It's such a long wait for the 1st scan so prepare yourselves girlies   i think we all expect things to move so fast.
Sparty good luck on your scan what week would this be for you now?, I have mine on fri - after all the bad news just hoping all will be ok.

Cmac good luck this evening hun - will be looking forward to your BFP post    
Bunny - good luck for scan today hun hope all going nicely!

And good luck to the rest of the 2WW'ers.

Velma x


----------



## Hopeful NI

CMac - Good Luck this evening          For your BFP

Bunny - Good Luck for your scan today

SParty - Hope everything goes well at your scan      

Velma -      Friday goes well and you get to see your little munckin again


----------



## sharon29

Bunny good luck with your scan, look forward to hear how you get on 

Sparty, best wishes for your scan too

Cmac, thinking of you!


----------



## Mrs_B24

all best for scan sparty xxxx 
all best for ur scan 2 bunny xxxx 
all best for ur bfp cmac  
xxxx
hello 2everone else


----------



## Bunny-kins

Morning Girls!! I hope you are all well. Looks like there's been a lot of chatter over the weekend! 

Thought I'd put an update of the list up so we know what's what. Anyone what to go on it please PM me your details! I think we need a bit of a update! 

[csv]
*NAME,D/R,STIMMS,E/C,E/T or FET,OTD* 
*Sparty, *01 May,01 June,15 June,ET-18 June,02 July,  
*Cliec,*31 May,n/a,n/a,FET-19 June,03 July,  
*CMac*,??,23 June, 02 July,ET-10 July,20 July,
*Sharon29*,22 June,25 June,08 July,ET-12 July,26 July,
*Mrs_B24**, *??,29 June,13 July,ET-16 July,30 July
*Bunnykins*,13 June,08 July,21 July,ET-24 July,07 Aug,
*Hopeful NI,*24 June,04 Aug,16 Aug,ET-19 Aug,30 Aug,[/csv]

CMac... Are you testing today or leaving it till tomorrow? Either way, sending you lots of      huni 

Sharon... How are you bearing up hun, your half way there now huni. I hope the next half goes quickly for you! 

Mrs B... I hope you've managed to conjure up some PMA. [if not i'm sending you some by the bucket load!       ] This is the time when you need it most.  There really is nothing you can do now but to let mother nature do her thing. Try and keep your mind occupied as much as you can sweetie I know it's hard but try to surround yourslef with happy thoughts and get a few comedy DVD's...having a good ole laugh will help!!! 

Sparkleheart... How exciting you are starting stimms on Wednesday! I'm finding the stimming stages goes quite quickly! Mind you, for me it's the most uncomfortable I've been. My ovaries must be the size of melons...I'm walking like John Wayne!!!  not to put you off or anything but Jeez!!!  Do you have PCOS Sparkle? I'm on Metformin too. 2000mg a day. I take it due to Type 2 Diabetes and PCOS so it's a permanent thing for me but it does help with egg quality. I didn't know about the OHSS thing though,but good if it helps prevent it. [I'm getting paranoid about it now!!!]

Hopeful... How's DRing going for you huni? I bet you can't wait to start stimming now! 

Macker.... I had bad pains during the first part of stimming too. In a way, it's a good sign as there is obviously something happening! If it gets bad though you should mention this to your clinic, they may give you a early scan to check that your not over stimulating. I get extra ones due to my severe PCOS to make sure I'm not over responding! I hope everything is going ok for you 

Cleo... It's good to hear from you. Sorry you've had a bad time of it, it does take time but it's great that your parents are helping you out. That's really nice of them and means that you are getting support from them which is lovely! 

Sparty and Velma... Good luck with your scans...I bet you both can't wait! 

Nana.. it's great to hear from you too. How are things going with you? When's your scan hun?

Big hellos to everyone else! 

AFM... I had a scan this morning, a doctor did this one instead of a nurse. He was lovely buy boy-o-boy he was a bit rough with the ole dildo cam mind!!!  And raised the bed so my foo was near his head!!!  My DH was dying to laugh at the look on my face!!!  All my follies have grown nicely and have a few at 19 and 18mm, a few at 17 and 16mm and some at 14mm and 13mm and lots of smaller ones. My left ovary is hidden behind my womb but hopefully shouldn't be a problem! Why is it that doctors tend to butcher you when taking bloods?? I have troublesome veins [the nurses always moan about them!] but usually after a bit of hand pumping can find them. Well the doctor couldn't find one so in the end had to take my bloods out of my hand! It bloomin' well hurt!! Dreading them trying to put a canula in on EC!!! 

Anyways... Will get my results later this afternoon and hopefully  will have the go ahead for trigger and EC on Wednesday!!!

I will let you all know what happens later!

Have a good day girls!!! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## Velma

Bunny so glad to hear your scan went well, hope you aren't too sore after rough dildocam and bad blood taking, the differences are huge sometimes between different people!   

Thanks Hopefully!! Hows the side effects on DR for you?? I'm sure it feels long but won't be long now til the end of July!   

Nana - hope all is good with you??

Velma x


----------



## crazykate

Just a quickie I'm back at work today    .  Dh says no lap top on my lap in case it affects embies and so he say's I'm not allowed on it for too long    .

Good luck testing ladies, scanners, stimmers and starting outers!!!  

Well done on getting your Golden Ticket Michelle   

must confess to a bit of a wobble yesterday    after all my PMA for Mrs B - tmi time...pessary stuff seemed to be coming away but congealed (sp!) phoned RFC this morning and they have told me nothing to worry about just to start using them from tonight at night time rather than first thing in the morning.........so up with the PMA


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey bunny glad scan went well sorry to hear bout being sore with the dildo cam had to laugh when i saw that lol!dildo cam roflmao !!! oh ppor thing about the bloods that musta hurt!!!
hey velma how are u dy 
crazy kate hope ur feeling better hun and more relieved!!!   am sure everything fine at least u did right thing and rang the clinic
am doin better today had a wobble myself thankfully only short lived !!!! i was brushin up a small bit of crumbs that were driving me bonkers dh told me 2 stap and that was fine finshed ad put brush away and out of nowhere came a flood of tears dh came out and let it all out in front of him sayin i no it hasnt worked and that why me etc etc etc maybe i can put that down 2 hormones coz i felt absolutely fine before that and i feel fine now!!! just a blurt of madness really !!!!!!!!! i have copped on i just dont know what happened
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!just spilt hot coco on my chest ow ow ow ow !!!! dang it trying to type with one hand and hold a hot beverage in the other !!!


----------



## shazd

Why not meet in person at the new members evening, Stork Group, Thursday 29 July from 8-10pm - 6 Mount Charles, Off University Road/Botanic Avenue, Belfast. Attendees say thats its the best way to learn about infertility issues in the province. Come along to this informal meet up no matter where you are in your journey. No charge!! Phone Sharon on 07837 987562 or email [email protected] to confirm.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sharon29

Hi All,
Bunny, glad your scan went well (apart from dildocam of course!! ) Do you have a date for ec now?
Crazykate, don't worry about the pessaries, i have been using them at night and still in the am you might see a little of it but they say after 20mins your body has already absorbed the meds from it..........glad you're feeling better today anyway. 
Mrs B have you been to see inception? Saw it over the weekend and enjoyed it, will make for a nice relaxing evening for you......i love the cinema!
CMac, hope you're holding up ok 
take care all


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls! It's me again!!! 

Hi Kate... Don't worry hun, the progesterone gets all soaked into your system within 20 minutes so all that is left is the residue from the coating of the pesseries (the white guey stuff!) After inserting it, go and have a lay down for 20 minutes then wear a panty liner for [sorry tmi...] spillage!!! You are bound to have little  now and again it's all those raging hormones!! 

Hi Mrs B! Glad the 'dildo cam' made you laugh!!!  it's what alot of girls call it on here...kind of fitting isn't it?!!  Awww hun, sounds like you have raging hormones too. All very natural hun!  At least you can have a hissy fit and blame them on hormones!!! It's good to get it all out of your system [while you have the excuse!  ]

Sharon...Thanks hun! How are you bearing up? Egg collection is...

AFM... *EGG COLLECTION IS ON WEDNESDAY!!! *  Have to take my trigger tonight at Midnight so drug free day tomorrow then going to the hotel tomorrow evening! Have to be at the clinic for 10.30 and egg collection is scheduled for 11am! DH is bringing his sample with him then sooo pleased it's not too early in the morning 'cos my DH is not a morning kind of guy IYKWIM!  he was worrying that they would send him away and do it and thought it would be time pressured!! bless him!  so now I have to carry the precious load inbetween my (.Y.) for the 10 minute journey!

Getting excited girls...the end is near!  Wish me luck won't you... A few lucky bubbles would be nice [hint,hint] 

Speak laters!!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## Sparty

Cmac         you get your BFP today

Bunny have blown you some bubbles. Glad the scan went well today & your all set for EC. Enjoy the drug free day and hope your hand is ok.
Velma all the best for Friday - I know what you mean but keep    and    you see loads more at this scan   

Kate think thats pretty normal - I'm still getting bits of it    & its been wks since I stopped them! 

Mrs B hope the coca did not burn you - sometimes a wee cry can help   

Nana when is your next scan?

MissE glad to see your ticker counting down to your review - How many frosties babies do you have? 

Hopeful how are you pet - your DR seems very long, do you have any side effects from the drugs?

Sharon thats one wk down one to go - hope your feeling ok?

Sparkleheart - how many days are you stimming for?

Ahh girls scan was amazing one sac, one yolk and a wee tiny flutter of a heartbeat - I'm 6 weeks and 6 days & EDD 8/3/11...we are totally delighted, and they gave us scan pictures of our wee dot. The clinic was busy today nurse said that 8 girls were there for 1st scans..good news that RFC is getting plenty of BFP


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Sparty!  Awww huni, that's brilliants news!   I bet it all seems real now!   Enjoy being a pg lady at long last!!   

lots of love

Bunny xxx

P.S Thankyou for Bubbles! xxx


----------



## Sparty

Thanks Bunny - not sure I really believed it until today   
Sparty xxx


----------



## Velma

Sparty fab news huni - delighted it all went well!! Congrats   So magical!! Thanks hun!

Cmac -    for your BFP - i am getting excited for you hun - hope the nerves aren't too bad!!

Bunny great EC on Wed brill - so close hun - i know it felt like ages ago and now its up   have a lovely drug free day tomorrow!   

Velma x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Awww Sparty I bet you are sat with a big cheesy grin on ya face!







and jumping for joy!







Enjoy it!! 

Thanks Velma... I bet you can't wait till Friday too! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## cMac

I can't believe it!!! I have been quietly convinced over the last 4 days that it hadn't work as I had no symptoms to speak of.  I can't believe it!!!  I used the frer first and couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the second line, the digi confirmed it!

Having said that DH and I are taking it as its comes as we have a hurdle a week from now to get through, we are praying that it doesn't go the same way as last time.  But I say we deserve to enjoy every second of this! Yay!!!  I have my blood test tomorrow at RFC and regardless of what the clinic order I'll request a 2nd blood test on Thursday.

Thank you so much everybody for all your kind wishes it means so much to me.  I'm sending you all      hoping that this is the first in a good run of bfps!!!


----------



## MissE

cmac huni . Delighted for you sweetie.    Hope the next 8 months are happy and healthy for you. Woohooo!!!!!!!!   

Sparty great news on your scan huni. So pleased all went well. I'm sure it all feels real now.  
I'm looking forward to getting going again. I have 11 beautiful snowbabies left.

Bunny great news on ec huni. I'm sure you cant wait til wednesday.     there are loads of lovely eggies.

Velma good luck for your san huni. Hoping you can see baba dancing around and waving to you. 

I'll be back later to catch up with everyone else.

Emma xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

CMac... Awww huni



I'm sooo happy for you both! I know you are being cautious but it's not everyday you get a BFP!!! Go and celebrate (alcohol fee of course!  ) and enjoy some happy news!!! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## sharon29

I Knew it!!!! So happy for you, well done!

Bunny great news about ec, best of luck, sounds like you'll have some really good eggs for them to get!

Congrats on your scan sparty.
All good news today, love it!


----------



## sharon29

also cmac, can you tell by the speed of our replies that we've all been lurking all day waiting for word!!lol!


----------



## Velma

Cmac - CONGRATS Honey!!







Fabulous news so delighted for you  Will make going in tomorrow so much easier now!!! Enjoy it, i know that may be difficult but like you say it's important to make the most of it all.

I second the run of BFP's!! Keep them coming!       

Thanks MissE, not long now to your review!! I'm sure you think about time! I hope they get you started soon!

Velma x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Shuks...you got me, I was lurkin' for news!!! Sharon you've seen through my cunning plan!!!   

Lets hope its a start of a BFP avalanche!!              

Bunny xxx


----------



## Sparty

Cmac How wonderful     really delighted for you and DH on the    
Bunny thats so me   .. 
Thanks Velma   
11 thats really great MissE
Sharon hoping we are in for a run on   what day are u testing?


----------



## cMac

Thank you all soo much, you can tell by my absence all day that I have been papping my pants!!

MissE 1 (or 2!) of those snowbabies is going to be back with you soon and make all your dreams come true.

Sharon you are next honey I am sending all my positive vibes to you right now!

Sparty that is just fantastic news on your scan, so happy for you.  I know they were fully booked for scans today as the girl misunderstood when I said I wanted a bood test and was trying to book me in for a scan, I had to tell her we wouln't see anything!

Bunny great news on your EC, its all happening now!

Thank you Velma!

My sister is my ivf support buddy as she is waiting for here golden ticket around Christmas, anyway she is on hols in caribean so I have just sent her a text picture of the pregnancy tests, she will be so delighted.


----------



## cleozulu

well done cmac so pleased for you xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening all 
cmac big       on ur bfp hun i had a feeling it was gonna happen u !!!! heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy!!! xxxx   
bunny all the best for ec wed enjoy ur drug free day tommorow and ur evening awa      y 2moro night !are u still planning on that big steak dinner      
sparty glad ur scan went hun well done      
sharon just been back from cinema went 2inception found it good kept me thinking  not long now hun xxx   
velma u must be looking forward 2 seeing ur little one again all the best for that xxx
afm well just back from cinema had a nice evening dh is cooking me din dins was so hungry finished half a tub of potato salad(the first half didnt make it back from shop  ) im just gonna enjoy eating for the next few weeks it relaxes me !!! i must be careful not 2get too comfortable tho!!!! but i told dh if i get a bfp i am going to eat and eat and eat i dont care ow big ill be! and tbh im realy looking forward to not watchin what i eat for a couple of months i mean iv all the time in the world after to lozse it all


----------



## sharon29

Mrs B, glad you enjoyed the movie  and have had a nice day. Just watching Britains next top model, heres to hoping none of us have bodies like those girls in the months to come!!

Cmac and Sparty, thanks for the positive vibes. Sparty my otd is Sunday but have decided to test Thurs as that would be day 28 of my cycle (am very regular and very afraid of af showing up without me being even a little prepared.) To be honest though I am feeling liable to crack at any moment!! Its all I can think about and at the rate i'm going my nipples are going to get sore from me constantly checking to see if they are sore!!! 
if I do crack i will let ye all know what happens........................


----------



## cMac

Thanks Cleo and Mrs B24, its all a bit surreal.

Sharon I know what you mean, my nipples are nearly squeezed off me!!  They aren't that sore though, I mean they are sore but not pure agony.

Good night all, chat  tomorrow


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey sharon my boob have started to get sensitive today!!! i cant imagine what agony u must be in so close but yet so far iv it all to look forward to next week uv actually got me thinking when i should test i usually have a 26 day cycle sometimes 27 rarely 28,25 or v. rarely 24!!! its mostly 26 but i no form when i was chrting  i would roughly ov around day 12 -13 so would have luteal phase of between 12 and 14 days am i write oh all the nimbers am confusing myself!!! if thats the case should i test next wed i really dont wanna be test sat well i do and i dont coz its my sis 21st and altho she not having a party we more than likely goin for a meal !!!
cmac hope u have a good rest hun u will need it after all the excitement !!!saying that from all ht excitiement u more than likely wont be able to sleep!!!!! congrats again hun xxxxxx
afm still cramping tho dunno what to think bout that ??usually get af pains around 9 days before it due could thaqt be or implatation or from all the poking !!!! i have 2 get out more  
sorry for rambling agai my fingers type faster than my mind can think!!!!


----------



## Sparty

Sharon I found my (.)(.) were sore at beginning because of the trigger shot then that disappeared and had nothing around time of OTD but are sore again now. Lots of        and       you get your BFP on Thursday.

MrsB I had AF type pains all the way through 2ww so try not to worry too much   

Does anyone watch four weddings on living? Just watched the USA one and the winners spent $75,000 on their wedding MAD or what?


----------



## Mrs_B24

thats a relef sparty and on ur other txs were u getting pains like that? guess there all different  
ya some poeple spend crazy ampunts on wedding im delighted we didnt have a bigger wedding than we did an average size wedding would have cost us aroun 15000 euro or more and dh said i could have whatever wedding i wanted all iwanted was soemthing simple 20 people (immediate family and friends)went clubbing after in my wedding gown   anyhow everything dress and accesories make up hair etc dinner kiddies outfits honeymoon spending money on honey moon  came to under 4000 euro am delighted i didnt go for big wedding coz no way woudl we be able to afford tx now!!! its crazy spending that much on a wedding u would have a house then!!!


----------



## Sparty

MrsB Nope in the other txs I didnt have af pains until the end of the 2ww when my af came. We had a big wedding and managed a honeymoon in Thailand still never spent anywhere near that type of money


----------



## Mrs_B24

ohhhh thailand sounds lovely! must have been wonderfull!we went to majorca and we were supposed to book flights to england when we came back but my luggage went missing wit everything in it typical the one bag with everything i needed in it went got it back tho like three or four days later! went for a drive up to sligo as i was born there and worked our way down throgh connemara and stayed in galway and back home spent more money few days here than the week over there! typical!
wel am off 2bed am wreked tired am bloated to the max!!!!
night hun x


----------



## NANA23

OMG so much great news on here     

CMac - CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP ....yous must be so so delighted. Am so happy for you. Enjoy every minute!!     

Sparty - Awh am so glad your scan went well - oh it must be unreal to see your babas wee heart on screen ....awh am so excited for you   
I have our scan on Thursday morning and i just cant wait - 2 more sleeps   

Bunny - EC on Wednesday ....happy days mrs - im sure you cant wait!!! The very best of luck and make sure you take it easy and look after yourself 

Sharon - Am sending you lots and loads of    vibes for Thursday, take care 

To everyone else im sending bigs    and    

NANA xx


----------



## cMac

Morning Ladies!!

So I had blood taken at RFC this morning, lovely nurse, whispered to her that I got a positive result last night, she said that was great, asked me when ET was, told me it could be a chemical pregnancy! WTF??!!!   Get off my f'in happy cloud and stop p***in' on my chips!  Honest to f'in god    -scuse my french, but really?  So now I am really pooing my pants until 4 oclock when I pick up the results.

Aaaarrrggghhhhhhh!

My sister phoned me from her holidays as pleased as punch, then called me a b*tch for making her cry on her holidays, and now everyone round the pool was looking at her    !!!  She loves it!!

Hope everyone is good this morning.


----------



## crazykate

CMAC - huge congratulations Mrs - fabulous news. Now relax and enjoy.  just saw your post......what a cow   

Bunny - have a great drug free day!!  Good luck tomorrow.........

Hello everyone

I'll pop in later - gotta go here comes the boss!!!!!

Kate


----------



## sharon29

Morning all. Woke this am with a little bleeding, started off pink, now is very small streaks of red when I go to the loo and wipe. Have to confess did an frer yesterday and had a faint positive but was so early didnt want to say anything. Today the test is the same, no lighter, no darker. Basically have to sit here now and wait and see if its implantation bleeding or if af is starting  Don't feel crampy but am worried all the same 
think I should have an idea within the next few hours right?
Cmac, don't mind that stupid nurse.......shes an idiot.


----------



## crazykate

Sharon hun don't panic yet....... easier said than done I know but it's hopefully just implantation    

Sitting here having to listen to two heavily pregnant ladies, who are my friends, talking babies all morning there are only three of us in the office today


----------



## sharon29

Thanks Kate. Why not turn the radio on really loud and drown them out!!


----------



## cMac

Sharon, please let it be implantation.  It is realistic that it could be , no cramps has to be a good sign.  You are right, a few hours will tell a lot.  I'm not going to tell you not to worry - just think positive      Aren't you naughty testing early?  Lets cross our fingers and I'm doubling my positive vibes - sit tight.

Kate, there are some people I can take it from, some I can't, some days I can take it, some I can't - why not throw a tantrum that should shut then up!

The nurse in RFC does know f all (my language is appalling today!) I've searched round the net (and we all know everyword of that is true) and the recommended time to test after a 5 day tfer is 9-10 days - stick that in your pipe Missy!

Sharon, I'm thinking of you


----------



## Hopeful NI

Cmac - CONGRATULATIONS - It is a positive (Last treatment I tested the evening before and it was a positive and stayed positive) ------- Enjoy 4 O'Clock will just confirm your result


----------



## Bunny-kins

CMac.... Wow....loving the nice bedside manner of that nurse!  What a  she obviously doesn't know everything...silly moo!!!  You'll get a lovely result at 4 o'clock just you wait and see 

Sharon... naughty, naughty girl!! That's far to early to test!!   (but looking hopeful hun!) pink CM and spotting is a good sign it's when it's full flow you have to worry about it.  that your embie/s are sticking. Try not to worry [hard I know] 5 days will fly by just you wait and see 

Kate... Oh no I hate it when that happens  do you have a i-pod with you? You could just use that to drown out the rabbit or tell them to shut the  up!!!  Hope it gets a little easier! 

Sparty...My sister was maid of honor for a wedding that was on four weddings. It was on a few weeks ago, the episode where there was a halloween wedding [that wasn't hers BTW!!] Her wedding was in Dublin [she's a Dublin girl but now lives in Glasgow] and they had a Irish/scottish theme because her hubby is from Glasgow. Anyways they had the biggest budget and was a really nice wedding and all the other brides were totally jealous and scored her low so she came last!  I don't know why she entered for it [though she did get loads of extras from the hotel free due to publicity!] the TV didn't show all the entertainment they had like dancers from the show River dance and the brides just sat there not joining in at all and she joined in with everything at theirs! Still...she had a nice day but I don't think i'd have my wedding day scrutinised on TV! 

Me personally I got married in Cyprus in a little village [i used to live there] and had about 25 close family and friends come. We booked a restaurant which had stunning views and had a traditional cypriot meze for wedding dinner and had cypriot dancers for entertainment. After that we went into Paphos and we went partying the night away. It was a great day and everything including honeymoon [it was cheap as I worked for a tour operator] cost £2000...bargain!!! 

Oops is that the time...must dash still in my PJ's and i'm meeting a friend for lunch at 12!!! Sorry for the lack of personals!! I'll try to get on later but need to pack for the hotel this evening. Big day tomorrow!!! 

Have a good day girls and if you can't be good...be careful!! 

Bunny xxxx

BTW... No sneeking off to do pee sticks...i'll send the  out to ya's!!! AND... It doesn't matter when your usual AF starts, earliest to test should be 14 days past EC!! Think of it as ovulation! please...don't torture yourselves! 

Right off now TTFN!!! 
[/i]


----------



## MissE

Morning ladies, 

cMac what a cow. As you say she doesnt know anything about your tx. 4 o'clock will simply confirm your fab news.  

Sharon hoping it is implantation. Hang tight huni. Sending you loads of            . Still you are a naughty girl, but looking hopeful huni.  

Kate there is nothing worse. Can you jump in with a random topic and that might take them by surprise and shut them up. Hope the rest of the day gets better for you.  

Nana how are you huni. Hope all goes well at your scan on thursday. Keeping everythign crossed for you huni.      

Bunny good luck for tomorrow. Enjoy being drug free today. Have a lovely time out with your friend. Your wedding sounds lovely, what a beautiful setting.

Sparty how are you today? Some people go totally mad with their weddings. 
My wedding was a typical white wedding at home, had 80 guests at the day and had horses and coach to take me to the chapel. We went to one of the greek islands for our honeymoon. Definitely didnt spend anywhere near that mad amount of money.

Hopeful how are you getting on huni?

Mrs_B hope you are feeling more positive today. Hang in there huni.      

A big hi to everyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

cmac what a cow! some pople dont know when to keep it shut!!!!   dont worry bout four o clock it will be fine!  
sharon   thats implantation hun sounds promising i mean like the trigger shot should be well out of ur system by now i think it takes 10days so its looking hopeful for ya hun xxx
crazy kate sending lots of   hun hate when things like that happen it is so unfair people dont realise how blessed they are to be pregnant and its horrible having it rubbed right in ur face 24/7 its like when ur absolutely starving and someone is dangling a juicy burger in ur face or when u need go to the loo and all u can think of is water!!!! (but on a much bigger scale) i no people dont mean it but u cant help but feel jelous!
well thats all for me for now 
hey misse nana sparty bunny and anyone i missed!!!
x


----------



## Sparty

Cmac what a cow of a nurse -some of the nursing staff in RFC really make me wonder did they miss the lectures on the caring role. What made her think it was ok to rain on your parade - ohh It really makes me    .. Just ignore the stupid bit*h and enjoy your day   

Oh Sharon pet, good sign you have no cramps. Going to be a tense wait for you, but keep       and    its implantation bleeding.

Bunny I watched that - don't think the half of the peope vote fairly on the show.. viewers should be allowed to vote. Mt sister is getting married next year in cyprus - July 1st. My entire family is going should be fun, its in Nissi Bay. Hope the lunch was nice?

MissE the horse and carriage sounds very romantic. I'm doing grand, need to think about getting a job now my student days are over but love doing nothing   .. might just sit here on the couch until my money runs out and DH gets fed up keeping us both    

Love hearing how everyone got married & honeymoons

Kate what a pain in the   ... Bunnys idea of an ipod sound good or you could start a game with yourself and change the subject every chance you get and see how many times they change it back be like a challenge for you - see if you can beat the two of them by talking about anything but their topic    

Thanks Nana - all the best for Thursday - how many wks will you be at the scan?

MrsB typical all the stuff was in one case - I would    without my straightners 

Hi Velma, Hopeful, Cleo, Sparkleheart, Jools and anyone I've missed xx


----------



## sharon29

full blown af, still no cramps but i have no doubt. it sucks.


----------



## NANA23

CMac - that is just shocking what that nurse said ......just forget about it and dont let it ruin what is the happiest day for you! 

Awh Sharon am praying its implantation for you mrs....you keep     and hang in there!!

Sparty i love all the wedding talk too....am 4 years married this year and it seems like yesterday - i loved every min of it and had the best honeymoon ever in St Lucia...pure heaven!
I will be 7+4 when i have the scan - i am just praying everything is ok    

Hi to everyone else - am starving marving here and am away to get my lunch here before i collapse!! 

NANA xx


----------



## Velma

Cmac - i don't think it was good that the nurse said this, i would understand more if you had tested so early but it was the day before they were doing the bloods so i wouldn't worry too much!    I will be waiting for your confirmation honey!!

sharon i am so sorry to hear this hun!!     my heart goes out to you!

crazykate - so sorry to hear that you are stuck in the middle of that, you really expect people to be sensitive and even if they don't know anything you would imagine they would think to themselves change the subject she is probably bored rigid!! Hope they change the conversation soon!   

I am a bit confused about some of the talk on when to test based on people's cycles, most of the process takes over our cycles so that it is all controlled so i would be wary about testing when you might if it was a natural process, i would advise to try and stay as close as possible to the date you were given, i know its hard but i would imagine that the drugs and everything could give a false reading if it is done too early and it would be so heart breaking. Only my opinion!

Velma x


----------



## cMac

Oh Sharon that is just awful, I can't tell you how sorry I am, my heart just breaks for you.  I still hope there is a positive outcome but I aware this has happened to you before.  I hope this is the story that goes againist the grain.


----------



## NANA23

Och Sharon I am so sorry....the same happened to me and it was gut wrenching 
There are no words that can make you feel better


----------



## Mrs_B24

sharon hun keep on in there tll otd ! i no its difficult but u just gotta!!!  sending lots of


----------



## cMac

Its a definite positive!  HCG 196, 14 days past ovulation, I'm pretty pleased with that, in fact I'm chuffed to bits!  GCRM said it was a good healthy score.  They didn't ask me to get another one on Thursday to check that it doubles, but sneaky me has already booked it in with RFC    I just want to know that everything is going in the right direction. 

Sharon I'm sending you some hugs        

Bunny all the very best of luck for EC tomorrow, hope you had a lovely lunch today and your DH upholds his end of the bargain tomorrow morning   

Nana, looking forward to hearing about your scan on Thursday, that very exciting.

Jooles, Mrs B24 and CrazyKate sending you lots of positive and chillout vibes   

My sister text me to say she had finally stopped crying, but in a happy way.  I just wish her tx would come around quicker and they have been ttc for 8 years, she will be a great Auntie until she can be a great Mummy   

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Velma

Cmac - so delighted for you honey!! fab news i knew it would all go well   Hope you can enjoy the rest of it now!

Sharon - how are you hun?? I'm sure today has come as a real shock to the system honey! Will be thinking of you! and hoping things improve for you real soon!    

Bunny can't believe it's EC tomorrow!! Hope it all goes well looking forward to hearing all about it!!

Velma x


----------



## cMac

Velma - 12 weeks tomorrow honey, welcome to the 2nd trimester!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi girls,

CMac... So pleased you got the official thumbs up!   you should tell that bloomin' nurse and blow a big raspberry down the phone!    

Sharon... so sorry huni   I hope its not over...there's still time hun   Make sure you lie down and get some needed rest.  We are here for you if you need us   

Big hugs and        to all the 2ww'ers! 

Sorry it's short and sweet AGAIN! I'm just packing a bag and will be leaving shotly.  I will let you know how it all goes later tomorrow!  Thank you for your well wishes...it really means a lot!!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Velma

Thanks Cmac - i suppose i should move on soon, just find it hard to  know where i belong now so used to being in here! Hope you are feeling  over the moon hun!! Won't be long til your in the same boat   
  
  Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

ladies

i know some of you wont remember me, some will. i wanted to pop on quickly.

for give me if this isnt well typed. i can hardly see though the tears.   

when i went for my routine scan at 16 weeks 2 days i was told the devastating news that my little baby had died   i went into shock and then fear as i had to deliver him 2 days later at 16.20 on the 10th july 2010. the labour was difficult but made as easy as possible by the lovely nurses and doctors in craigavon. i will never forget their kindness.

we couldnt bring ourselves to hold or see him until the next day but im glad we did. we held him, talked to him and prayed with him. we left the hospital later that day with no baby, a funeral to plan and our hopes and dreams for the future shattered. 

the consultant could see nothing wrong with him, the placenta or the cord so on his advise we decided to let them perform a post mortum as it was a late miscarriage. however we are also prepared for the fact we may never know why he left us and went to play with the angels.

Joshua was brought home to us on THursday in a beautiful white casket. we struggled into town on the 13th and chose 2 identical teddies (one for him and one for us) and got copies of photos of him mummy and daddy when he was in my tummy and then wrote a letter to put in with him. we have our copies and photos of him etc in a memory box we put together. we also have the little knitted blanket, baby snug and his tiny tiny hat home with us. i keep it beside my bed.

we placed him in his bedroom overnight. i kept his light on for him and sang twinkle twinkle to him. i didnt know what else to do  

the funeral was held last friday. we kept it private with his grandparents and us. the memory that will live with me forever is seeing his daddy carry him from his bedroom to the car and from the car to his grave   

we have visited his grave everyday since. i miss my little baby boy so much. he was so tiny but perfect. 

i miss my baby, i want him back. i feel so empty, alone and lost. we are both devastated beyond words. no parent should ever have to say goodbye to their child. ever.


----------



## MissE

BJP i am so sorry huni. Take care of yourself and DH. I have sent you a pm.     

Emma xx


----------



## cMac

I'm so sorry BJP.


----------



## Mrs_B24

im so sorry bjp ur story has really moved me i i cant even  imagine how u are feeling hun   what has happened to you is so unfair i cannot put it into words what  to say.    
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Velma

BJP i posted in Ni bumps and babes to you hun!! I just can't believe how cruel things can be!!  

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

BJP       I am so sorry, I really feel for you and DH     I am totally lost for the right words.


----------



## Sparty

Sharon, I'm sorry pet    Might be still worth testing again?

Bunny All the very best for EC tomorrow      

Cmac thats great news about your blood test    

Velma and Nana        for the scans - 

Some     for all xx


----------



## macker1

bjp i \am so sorry to read your story i cant imagine how you must feel, you and joshua are in my prayers.

i have just read your story and i had been feeling sorry for myself and now ive put my self firmly back in my place.

after all the severe adominal cramping i ended up in hospital but nothing was wrong they think my bowel was infalmmed.  day 5 scan today nurse said i have 4 medium sized follicle and two small ones and i have to rest up but if the two small ones dont grow i could be looking at another cancelled cycle!!!! has anyone ever expeienced this kind of stuff

big congrats cmac your BFP keepes me hopeful


----------



## Hopeful NI

BJP - I am soo soo sorry, I can only imagine what you are going through. You, DH and little Joshua are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bunny-kins

Oh BJP huni, I can't believe after everything you have been through that this has happened. Words can not express how very sorry I am that you have lost your lovely little boy  I'm glad that you had a chance to spend some time with Joshua, it must of been a very hard decision to make but a moment in time that you will treasure. I wish I could offer some words of comfort hun, something that will ease the pain but I know that only time and surrounding yourself with love from your familiy and friends can do that. If you feel its difficult to cope I can recommend talking to the lovely people at SANDS. My friend went through a simular situation and felt at times that normal life was difficult to cope with she said that the lovely people at SANDS really help. Have a look at their website and if you are feeling it difficult to cope when you are ready give them a call! In the mean time, we are all here if you need to talk you can always PM me hun and if you want a friendly ear I can always call you! You, DH and Joshua are in my thoughts and prayers.

http://www.uk-sands.org/

Lots of love

Bunny xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

bjp hun once again u am so sorry for u hun           and lots of          

macker am sorry to hear bout your trip to hospital try and hold tough with your follies      they will grow hun rest uo and have lots of fluid keep on drinking ill ui wanna pop anything to fill them up and up and up   heard some of girls on here on about a hot water bottle 2??
    
cmac wonderful news hunny about ur bloods  well done again    

bunny all the best for egg collection 2tomorrow   u get a good crop    

sparty hopeful nana misse velma a big hi 2 u 2 and anyone i missed!

afm had a nice afternoon and evening went to my aunts 50th birthday wasnt a big hing just pub grub and a family get 2gether!!!stuffed my face with sandwiched and the chicken gougons oh they were fab!!! must say tho in the middle of it all got an awful pain in my stomach felt kida hot and needed to go loo i wanted to run but couldnt!!!hopefully thats a good sign am   it is if so bring it on i want more    
my poor aunt tho she has been through the rollercoster herself! had a nat full term pg after being told basically nohope !!! had one go ivf (as cut off age was month after treatment) sadly didnt work   but i can talk to her bout it like and she understands the rest of my family have come to really understand too ican feel it off them and they all said they are hoping for it to work to 
it got me out of the house for a while anyhow!!!and i got a belly full of food so cant be bad!!   
well thats all for now toodle oo!!!
      and         toa ll


----------



## Velma

Bunny hope all goes well today hun. Hope your DH gets on grand.

Sharon how are you today hun?

Macker no experience of cancelled cycle, but i did the hot water bottle over my tummy during stimms - loads of girls recommended it. Also would it be worth asking what the other options would be, could your doses be uped to encourage growth? or could you remain on it longer? I hope it all works out and it doesn't come to that! Also sorry to hear about the bowel problems, it can be so sore as so many organs reside around there. Hope it improves.

How are the rest of the 2WWers?

Velma x


----------



## crazykate

Oh BJP sweetheart.  I remember you.  I'm so very sorry for your loss.  I'm in tears after reading your message      Sending you and your DH a huge hug, you are all in my thoughts and prayes


----------



## crazykate

Sorry girls another post - i didn't feel it appropriate to continue on the previous one.  I'm still reeling from BJP's post    

Bunny - lots of luck today hun hope you get lots and lots of lovely eggs    

CMac - congratulations Mrs.........I bet you'd love to ring that nurse now and tell her how very wrong she is   

Sharon - you poor love how are you feeling today?  Silly question I suppose I know only too well exactly how you must be feeling.  I just want you to know that I'm thinking of you   


Mum phoned this morning to see if i felt any different/pregnant!!!  Should i be yet    FET was last wednesday......


----------



## Velma

hey crazykate - i would say if you do and you feel pregnant fair play to you!! I certainly didn't and to be honest felt more like af was gonna come during my 2WW. Very few people i would say know! Some of which just have a feeling rather than reading signs too - so don't be anxious about it just try and stay     i think that is half the battle, and we will see your BFP post soon!

Velma x


----------



## sharon29

Hi All

BJP, I'm so so sorry, I have no idea what to say. Hope you and your husand are taking very good care of each other.


Bunny best of luck today, look forward to hearing how many lovely eggs they get!
CMac, congrats again,knew the nurse was a tool!
CrazyKate, don't think you should feel any different, CMac didnt!
Hi to everyone else,hope you're all holding up well.
Thanks so much everybody for the kind words.

Afm, feel much the same, bit crampy,test def bfn. Feels lousy. Just feel disappointed and what a waste,hopes, time, money all for nothing. Sorry for moaning, i just cant help it at the mo. Maybe will have few glasses of wine tonight see if that makes it a little better.
Take care everyone.


----------



## Velma

Sharon all those emotions are normal - it is a struggle to go through tx and the effort you have invested is huge! Give yourself the rewards and treats you were avoiding you need to be good to yourself, you are grieving for all the hopes and dreams that you have lost. i really hope your time is coming up very soon    

Velma x


----------



## sharon29

Thanks Velma


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey all
crazy kate how are u 2day hun hope u are well
velma how are u?
sharon sending lots of       i honestly dont knpw what to say. hun only im so sorry.   its so unfair  xxx


----------



## cMac

Morning Ladies

Sharon, I'm so sorry honey.  It is fair enough to feel how you are and its part of acceptance then moving on, you just need to do the really crap bit first.  Take the time that you need.

Velma - don't you even be thinking of moving onto another home, this is your home!  For anyone starting out, in the midddle of stims, in the 2ww or only just pregnant, we all want to hear the experiences of someone who had a successful tx.  And when that person is as honest, straightforward and caring as you, we need you to stick around!!!  Congratulations again on your second trimester   

CrazyKate, I didn't have any symptoms really to speak of, any I had disappeared way before test date, must have been from the trigger really.  Hang on in there!  When is your test date?  

Hi Mrs B24 sounds like you had a lovely lunch with your family, its great to hav esomeone who uderstands what you are going through, especially when they are an older person ans their advice always seems more wise    When is your test date?   

Bunny, hope it has gone well for you this morning, will be looking forward to hearing how many eggs they got from your factories called ovaries!!

Hi Hopeful and Macker, sorry you have had such pain, I think Velma's advice was good, hot water bottle and ask for alternatives.

AFM. I'm off to lunch with my lovely friend who offered the prayers at the Clonard Novena, I guess I'll treat her as a thank you     

Hello to everyone else, epecially Jooles -where are you??


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey cmac enjoy ur lunch hun xxx
my test date the 31st dont think i will hold out till then esp since dh asked the last day if i could test (i was relying on him to guard the pee sticks so i could be easily persuaded to test early )
im havin af cramps at the moment and the feelin i cant explain properly but hopefully get the drift .... my tummy makes all gurgly windy noises around a week before af due and continues on and off till then so am gettin them too am so hoping that its only my imagination runing wild!!!
ya i was thinking of her the last few days too ...........jooles where are u??


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies

I am so sorry I haven't been on but I was very poorly with ohss and I was feeling really low and didn't want to bring everyone down. I am feeling lots better now and hanks to those who pm'd me. 

Congrats to those who have had good news. 
 to those who didn't get the news they wanted. 

Good luck to anyone having ec et or any other treatment today. 

Pat
xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Patbaz lovely to have you back huni. So glad you are feeling a bit better.  

BJP thinking of you huni.  

Mrs_B stay away from the pee sticks huni.     

Sharon i'm so sorry huni. All those emotions are perfectly normal, take all the time you need. Thinking of you and sending you loads of     .

Bunny good luck for today, hope you get loads of lovely eggies.       Hope your dh got on ok too, poor love.

cMac how are you today huni. Enjoy your lunch with your friend.

Velma, cMac is right huni. This is your home so you can feel free to stay here.  

Crazykate it is way too early to feel any different. I think we all expect to feel pregnant overnight. Keeping everything crossed for you huni. 

Macker sorry to hear you had to go to hospital. Hope you start to feel better. As Velma says use the hot water bottle huni, it works wonders.       Come on wee follies, grow!!!!!

Hopeful how are you doing huni? Hope everything is going ok for you.

A big hi to everyone else, sparty, nana, jooles, and anyone else i've missed. 

Just back to work today after a long weekend - BORING!!!!! Would much rather be at home baking cakes. YUM YUM!!!!

Emma xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

Just a quick one from me as just got back from the clinic and feeling rather sore! 

*I GOT 12 LOVELY EGGIES!!! * 

It wasn't exactly pain free at EC infact I wasn't asleep! But it was interesting hearing them call out "got one" "here's another one!"  They were playing Blur so I think Parklife is always going to remind me of EC now!!!

DH did his deed...though I had to go for a wander whilst he did it. He said he just can't concentrate when he know's I'll be cheering him on like he's a horse in the grand national! 

Oh had a bit of a embarrassing thing.... After they showed me in the little room to get change DH tied those little ties on the gown at the back then the nurse came in and said I need to go to the loo to empty my bladder. Well DH didn't get a chance to fasten the bottom one so I waltzed out of the room down the corridor with my  hanging out!!! for everyone to see!  He said he realised when he watched me march down the corridor and said it was too late to say anything!...git!  ...   Oh well, they not only got to see my foo foo buy my backside too. I've lost all dignity now! 

Off for a snooze will be back later for personals!

Bunny xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey patbaz glad to hear your feeling better youve had a rought time with ohss sending lots of               to u hun xxxx
bunny great news on the 12 lovely eggies xxxxxxx   they get jiggy in the love lab 2night hun!
 made me laugh bout u  priceless! think my dh would have been the same lol  
rest up hun and we will talk 2u later xxx
misse the more i thinking bout it the more i wanna do it   if i could fast forward for another 10days!!!


----------



## cMac

Bunny, great news on the 12 eggies, yippee!!  I'm sure you looked a picture waltzing down the corridor with your rear end on show    Looking forward to hearing more good news tomorrow.

Patbaz, its great to hear you are feeling better, physically and emotionally, glad to have you back.

Booo to being back at work after a long weekend, MissE!!!  I think we should all become ladies of leisure, or at the very least some sort of fertility experts that allow us to chat all day and get paid for it.


----------



## Sparty

Bunny    fab news at getting 12 eggies,    they get jiggy in the love lab tonight. You should post the   story on the thread with the funny stories    

MrsB        try to hang on a bit longer

Sharon Your feelings sound pretty normal to me, each cycle of tx takes so much on a personal level its seems so unfair when it ends with a BFN. Take some time and be good to yourself and DH    

MissE hmmm some cakes sound lovely. Just skip work and have a tea party

Patbaz glad to see you posting again - hope your feeling a bit better?

Sparkleheart think you start stimms today? just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world

Kate I agree with Cmac and Velma I had no symptoms of pg just evidence of the trigger shot and af pains. In fact I would say that even yet they are mild, bit tired, sore (.)(.) off an on.

Velma    2nd trimester - congrats mrs

Macker - how are you feeling today?

Hopeful hope your doing ok?

Nana how are you?

Jools have you tested yet?

Girls I'm glad to see your happy with pg girls remaining here - It feels like home to me (think I have been on this thread off and on for about 1 year during all 3txs) but at the same time I realise how hard it is for people when they get the dreaded BFN    I agree with Velma its hard to know where to go - the bumps thread seems a bit of a leap and given the terrible sad news from Weep, Lx and BJP      I realise the journey does not end with a BFP. Besides I wanna be here to see you guys get your BFP

lots of      and        to all


----------



## Velma

Thanks Cmac, MissE and Sparty for the lovely messages, I think if all goes to plan on fri at scan i will probably move on but still keep a wee eye in here and post every once in a while. i am aware that it's important people in here feel they are going through everything together and there are many up's and downs it's important that my journey doesn't impact anyone elses in here. I will be dying to see all the BFP's and anyone is free to PM me. I have found this thread the most homely and accommodating and i have been communicating with some of you since i began this process so i will be keeping all crossed for every single one of you! Remember we ALL deserve this so please think about and visualise your dream and i hope it comes to you all very soon!

I had my 1st midwife app today which went well, anyone want to ask what happens at it etc sure PM me.

Bunny - fab news honey 12 woohooo - am sure you are over the moon!   your DH done well. Oh god love you when you realised you were hanging out    Rest up you will need it over the next couple of days as you will probably be sore after but all so worth it!

Velma x


----------



## Bunny-kins

That's the embarrassing thing Velma...I didnt realise. DH told me when i got back from the loo so I did two journeys up and down the corridor with my bum flashing everywhere!!!   

Haha Sparty I should post it on the Drug induced stories...except this was pre-drug taking!!   

Hey Velma and Sparty and all PG girlies your very welcome to post on here.  I love hearing how you are getting on and it's nice to have the support and makes you realise that miracles do happen!  

Mrs B..hang in there huni your doing great!!!

Hi MissE Cmac tank you for the well wishes

BJP... Thinking of you hun   

Big hellos to everyone else.    

Still feeling groggy and boy-o-boy sore as hell.  Feel like I've been kicked by a stampeed of buffalo!! One of my ovaries was tucked at the back of my womb so was difficult to get to!  I sure as hell felt it too!! Still... DH is looking after me and has been a sweetheart!!   

Will speak laters!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## macker1

hi girls

thanks for all the advice on getting my follicles growing i havent taken the hot water bottle off me
im in for my scan in morn so will let yous know...how does the hot water bottle work

has anyone asked for there meds to be upped in the middle of stimming...do clinics do that as my clinic wouldnt on my first cancelled cycle

congrats bunnykins on your 12 eggs thats just brilliant,  ms b hold on your nearly there, velma and sparty ...love hearing success stories as it keeps a smile on my face


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Bunny woohooo on your 12 eggies. Really hoping they get jiggy tonight huni. Well done to your poor dh too. I'm sure he is relieved the deed is done.
OMG laughed my socks off when i read the story of your wee behind hanging out.   Really hope you got over the embarrassment. You will be sore huni for a bit. Rest up plenty. Oh and what is with the no drugs during ec. I think they put water into my venflon too huni. They should at leats give you some druggies during this process. 

Macker really hoping all goes well for your scan tomorrow huni. Hope those follies have grown bigger.     

Velma hun just dont be a stranger if you move on. 

Sparty you are welcome to stay here too huni. We would only miss all you lovely ladies and you pg ladies are our inspiration.

cMac love the idea of getting paid to chat all day. I'm with you on that idea. 

Emma xx


----------



## jooles

hi ladies   

sorry havent been able to get on when we were away as the hotels had no internet connection and we camped few nights as well - back home today for day or two then off to donegal for few days!!!!

unfortunatley bad news on our side as period arrived with a crash, bang and whallop last friday - didnt even make it ot test date which is tomorrow   devastated beyond belief!!!!!! was sort of glad it happened when we were away as we had plenty to do to keep us occupied. i think if i had been home i would have just crawled into bed and hid under the covers!!!! we went out that night to a lovely wee bar in kerry and had a good chat and few glasses of wine. going to have a break for few months and decide what our options are   dh was gutted and that just made it so much worse!! now having to tell the people we had told about tx wont be easy either as they were so excited for us  

sorry for not to many personals tonight - not long home and going to have something to eat but wanted to nip on and send   and    prayers to everyone on treatment or 2ww and see how everyone was doing!!!

mrs b just read your wee pm   awwwwwwhhhh im so sorry i couldnt get on internet when we were away i would have loved to have met up!!!  have a mad fishing story to tell but will nip on tomoro   

bjp - im so so sorry to read your news and am thinking of you and dh - take care and you know we are all here for you   

sorry again for no personals - so much to read back on but thinking of you all  also want to thank each and every one of you for your support and friendship over last few weeks - its been fab having all my cyber buddies behind me   

take care

speak soon 

jules xxxxx


----------



## MissE

Jules i am so sorry to read your news huni.    Take as much time as you need to get your head round this. We are here when you need us.

Emma xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Jooles... Really sorry to hear yor news huni, i hope you are keeping well.   

Miss E... oh i did have drugs hun, i had fUll sedation but it didn't seem to have much effect as I felt alot of pain   It was bearable though it's just after the procedure that you really go "owwwwww"  I'm just one of those people that sedation doesn't knock out completely!   Feeling much better now though!   

Macker... Really   that tomorrow brings a growth spurt.  Sending you lots of        your way!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Velma

Jooles i am so sorry this tx didn't work, i am glad that as you say you  were away and able to still make the most of your hols and have a wee  drink. It will take a while til it all sinks in and i guess it may be  harder when your holidays are up. Take time to get over it and spend  plenty of time on yourselves, i    your miracle tracks you down soon.    
  
  Just  thought i would mention anyone doing acu - i thought it was gonna  finish at 12 weeks, so went tonight but apparently they say once a  month after that. I will try and stick to it if i can although i may  stretch it out a bit longer was hoping that would be the end of the  payments   
    
    Bunny i found EC painful too and was crying to be honest made a bit of  a fool of myself, i couldn't even speak or breath properly through the  tears - i was motified after. Rest up loads and drink plenty of water i  was very swollen after and felt very sore even to pee and walk.
  
  Velma x


----------



## Hopeful NI

Jooles - I am soo sorry tx didn't work this time, IF really is such a cruel journey.   

Bunny - 12 eggs is fantastic - God I laughed my head off at your story     showing your    to everyone.

Pat - So glad you are feeling a bit better   

Macker - Hope the scan goes well tomorrow   

AFM - Still sniffing away, only side effect I have is tiredness (or maybe I am just lazy lol)

Hi to everyone


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening all!
jooles i am so sorry hun about your news         it definately cant be easy this is such a hard journey! glad u enjoyed kerry i was thinking bout ya alright ! it would have been nice 2meet up lol! cant wait to hear ur fishing story ! sending u lots of       again 

macker all the best for scan tomorrow hun   that there are lots of juicy follies hopefully the hot waterbottle did the job    

bunny hope ur feeling better after ec remember to drink plenty as much as you can !!!!   for lots of lovely embies tomorrow!!!   
misse hopeful sparty vema and misse and everyone else a big hello!!! 

afm getting all the af gassy gurgly stomach pains feel like my tummy is on a spin cycle!im starting to freak out now and dh said it was makin noises last night coz he couldnt sleep and heard me.
im seriosly freaking out bigtime am going to crack!!! my ma then is asking me to bake a cake and cook food for my sis 21st i want to but if everything is bad i dunno how im gonna hold it together and i dont wanna rain on her parade it her 21st and i dont wanna be moping! so will have to test like three days before to "come round" if its bad uh i dunno im all over the place sorry for being such a head wreck please tell me to shut up!!!!


----------



## crazykate

Mrs B is that what it was..........i thought it was thunder     I'm getting those gassy gurgly pains too but feel like im ovulating today     Very blue/short tempered too yesterday and today and hungry to the point of tummy rumbles   

Jooles -     

Bunny - 12 Eggs is good.  I wasn't fully sedated either in fact they let me and dh watch the screen and see them collecting the eggs

Macker - good luck with your scan hope there are lots of follies for you


----------



## wee emma

hello lovely people   

hope you are all well? so sorry to hear of all the bad news on here, its such a hard, painful journey sometimes.
     

well i've been given 4 months of clomid, dunno what it'll do to me or whether it's a benefit at all but what the hell eh    no harm in giving it a go.


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey crazy kate hope ur gassy gurgly feelings go away soon hun its torture aint it was just reading the se of the pessasries and it said that 2 oout the threee known se are diaroheraa and flatulence so hopefully that those sensations are a side of effect of pessaries and of  course pg(that goes without saying  )sending lots of  your wy hun!!! and   xxx
wee emma how are u hun. thats good news that u are doin something again its worth a try allk the best hun  that it works for u xxx 
how are u this morning bunny  xxx


----------



## cMac

Morning Ladies!!!

Jooles I am so sorry that it didn't work, I'm glad though that you and DH were together so much doing really nice things.  I hope that your future journey is short

Macker good luck for scan today, hope those follies have brought their mates and have had a big growth spurt!

Bunny any news from the lab?

Mrs B24, I guess I'm glad I'm not down wind of you.....  

Hello Wee Emma, I hope the clomid does its job.  Don't worry about the side effects, I always think about me in the gym (I'm no gym bunny!), I think to myself 'If they can do it I can do it and it isn't going to kill me'  Its an answer for a lot of ladies.  Wil  you get tracking scans done at the same time?

Afm, I went back to RFC thsi morning to get my sneaky second HCG test that I told them that the clinic ordered when really it was me!  Well it was that b*tch nurse again, who is actually really nice but could choose her words a bit better, a bit like a slent assassin.  She thought the clinic asked for a second test cos they weren't happy with the first, as in she was right, grrrrrrr.  Now I was sickly nice and sweet but oh I could have pushed her face in!


----------



## Velma

ha ha Cmac - typical eh! Now BREATH!!    will you get the results this afternoon then?

Wee Emma - i am glad you are trying something - keep the faith as cmac says it works for people so believe its gonna work for you too! Will be    you get the results from it!

Macker hope all goes ahead hun and that there was great improvements for you!! Make sure you ask all senario's to make sure you have the best chance of progressing!   

Bunny - what time do you ring in??

Hey to all the rest of you, hope it's all going good! MrsB hope you are feeling a bit better - think i would advise you to wait til after your sis's b-day preparing for that and being there should help occupy you! 

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

Jools sorry mrs    hope being on holiday made the news a bit easier to take

Bunny good luck for news on the embies today

WeeEmma hope the clomid brings news of a BFP for you pet

Macker good luck with the scan - hope the follies loved the extra heat from the hot water bottle

Hi to all xx


----------



## macker1

hi girls
thanks for all the support and advce....well the hot water bottle has done it again!!!!!.....6 follicles and two more growing nicely... looking at egg collection next tuesday/wednesday. my friend was also in the hospital today for her 3month scan so we have had good news in our gang today

we are so excited we were xpecting bad news

hope everyone is okay today
x


----------



## Velma

Macker - that is fab news honey!! So glad the hot water bottle done the trick - I'm sure you are over the moon - won't be long now til EC   

Velma x


----------



## cMac

Great news Macker!!!  Delighted to hear that, your hot water botle will become your new best friend


----------



## Mrs_B24

great news macker bout your follies bet it is somewhat of a relief for you hun 
cmac sparty and velma hope u guys are well today


----------



## cMac

Velma, forgot to ask you where you go for accupuncture?  I see Sharon Campbell although I saw Cathy Gui last week as Sharon was on holidays, heck I was even with a girl in Glasgow the week before, looks like I'm a bit of an accu tart!    Sharon is lovely, I've lost count of the number of times I've cried in her room.  She said I should come every week for as long as I felt I needed to, whether that was until after my previous mc date, the first scan or 12 weeks.  How do you decide?

Glad everything went well at your midwife app yesterday


----------



## Velma

Hey cmac,

I go to Cathy in Finaghy/upper lisburn road. I find her very good. I have went since Jan which is a long time and a right bit of money. I really do think it has helped me get to where i am now as my health was so bad before i think had i went through IVF it wouldn't have worked as my body wouldn't have been fit for it. It is alot of money to keep going though but i suppose £40 once a month now wouldn't be too bad so might just keep it up and see how it all goes. I had tried to get app with Sharon in Dec but she was off then in Jan but she was still off so i thought if i don't try someone else i will never get app.

Cathy recommended to me once a week until 12 weeks and then once a month. I suppose you could always ask what would be a compramise to suit your budget if you didn't want to do all that? I think for the relaxing alone once a month would probably help me. It has helped to have someone check in with you every week and answer any worries you have regards the pregnancy, i have found she is more involved than doctors and takes a genuine interest in how you are doing.

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope all is well.

macker great news huni on the follies. So glad the hot water bottle did the trick.  

Bunny hope there is good news from the lab.    

Wee emma great news on getting clomid. Try it huni cos you never know. Hoping it brings you your much yearned for bfp.      

cMac will you get the results later today?      

A big hi to velma, sparty, Mrs_B, crazykate and anyone else looking in.

Emma xx


----------



## cMac

Thanks Velma, I think once a week until 12 is probably a good idea.  It really is amazing stuff and it has helped me in other areas as well.  I don't get much relaxing done as I natter to Sharon the whole way through but it is great to have someone who knows how the IVF and pregnancy stuff works.

MissE yes back after 4 for the results.  I was at RFC for 7.30 after aboyt 2 hours sleep, so as soon as they were finished I drove straight home, half an hour away and crawled back into bed for a 2 hour catch up, then half hour back to Belfast to go to work.  Nuts, but I am soo tired.  Didn't sleep very well last night DH was getting up at 4.30 to catch a flight for work (which he missed!!  I thought I had him so well trained!) so I was worried about him over sleeping.  Then I woke up around 4 with a dead arm, tried to change position, the dead arm swung like an elephant's trunk, swiping everything that was on my bedside cabinet!!  Scared the bejesus out of both of us!  Then I was laughing to myself this morning thinking of the Michal McIntyre sketchwith the 2 dead arms!      So yes I'll be back up to pick results then, better be good news as I won't be able to speak to DH until tomorrow    Think positive     

Mrs B24, I think testing after your sisters party is a better idea, ignorance is bliss until then.. If its great news then there will be nothing better but if isn't it could take longer than a few days to pull yourself together enough to face your entire family and friends, especially if they know you have has tx. I'll shush now   

Bunny waiting to hear about your embies!!


----------



## cMac

Could somebody give me an injection or something that could make me do some work? Puurrlease?


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

Hi Mrs B, I'd wait to test til OTD, there's a reason why they give us these dates hun go and help out with all the birthday prep it will take your mind of it and enjoy yourself at the party!!!  I've been having terrible windy pops today too, so I'm blaming it on the pesseries!! 

Hi Hopeful! I was extremely tired DR'ing and had to have little naps! Good excuse to catch 40 winks! 

Hi Macker, Hey that's great news about your follies hun!! Keep that hot water bottle on yer tummy the other may catch up!! 

Hi Kate, It would of been nice if DH was in the room with me during EC but I think my wincing and saying the odd "owww" would make him a bit edgy. He refused to help with injections because he said he didn't want to inflict pain on me...Awww!  He's looking forward to ET though! 

Hi Wee Emma,  that Clomid works well for you  They say taking it before you go to bed helps you sleep off most of the side effects. Good luck huni! 

Hi CMac, Trust you to get the same nurse! Sounds like she needs a personality transplant!  Good luck with the results hun! 

Hi Velma, I bet you can't wait for your scan tomorrow! Not long to wait now honey! 

Hi Jooles, I hope you are feeling OK huni, thinking of you huni 

Hi Sparty, Hope you are OK sweetie. How's the job hunting going?

Hi MissE How are you today?

How is everyone else Hope you are all OK today!

AFM... Well after a anxious morning waiting for the phone to ring and wearing out my bedroom carpet from all the pacing i've been doing, I actually got the call!!!

*10 out of 12 eggs have fertilised!!! *    

So pleased! Was begining to think of the worse I was waiting that long!! They are looking good at the moment and the clinic said they will phone me on Saturday morning before 9am to tell me when ET will be. They've given a provisional time of 12.30 on Saturday but if they are doing well, they will let me know then if they want to go to Blast in which case transfer will be Monday!  Called DH after they phoned me and was chuffed as punch, he said he has hardly done any work cos he was waiting for me to phone as he was worried...bless!

Oh well more waiting to be had!!! Need to occupy my brain then!!! 

Speak laters

Bunny xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey all 
bunny fantastic news on your 10 lovely embies!   
 theycontinue to grow big and strong hun  
cmac hope the rest of ur day at work flies by so hun dont worry bout four o clock u be fine xxxxx
you need to get an evening rest when u get home hun!!! put your feet up and watch telly and bed early!!!!  
hey 2 velma macker and misse !!!  
so do you think maybe testing after the birthday see her little party is either the sat or sun it depends on my ma working i think its sun even tho her bday the sat(sorry seem to even confusing myself there       ) anyhow otd is the sat so should i even wait 2days after otd to test as u said i can enjoy the party then in my ignorance thats even if i get that far         i do and beyond for another 8 months!!!


----------



## DC8

Hi Ladies

Its so busy here I feel totally lost so need to read up on whats been happening. Hope everyone is well. Did get to see Jooles' bad news. So very sorry Jooles!

I am now at 9+3 and got my forst midwife appoint for 11wks at Royal in yest.

Velma - have you an appoint yet? I thought 11wks was early as usually 12 

They sent info on this Triple test for Downs. I never heard of this (triple blood test done between 15-17wks) and I thought that Neucal Trans Scan with bloods was the test to do at around 12wks There was no mention of this!

Anyonw know what Royal procedure is on this and which is better?? I am 38 so would like the best one done.

I also go to acu and I love the people I go to (Chinese hubby and wife) but I am starting to feel pressure from them to spend too much money! They insist I go 3 times weekly and more if i'd give in and you are meant to get it for discounted price after 10 sessions. I am now at 14 sessions with no mention of the discount! I feel shy to ask. Not sure how much more I can afford but I really think it helped my tx.

Hope everyone else is well and Bunnykins - so many wee embie!!!!! Congrats - that is amazing! xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Mrs B... I'd do what feels right but I definately wouldn't test early hun. Not long to go now   

Hi DC8! It's lovely to hear from you.  First Midwife appointment can be any time from 10 weeks to 16 weeks, frankly it's when they can fit you in! It mostly consists of a lot of form filling and they will give you a pregnancy pack which you need to bring with you to every appointment. There are different testing for Downs and some NHS hospitals don't do the NT scan. The Nuchal Translucency scan (NT) is like a screening test and will only estimate the chances of down syndrome so is not a definate diagnosis. if your hospital does do this it's usually done between 10wks - 13wk+6 days theres other tests which are more widely used such as amniocentesis or CVS testing which gives an accurate diagnosis.  I would talk this through with your midwife when you see her, she will be able to talk through the pros and cons for each test.  Good luck huni   

AFM... Don't know what to do with myself!! So I think you'll see me around lots!    

Speaks laters!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## sharon29

Evening all,
Bunny, congrats on all your lovely embies, thats brilliant   ! Am  for you that they make it to blast, i'm sure they will, very happy for you.
Cmac don't bother worrying about getting work done, just look after yourself and little bean, that'll be your work for now !
Macker, great news on your scan, sounds great!
Mrs B, I think the girls are right, hold out till after the party, enjoy it and the time will fly!
Jooles, I'm so sorry, know how you feel  .  Hopefully it'll be us soon.
Thanks again everyone for all the support, its lovely to come on here and talk to people who know what its like (lets face it most other people haven't got a clue!)
Bunny, also thanks for the link to those funny stories, became a junior member yesterday so could access the page and had a really good laugh, so funny!
Afm, just lazing on the couch, sipping wine, dh off for two days so at home with me. Looking forward to a take away and a movie for the evening. My boss rang from work (have been off for a while now as on tue i rang my gp and asked if i could extend the cert to end of week and no prob, shes the best). Anyway boss was really lovely which is a weight off my mind as my gp put uti on my cert and i was freaking out thinking they would think i'm taking the widdles being off for two and half weeks just for that.......but my boss had guessed what was up and was really lovely to me  

Thanks again everyone, look after yourselves


----------



## sharon29

hahahahaha, just proof reading the post and see that they have put widdles where i put p i s s !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! very funny lol!


----------



## cMac

Hi DC8, good to hear from you and to that you are keeping well    I'm no help with the appointments but Bunny aren't you great, all knowledgeable and all!!!  That's a lot of accu!!  Its not nice too feel under pressure to have more and its kinda out of order not to discount the price when thats the deal    me no likey!!!

Bunny great news on the embies    Bless your DH, aww!  Fingers crossed about taking them to blast, you certainly have enough to have that as a strong option.  Good luck on the finding something to do, lol!!!

Sharon, I am pleased you are getting some quality time with DH and the night you have planned sounds lovely.  Aren't those stories hilarious??!!  Its great that your boss is understanding, its a pressure that you don't need.

Afm, my hcg has doubled and I am relieved and delighted, I had big tears!!!  Text DH and he is chuffed to bits, I don't think he really believed it before     As I said earlier, DH is away until tomorrow so I just treated myself to a big fish supper, was lovely but now I don't think I can move!  Oh I just won't then   

Hello to all!


----------



## cMac

Did anyone see the programme on last night My Weird and Wonderful Family?  I think its great that the couple have been able to have the family they desired but OMG I thought that Daddy's attitude to IVF and the whole process was soo flippant!


----------



## Bunny-kins

hi Sharon,

Glad you managed to see that thread at long last! Funny isn't it?!   

That's nice of your boss to call you.  Sometimes we are affraid to tell our bosses anything when it comes to treatment but at the end of the day they are human and want the best for us! I bet you feel relieved now. So sit back and enjoy the time off.

i must admit, a nice glass of wine and a takeway sounds lovely! mmmmm wine   forgot what that tastes like!   Enjoy your evening Sharon!!   

CMac... I must confess, i read about it in my Midwifery books the other day! (I've been reading them ready for September!) they do come in useful!!!   Well done on your levels doubling!!     you've got a strong little one in there!   Enjoy your fish supper...mmmm now i'm wanting Fish 'n' Chips with mushy peas!    Sorry I didn't see the programme...sounds like the sort of thing I get angry about.  I think the ignorance attitude of some people when it comes to IVF doesn't fail to amaze me.  I blame the negative attitude of the media myself!   oops in danger of getting on my soap box!!   

Speak laters!!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies, hope you are all ok.

Bunny fab news on those lovely wee embies.        I'm       they grow big and strong for you huni.

DC8 hello huni. Lovely to hear all is well. Cant believe how the time has flown by huni.  

cMac fab news on the blood results, i'm sure you and DH are delighted. Take it easy huni and dont be working too hard or at all if you can help it   .

Sharon hope you are ok. Glad you are having some quality time with your dh and relaxing.  

Mrs_B it might be better to wait until after your sisters party and then you can enjoy it. All the preparation will make the time fly by.       

All this talk of take away food is making me hungry. Think i might go for chippy myself.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Thanks Bunny - yeah looking forward to it - taking a half day and gonna go out for lunch before treat oursleves   10 is fab honey - well done glad all is going brilliant, will look forward to hearing when your ET will be now!!

MrsB hadn't realised your that your test date was Sat - that does make it harder honey! It's a long wait at the best of times, if i were you i would still be tempted to hold on til after the party only to take the pressure off me, but this is your decision and i'm feeling positive for you!! So i hope you are able to make a decision that is best for you!    

DC8 lovely to see you on here, I think some people see the midwife early enough. I thought mine was quite late, it was through my gp surgury and it was yesterday. The midwife was great and consisted of taking medical history, weight, bloods and giving me info and loads of leaflets. One of which talks about the tripple test, from reading that it says it is to identify your risks of down's and neural tube defect. They seem to indicate that you tell them whether you want this at 1st app, then it is done between 15-20 weeks. If high risk then you have the choice of getting an amniocentisis done.
It's great you are enjoying the acu but you shouldn't feel under pressure to go that often, i was only told to go twice a week during stimms i think after ET it was once a week since, i would just say that you have other commitments but you still want to keep it up but would have to reduce it down to once a week or so. Try and get something that suits you. Remember their advice is a guide but it doesn't help if you feel totally under pressure!   

Fab news Cmac - i was expecting the results to be good hun!  

All the talk of food getting me so hungry, i am really moody these days when i get home as i just want and need food - think DH thinks i am totally   

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

DC8 I don't think you should be put under pressure like that - I go to Cathy in Finaghy and she has recommended once per week until 12wks.. to be honest if she had said any more I would not have gone.

Bunny  on the getting 10 thats a fab result. Not much job hunting for me so far... just loving the free time and meeting my friends for a wee cuppa and a gossip.

Velma all the best for tomorrows scan - looking forward to hearing all the news

Nana how did your scan go today?

Cmac   yeah so glad the HCG doubled   My friend was telling me about the programme - guess its easy to have a flippant attitude if your not the one taking the drugs or having the scans etc.. must see if I can get it on demand.

Sharon hope you and DH enjoy the time together - I agree with Bunny my mouth was watering at the thought of a glass of wine 

Macker so pleased you got good news from the scan 

MissE how are you?

MrsB such a choice it will be tough hangin in there till OTD never mind waiting til the next day 

I'm having pizza for dinner.. my healthy eating has gone to pot at least its veggie pizza but would love some chips from the chippy and a slice of white bread and butter hmmmm


----------



## Hopeful NI

Bunny - CONGRATULATIONS on 10 embies !!!!!      Bless your DH.

DC8 - Last time I done acu with Sharon Campbell once a week up to 12 weeks and then once a month up until the birth, but never felt pressurised to do so. 

Macker - So glad your scan went well   

Velma - Good luck for your scan tomorrow   

CMac - Great news your Hcg doubled   

All this talk of food - I am sitting on the couch not fit to move, I had a really bad junk day. (Breakfast - Tea & Bun, up to M&S Sale, Coffee & Scone, Afternoon Tea and Biscuits then for my tea I got a gravy chip) If I keep that up I wont fit through the door at RFC come middle of August


----------



## cMac

Lotta talk of food on here today     

Just watched Valentines Day as I'm home alone, what a great movie!!  Bored now.....


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey all!
dc8 glad your keeping well hun ! 9 weeks already!   all the very best hun!!!!
bunny  how did ur day go? did u enjoy lounging around  
sharon hope u have a relaxing evening with dh   what film ye goin watching hope ur holding up well tbh i dunno how anyone of ye cope with going to work after goin through that i dont think i have the mental ability to do so so in my eyes your incredibly brave   
cmac well done on ur hcg doubling    didnt see that programme at all some men eh?  
velma all the best for scan tomorrow hun  yea am thiking of holding off for another day anyway i say that now but what will i be like next week pulling my hair out one day at a time i guess!!! 
sparty enjoy yourself and enjoy your food th way i look at it its really the only time u can enjoy stuffing your face and not feel guilty   
hopeful hope you managed to move off the sofa lol  serious talk of food here alright!!!how is dr going for ya!!!
a big hi 2 anyone i missed!!!  
afm seen as on the subject of food dh opened a bar of white cooking chocolate and altho i didnt eat a lot of it its sweetnes has got to me!!!! 
nothing on telly 2night soooo bored !!!


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls

Velma... Good luck for today! So looking forward to hearing how it all went!   

Sharon...i hope you enjoyed your fish supper and wine! It's making hungry even thinking about it!   

Mrs B... I'm so glad that my treatment was when I finished college.  I don't think I could of coped with that and exams all at the same time!   If I have to do it again (pray i don't  ) i know it will be during university and working as a student midwife, so that would be hard I think, still you have to do don't you! How are you today hun, I hope the time it going quickly for you, you are doing great!!!   Only you will know when it is right to test hun, i'd wait till after the party...its only one day!   

Hopeful... I can't stop eating!!   I've had already today a bowl of cereal, egg on toast and just demolished two tuna and tomato sandwiches a packet of ryvita minis and 2 satumas! (all before 11.30!)   infact talking about food is making me hungry again!!!   I think it is bordem!!! 

Sparty... Don't blame you hun, I'm quite getting used to being a lady of leisure too!!! Although i'm feeling a tad bored at the moment!   

Big hellos to everyone else!

AFM... I don't know what to do with myself.  Nothing seems to occupy me for long all I keep thinking about is my 10 little embies in a lab in Oxford and thinking about whether they are dividing nicely.  Infact it's a bit wierd when you think about it, my future babies are in a lab!!! Isn't science amazing!!!   only 20 hours till i know how they are doing! Grow embies...grow!!!       

Have a good day girls!

Bunny xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies
I hope that everyone is well. I spent most of today baking cakes as we are going to visit people later today and I always like to bring something with me. I have made 2 bananna & coconut breads and a chocolate fudge cake. I can feel the calories piling on yum . As of today I have lost 16 of the 24lbs I pit on thanks to ohss. I can now button my trousers yay . 

Bunny - I hope that your little embies are going well. Keep us updated. 

Oh I also got a date for my fet consultation 3rd of august. So hopefully I will be starting tx again soon. 

Pat
xxx


----------



## cMac

Patbaz thats great that your review appointment is so soon!!  Fingers crossed for starting soon after.  24 lbs?  OMG!!! You must have been in agony, poor you, delighted you are on the mend now   

Going stir crazy Bunny?    I often find eating is a good solution to that.  I have had the most unhealthy 24 hours I need to turn my diet round quick smart!

Velma, hope the scan went well today.

Hellos to all! x


----------



## patbaz

Cmac I felt so uncomfortable. I was huge. I had to go in through doorways sideways. But I am getting back to normal thank God .  I am still a bit sore but nothing compared to what it was like. 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey all!! 
bunny how are u now hun i was the same eating for the sake of it i think it a great quick fix for boredom!!indulging a bit!!! i was the same hun u be wondering bout the little uns in the lab imagining them dividing!im sure there fine you have a big  brood of them over there   
patbaz wow that was a lot of weight to put on and to lose it must have been so uncomfortable ohhh your little treats sound amazing ill have to move up near you so we can be mates and ill invite you to my house so you can bring me gooooodddddieesss!!!!!!    thats great about your consultation it helps a bit once you have a date gives you something to countdown to!!! sendin lots of    
cmac how are u 2day hun 
a big hello 2 everyone else hope your well!!!  
afm well am nearly half way there   am gone totall loopy tho still have those gasy gurgly washing macine gurgles in my stomach!am dreading its its af appracing coz i always get them coming up to it!!    i esp hate having them oz it puts me on a bit of a downer! esp when i havnt been 2bad moods wise       its not af 
had a nice day anyway did a bit of looking around the shops ds found a tener so made them share hes great for finding money tho like xray money vision!   they were well chuffed!   dunno what to do now for the evening chillax i suppose ?


----------



## patbaz

Mrs b look after yourself. Stay positive and enjoy being PUPO.


----------



## Velma

OMG Patbaz that was a mad amount of weight i'm sure that was very hard to deal with and to dress around. I put on half a stone and thought that bad enough as i couldn't close my jeans properly! So i feel so sorry for you and along with the pain you were in so glad things are improving for you now things seem to be going in the right direction with the weight loss and consultation on 3rd Aug - fab news   

Bunny - i'm sure there will be fab news tomorrow huni!! It's natural to be thinking of them - won't be long til your are carrying some of them about   and then wheeling them about    

Mrs_B i hope the 2WW doesn't get you down too much stay   and stay busy you have done great getting to this stage!

AFM - Thanks for all the well wishes Scan went great! Bubs done a jump for us, saw heart beat, arms, legs and head. Measuring 12w2d which is what calculator on here gave me, altho RFC put me as a day earlier, Due date now 3rd Feb.

Gonna reduce my posting here, will keep and eye on things, especially over next wee while as i know there are BFP's coming up.    Just wanted to say Thanks to All on here you have kept me sane, informed me, and been the only people i felt i could talk to at times, it has gotten me through all the bad times and helped me enjoy the good with friends! Some on here have been my contacts from the very start. And i would like to wish every single one of you the happiness and miracle you all crave and deserve!! I hope life begins to feel more hopeful and accommodating for the next stage of your journey. And my respect and deepest prayers go out to all those dealing with the disappointments it takes such strength to cope and to progress and your wee treasure will be waiting at the end!     Thank you for all your support - i expect to see you all on some of the other boards soon!   

Velma x


----------



## cMac

Awww Velma, delighted to hear your scan went scan, your wee baba waving away.  I'm sad to think we won't see on here as much but I'm glad to know you will be keeping an eye on things.  Thank you for all your honesty and support and I wish you every happiness through the rest of your pregnancy and beyond.  

Mrs B, you are doing great, hang on in there   

Crazykate, hope you are doing ok too   

Hi to Macker, Hopeful, WeeP, Sparty, Nana, Jooles, Sharon, Sparkleheart, Littleacorn and anyone else that needs a hiya!

I've got a booking in appointment at my GP next Thursday and a 7 week scan on 10th August.  Feels like Iam living someone else's life at the minute


----------



## Sparkleheart

goodness there has been so much chat on here!  must get on more often! im sure i will be as leave my job on tuesday so will be a lady of leisure for a couple of months, oh how i cant wait!

cmac bit late i know but biggest congrats to u!  that is so wonderful.  i am praying i am another short protocol success story.  

bunny, i dont have PCOS that i know of.  my amh was on the high side but not mad high so they are being cautious about OHSS, as they think my amh level may make me more prone to developing it.  apparently the metformin helps in some way although i have no idea how!  i had to take 500mg for the first week and now am taking 1000mg until day bfore EC.  it makes me feel a bit sicky but id much rather feel like that and help myself not get OHSS!  congrats on all those lovely lil embies! 

sharon and jooles so sorry to hear your news, hope u are both holding up ok   

patbaz glad u are feeling better.  thats mad that OHSS made u put on all that weight! was it just fluid??  youve done so well losing so much already and def deserve some of those yummy treats you made!  thats great your review is so soon.  

macker are u feeling better after the bad pains?  how are u finding the stimms now?  

mrsb youre doing great, nearly half way there yay!  i got a bit confused with the whole testing thing.  is it your otd and sisters bday next saturday?  if thats the case i think i would prob leave it till the sunday.  i really hate testing so will def not be testing early! honestly i think i will faint when i ever see a positive result!

velma so glad your scan went well.  dont be too much of a stranger, you would be missed around here!

sparty, how u keepin?  youre just right taking it easy!  i intend to do just that for the next while come tuesday!

afm, i started AF on tuesday and went for my scan on wednesday.  prof mcclure gave us the all clear to start stimms which i thought would be then and there but they said not to start til today but EC will still be the same date.  so thats 2 days less of injections which is good!  took the first one this morning which turned into a bit of a kerfuffle!  DH was goin to do the mixing but took all the solution into the syringe and it all automatically came out when he put it the menopur bottle so that one was a right off.  then the next bottle of solution he opened broke and he cut his thumb!  he used a bit of tissue over the next one and it broke too!  no glass went in this one but by this stage i was in a total mood and practically at the point of giving up!  managed it in the end tho had a wobble when it actually came to sticking the needle in!  have felt a bit sick all day and have a bit of a sore head.  did anyone else experience things like that?  bit worried that i feel like that and its only the first one!  

happy weekend to everyone and a big hello to anyone i may have forgotten!

xo

forgot to say that as i was taking my first injection this morning, my sister was getting her 12 week scan!  oh the irony!  pleeeeeeeaaase let that be me soon!!!!!


----------



## Sparkleheart

oh also when should i start with the hot water bottle?  and how longs should i be keeping it on my tum for?  

also how many brazil nuts should i be eating?

sorry for all the questions!!


----------



## cMac

Hi Sparkleheart!!

Slap that hot water on straight away, right up to EC!!  Not sure on the brazil nuts as I forgot to do that.  Sounds like a bit of drama this morning with the mixing.  I got snappers to break the solution bottles, little plastic cuffs to save your fingers, they just came with the drugs.  I think some of the bottles are a bit dodgy as a few of mine cracked or shattered too, I got myself soo focused whilst I was doing it that I forgot I had loads of them and could do another and ended up using it anyway.  I made sure I told DH so if I died suddenly he could tell the hospital that I have injected glass into my bloodstream!!  When I pushed that solution into the menopur vial the vacum in it always pulled all the solution into so I considered that mixed and sucked the whole lot back up into syringe.  Don't worry if you lose a few drops either, there is plenty there! I didn't always get all the air bubbles out either.....of course I'm no medical professional so take my advice with a pinch of salt!

Any headaches that I had I put down to stress rather than the drugs but they effect us all differently.  I hope you are a short protocal success story as well!!!

Forgot to say hello to missE earlier!


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies, hope you are all ok.

Patbaz i'm really pleased that you are on the mend. OHSS is terrible and it takes time for you to recover fully so make sure you take it easy. Enjoy some yummy cakes and treats, you deserve them.  

cMac i'm sure it all feels very surreal at the mo but it will start to feel more real after your scan. Hoping everythign goes well for you next week and at your scan.     

Sparkle what a nightmare that must have been this morning.  I hope it gets easier as you get more practice. Dont know about the side effects huni but hope you dont get too many problems. Get that hot water bottle on right away and eat usually about 5 brazil nuts a day and a glass of pineaplle juice (100% pressed).

Velma huni such great news about your scan. I'm very sad that we wont see you much on here, we will miss you huni. But we wish you all the best for the rest of your pregnancy and all the luck in the world.  

Mrs_B hang in there huni. You are doing so well.      

Bunny wont be long til you have some of your wee darlings back where they belong.  

Sparty and nana how are you lovely ladies?

A big hi to everyone else, sharon, macker, hopeful, littleacorn, jooles and anyone else i've missed. Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

PatBaz - Great to see your review appointment is soo quick. Ohh your cakes & bread sound yummy.

Sparkleheart - what a nightmare you had this morning- hopefully the rest of the injections go better. I was on the short protocol last treatment (which was successful and I have a beautiful 8 month old dd) but the metformin also made me feel so sick, I found ginger ale and giner biscuits helped.

Velma - Congratulations on your scan.

Bunny - Your wee embies will soon be back home where they belong   

Hi to cMac, MissE, sharon, macker, littleacorn and jooles and anyone else I missed


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening all just a quick note
sparkleheart one of  my glass vials for the pregnyl's cover crushed in  my hand and cut it !do u have to do that every day-is that ur stimming drug hun al the best it gets easier tho!!well in some ways     yea next sat her birthday and she celebrating sun (due to my ma working the sat) so may have to wait 2days!will have to take it one day at a time tho!!!!
velma glad your scan went well will miss you hun all the best and dont forget about us hun do pop in and say hi now and then and let us no how u are! all the best for the rest of your pregnancy   
bunny all the best for 2moro hun!xxxxxxxxx  
cmac all the best for your scan hun !!bet u cant wait xxx     
thanks patbaz enjoy ur evening hun !!!         
a big hello to misse and hopeful and to everyone else!!!       

afm feel like a baloon being inflated!!! dont come near be with a needle     
thats all for now toodles


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

Just a quick one from me as I have to go out shopping in a minute! 

Got the call from the embryologist all 10 are still going!! 2 of them are slowing down but we have 8 fantastic ones all are front runners (their words!) so we are going for Blast!!!   Transfer will be Monday!   we have some good 'uns to put back then!! Getting sooo excited now!   

Sorry for lack of personals will be back later on!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## MissE

Bunny fab news on your embies huni. Hoping they continue to grow big and strong for you.       . Only a few more days huni and they will be home.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

congrats bunny well done xxx


----------



## cMac

Great news on your little embies!  Hope you will be another blast success story!!  Its a nervous wait but def worth it   

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all having a great weekend.


----------



## Sparty

Bunny - what great news about the embies and going to blast   
Sparkleheart, glad to see you on board the crazy train    enjoy the free time from tuesday.
Kate sending you lots of        - think its wednesday you test?

MrsB over half way - hang in there     

MissE Hope you had a lovely wknd?

Hopeful how is the DR going?

Cmac thats great you have your scan date - roll on the 10th

Macker hope the folliles are all ready for ec this week 

Hi Sharon, Patbaz, nana, velma, WeeEmma, Littleacorn, Jools

We have had a really busy wknd - friends visiting from Derry, they are off to W5 today but we are giving that a miss. Went to the Ulster Museum and lagan valley swimming pool yesterday. The museum is really good and free! The kids loved the slides in the pool - I sat and had a cherry scone and a cup of fruit tea    Been eating so much - going to try eat a bit less this week.. everytime my tummy feels queasy or rumbles I eat


----------



## Sparkleheart

just a quickie but did anyone who used menopur have the runs with it??  sorry tmi i know!  its just that since starting on friday ive had them each day and its getting progressively worse.  always seems to start about 1.30ish but the first day only once, yesterday twice and today 4 freaking times already!!!  im a wee bit worried that it means something bad.  plus im worried about how im going to manage to get through a day of work.  i have a scan in the morning so i'll mention it then.  just    everythings ok.  

ps bunny thats amazing news about your embies, go bunny!!!

x


----------



## cMac

Hi Sparkleheart

I may have, not sure, when I'm being good I eat a pretty low carb diet which means things can be a little loose in that department, so I couldn't say whether it was the menopur or my diet.  I'm sure its nothing to worry about but def worth mentioning at your scan, did you increase your dosage of metaformin cos that could do it or eating a lot of fatty foods whilst on the metaformin?  Hopefully it will settledown for going vack to work. Isn't it great we can talk about this     

Sparty sounds like you have had a lovely weekend, don't worry about the food, trying eating standing up - it doesn't count then 
   

Bunny, massive good luck for ET tomorrow, I'm sure you will be glad to have your little embie/embies back on board where they belong   

Kate and Mrs B24, hope you 2 are hanging on in there   

Speak to y'all soon!


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi cmac hmm i guess it could be something to do with the metformin as ive upped my dose from 500 to 1000mg.  but is also maybe a combo of everything as upped the metformin over a week ago and didnt get the runs til after starting stims on friday.  i have been eating way more fatty food than usual tho cos nothing sounds good and that seems to be all i have an appetite for.  really gonna have to reign that in on the off chance it might help.  i feel loads of twinges/cramps in my belly already and only on day 3!  dreading to think what i'll be like in 5 days!  im drinking a ton of water tho so hopefully i wont overstimulate or anything.  have my first scan in the morning.  hope something is going on in there and these arent all phantom pains!  

sorry no personals, my head is like wool today!
x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Bunny good luck for et tomorrow. Hope your wee embies are staying strong for their mummy.      

Sparkle sorry to hear you are having some problems. I hope it settles down for you very soon huni. Good luck for your scan tomorrow.    

cMac how are you huni. Hope all is well.

Sparty sounds like you have had a lovely weekend. Just you eat what you need huni.  

Kate and Mrs_B hope you are doing ok. Sending you loads of        

Hopeful and Macker hope all is going well for you ladies.

Patbaz how are you feeling huni?

A big hi to sharon, jooles, velma, nana, littleacorn, wee emma and anyone else i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

hey all sorry just  quick note !
bunny all the best for et tomorrow     
sparkleheart hope ur tummy feels better soon hun   all the best for scan tomorrow  
cmac sparty misse sharon jooles patbaz nana velma and everyone else!!!  
sorry bout short note again
talk soon xxx


----------



## cMac

Why is it so quiet on here??  Is everyone snoozing today!!!  I've managed to avoid doing any work this morning for at least an hour and I haven't evern been on here yet, I'm becomg an ould dab hand at it!!

Are the embies back on board the mothership yet Bunny, soo excited for you!!

Sparkleheart, hope your wee problem has sorted itself out    , now I know its no laughing matter.....Hope the scan goes well today.

Mrs B24 and CrazyKate, sending you loads of positive vibes      Hope you are taking it easy and not frying your heads.  Mrs B hope your swelling is getting easier.

Hello to everyone else!  Come on lurkers, come out and play   

Afm, we told our parents yesterday which was everything I hoped it would be     

MissE, review appointment this week?  Hoping that brings you some good news.


----------



## Bunny-kins

Helloooooo!  *I'M PUPO!!!!* 

i hope you had a nice weekend! Can't stay long as DH is ordering me to rest!! 

I had ET today. All 10 embies were still going strong. 4 were top grade expanding Blasts and the others are at different Blast stages! Aww bless them!! Even the 2 that slowed picked up again. Soo proud of my embies...does that sound daft! 

We ended up having just one put back in after a big debate with the doctor and embryologist about it because I wanted two put back. They told me all the cons (no pros) and due to the quality of the Embryos the likelyhood of them both implanting and the risks involved blah de blah! To be honest, I felt a little bit bullied into choosing one but I did get the chance to talk it though with DH, I think i'd rather aim for one healthy baby then risk having poorly twins. I think the only time I will regret the decision is if there was a negative HPT!  I was told my embies are the best they can be so I have to trust in mother nature now! Nothing I can do now but to wait and see. I was going to call the two embies Bubble and Squeak...but it's just Bubble now. Squeak will be popped into the freezer for a future sibling to Bubble!  we have definately got 3 brilliant ones to freeze and just waiting to see how the others progress tomorrow! My OTD is now 4th August!

Will come back laters for a catch up!

Bunny xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hoep you are all well.

Bunny congrats on being PUPO.    fab news on your embies, they are doing so well.      that little one is a fighter adn snuggles in. i will be back later to do you some glitteries but have to wait til i go home as work has blocked access to site.  

cMac dont feel lonely huni, we are still here. only problem is at work i dont get so much time to come on and say hello. you make sure you keep relaxing huni, get away with doing as little as possible  .
I'm looking forward to my review on friday. Only downside is i thought i could start on my next af which would be the start of august. It came this morning which means i am now going to have to wait for next cycle which will probably be end of August. Just typical!!!!!!  

A big hi to everyone else looking in.

Emma xx


----------



## Velma

Well i didn't stay away too long   

Bunny Fab news Honey!! Congrats on being PUPO!! Enjoy it and hope the 2WW doesn't go too slow for you - hope you have something to occupy you!! I know we all have ideas of what we want or are expecting, i was told 2 would be going back until the day when they said because of the quality it was just one, i accepted that but was a bit disappointed as you are!! But it does happen with one, so keep fighting for it   

MissE brill to have your app on fri, i know as you say that you were expecting to go ahead with this cycle - could that not still happen?? I am thinking of DR on day 21, or would it be natural cycle - sorry i'm a bit ignorant!    Hope you find the outcome better that you are currently thinking tho!

MrsB and crazykate and any others sorry lost track a bit - good luck this week/weekend!! All is crossed!

Sparkle - hope you are feeling better soon!   

cmac so delighted you got the response you wanted - big celebrations! 

Hi to all the others!! Hope all is well with you all!

Velma x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all 
bunny congrats on being pupo!          sounds like u had a brill brood of embies     this one is a fighter and sticks hun!!! oh and welcome aboard the pupo train  
misse   it wont be long coming around again hun just think of it as your body getting ready !!!!   if that makes sense!!!
cmac hope ur feeling less boed hun  hope u are well  
velma hello hun u didnt stay away long is right   sending lots of  
crazykate how are u hun?sending lots of      and      your way hun!
afm have officially gone absolutely bonkers am anaylising every little twitch uh!!
a big hi 2 everyone else!
xxx


----------



## DC8

Hi all

Just a quickie

Well done Bunny. Lots and lots of positive vibes xxxxx

Velma - can I ask you a question? When you went for 1st antenatal appoint, did they give you the option of doing a nuchal trans scan or only the triple test I really want to do the scan as it has better results.

Also, did they give you dates for next appointment (scans etc) or do they camo later in post?

I am trying to organise flights (change tickets) to go see my DH abroad but its very difficult not knowing how many times I'll have to visit hospital.

It would be good if they give me the booking appoints for next visits at the 1st visit. I bet thats asking too much of RMH!!!

PS. Does anyone know where does private Nuchal trans scans with bloods in case RMH doesn't do it?

Thanks a mil

xx


----------



## NANA23

Hey girls

Apols i havent been on, my computer at home has been playing up and so i am at work and have scooted on quickly to tell you all my news.

We had our scan on Thursday and guess what.............we are having twins   
Girls we are just over the moon and feel so blessed to see the two hearts beating.

I just wanted to tell you all and to give everyone a boost cos i swear i never thought this day would come our way.
So you all hang in there - it is a hard tough ole road we are all travelling on but heres to hoping we all get there at some point eh!!!

NANA xx

Ps Bunny Congrats to you on being PUPO - you make sure to take it easy, relax as best you can and enjoy


----------



## DC8

OMG Nana

That is fantastic!!!! I am delighted for you!!! And you deserve thses lovely wee babies.

I am smiling for you - 2 babies is amazing. Take care of yourself now and eat well and relax.

Have you had any symptoms or lucky still? Wish you and DH the very very best x


----------



## cMac

TWINS!!!!  Congratulations Nana, that is fantastic news - one ready made family on its way    Did you have an inkling that it might be twins?

Big Up Bunny on being PUPO!!!  Enjoy it! I'm sure that the doctors know what they are doing with their recomendations for one embie, but I feel your frustration about not being able to discuss it with DH. Now sit back and relax and enjoy DH fussing over you.

DC8, can't help with your scans really although I know Dr Fogarty in Crawfordsburn does the nuchual (sp, can't be bothered, too tired!)scan but I don't know if he does bloods as well.

Mrs B24, I know this isn't what you want to hear, but it feels like you have been pupo for ages!!   

I want to sneak of home for a snooze but DH is working from home today and I don't want him to think I'm a slacker and that I do it every day (although I have been known to do it occasionally!)


----------



## Lil75

Hi folks,

Was wondering if I can join you? I had my consent appointment with GCRM last FRiday and start my Prostap injection for DR next Monday, the 2nd. Yippee. I didn't know it was possible to feel so excited and nervous at the same time.

Bunny, congrats on being PUPO. It sounds like you have a top quality embie! 
Nana, thats great news. Twins! wow.

I promise I will catch up with all your stories sooon.....


----------



## patbaz

Nana - congratulations on twins. I am so delighted for you darlin. Now you really need to look after yourself you are officially eating for 3 OMG. How exciting for you. I wish you all the best.  

Bunny - congrats on being PUPO and getting some frosties. Enjoy and I hope that the 2 ww doesn't drive you nuts.  . 

Cmac - I am so glad that telling your parents was just as special as you thought it would be. 

Hello to velma sparkle misse crazyheart mrsb sparty and anyone else I missed.    

Lil75 - welcome to the thread. The ladies here are amazing. Fonts of knowledge and towers of support. They are wonderful. 

Afm - dh whisked me off to Donegal for the weekend that's why I haven't posted. We had a lovely time and ate and drank and just relaxed. Dh is a darling. Just over a week til my fet appointment and I have just finished af so Emma I will probably be starting around the same time as you  . I am taking that as a good sign cause you are so positive. How is everyone this afternoon?

Pat
xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey everyone 
Nana congrats on the twins   that is brill  
hello to velma and dc8 hope u are all well      
cmac is there anyway u cud sneak back into house without dh spotting u? mission impossible perhaps? 
hey Lil75 welcome to the thread all the best for your upcoming treatment xxx
patbaz sounds like you had a lovely weekend hun xxx not long now hun xxx 
talk laters xxx


----------



## Velma

Hi DC - my app's were a bit funny as i had midwife app on the wed at gp's surgery and 1st app with scan at hospital on the fri. Midwife gave me loadsa info in conversation and booklet form. I thought it was only option for tripple test and i was asked at hospital whether i was gonna get it done. I'm sure you could ask at this app if the other one is offered? you would be best to have some idea whether you would go for it as i'm not sure of the timeframe! 
The midwife gave me a card for my appointments to take to every one, and the hospital took this off me worked out which weeks they wanted to see me, and then i took it to reception and they filled in actual dates, so you should have the lot. So that should be good for you!   

nana fab news - Congrats honey!! Rest up plenty am sure you are tired!   
Cmac take all the rest when you can get it!   

Lil - good to see some new blood - you will have plenty of support here! the girls are great and there should be plenty of activity over the next week to two weeks with people having apps and bfp's on the way!   

pat - great to hear you had nice time away! and lovely that you and ,misse will be cycle buds   
MrsB- hope you can occupy yourself and try and avoid the frustration at this stage!! you are over the hurdle of the half way mark!!   

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Girls,

Ive totally lost track of where you all are, so am going off the news on the last page.......

Bunny congrats and a well deserved sparkly for ya,
.

Nana wooohoooooo another one for the twins club   ,what hospital are you attending?

A BIG   to JK where are ya hiding? hope your well 

MissE, MrsB, Velma, Cmac, sparty and spakley and everyone else hope your well. Don't be on this thread much, but am keeping an eye  .


----------



## crazykate

Hi all..........the boss is back to work and I'm busy now so no time for catch up 9-5    




Bunny -      on being PUPO hun - how come you test on 4th August? 


Nana - fabulous news I'm sure your both over the moon      


Lil75 - welcome aboard and good luck with your cycle     


MissE - good luck with your appt on Friday hun. Here's hoping you can start tx again     


Babypowder -  hope you are well   


Cmac - glad telling your parents went well hun x


Pat - good luck with your FET hun     


MrsB how you feeling today I must say I've got my PMA back, nothing has happened. I just feel more positive.  DH has even asked if I've tested early    I haven't of course    


Hello sparkle, velma, sparty and everyone else I haven't mentioned


----------



## cMac

Evening ladies!

Hello Lil!!!  Good to see you over here, big hopes for another GCRM success story Lil and I'm sure you're looking forward to starting. Thanks for the message earlier    I look forward to helping you in anyway I can.

Kate thats great that you are bursting with PMA, it just makes everything better, not long now   

Mrs B24, no chance of sneaking in at all!  Just took in on the chin and told him I was knackered, he thought I was taking the p!!! I had to find him a couple of articles to tell him that tiredness is a valid symptom!

Hi Babypowder hope you are keeping well.

Isn't your DH lovely Patbaz?  Thats a lovely way to spend time together (and put in a bit of time before your review app!)

Bunny, hoping you have had a lovely relaxing day


----------



## Sparty

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i JUST FINISHED TYPING A REPLY AND ITS GONE


----------



## crazykate

awwww Sparty Sh*t when that happens    It's happened to me soooo many times


----------



## Sparty

Bunny congratulations on being  sound like fab grade embies -keep the feet up and let DH pamper you

Cmac watched valentines day - good movie.. nothing like a wee afternoon nap
Sparkleheart how are you?
MrsB how are the plans for your sisters 21st coming?
Kate I know its so frustrating.. How are you feeling?
MissE roll on friday - be great to know when your beginning again
Pat be lovely to be  FET with MissE
Nana congrats - double the joy   
Welcome Lil75 and all the best with your tx
Macker have you EC this week?
Velma its hard to stay away  
BP how are you mrs?
WeeEmma have you started the clomid?
DC8 hope you get all the dates sorted so you can book your flights
Hopeful did you have a nice wknd?

had a lovely chicken and ham pie for lunch today and no biscuits so far  plus went to the gym today, first monday in ages.. Hello to anyone I have missed and lots of    and   for all on the 2ww, stimms, dr and those waiting to jump on the crazy train again.. going to watch shutter island or the bounty hunter - has anyone seen either of these?


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies, hope you are all well.

Nana woohoo on twinnies. Fab news, i am so delighted for you huni. Take it easy and relax. Heres a little glittery for you and your DH .

Bunny great news again. I promised you some glitteries earlier. Congrats on being .

Velma lovely to see you back. I will be having another medicated cycle but they tell you to phone in on day1 of your cycle which makes me think i will have to wait til the next one. Hope you and baba are ok.

Lil75 welcome to the thread. Good luck with your tx. 

Patbaz sounds like you had a lovely weekend away. That is great news that we could be cycle buddies. We can hopefully help keep each other sane. FET is definitely a bit easier on your body physically, lets hope this is our time.     

BP lovely of you to pop in and say hi. How are you and babas doing huni? 

Kate and Mrs_B hang in there. Sendinng you loads of       to help you along.

A big hi to cMac, DC8, sparty, sharon, jooles, macker, sparkleheart, wee emma and anyone else i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## cMac

SPARTY STOPPPPP!!!!!! SHUTTER ISLAND IS WELL WEIRD!!!  we watched it last night really dark and not my cup of tea, a pysciological thriller in a mental asylum - where the entertainment there?  I ended up playing Angry Birds on my phone instead.  Glad you liked Valentines Day though


----------



## Hopeful NI

Hiya Everyone

Up to my eyes over the last few days so haven't been on.

Bunny - Congratulations on being . Sounds like you have a fantastic little beany on board 

Nana -  You must be over the moon

Lil75 - welcome on board

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - Still sniffing away started to get a few hot flushes yesterday   start stimms on 4th August


----------



## crazykate

Hi hopeful good luck with your tx mrs...........hot flushes are a pain but at least it's warm and you can get away with wearing wee light tops not like in the middle of winter


----------



## Bunny-kins

ARRRGGGHHH! I've lost two huge post!!!  I don't think I have the energy to type it all again!  but before I get too frustrated just want to say...

NANA! WOOHOO!!!  Aww that's lovely news, i bet you are both over the moon! sooo pleased for you both...here's to a happy and truble free pregnancy! 

Big hugs to everyone on 2ww's, DR, Stimming, Waiting for tx, all the beautiful pg ladies and all the lurkers!!! 

Thank you so much for all the well wishes..I really appreciate it!

Lots of love

Bunny xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi hopeful
don't worry about the hot flushes it's not for long babe!!!  Not long til the 4th and then you will be started on stimms and well on your way good luck babe


----------



## Sparkleheart

evening lovely ladies!

bunny congrats on being PUPO!!  wowsers you grow some good strong wee embies!  i tried to do glittery things there but alas it appears i am too stupid!

nana uck bless your wee heart, twins!!  how lovely, u deserve it so much.  congrats to u and your DH

miss e thats great your review is so soon yay!  but wick your AF has arrived early!  hopefully you will be just in the nick of time to start in august tho.  fingers crossed   

velma, i knew u wouldnt stay away!!    sure the people here are too nice to leave for any length of time!

patbaz your wee hol sounds like just the ticket.  hope u get started again soon too and u and miss e can get your BFPs together. 

crazykate not long for u now.  you've done great holdin out this long.  best of luck to u   

lil75 a big welcome!  u will love it here, its so addictive!!  good luck!

hopeful sorry to hear youre getting side effects from the dr.  not really too much longer to go now. hang in there!

hi sparty    hope youre feeling good and loving being pregnant.  i saw shutter island in the cinema and thought it was good although it does go a bit weird!  havent seen bounty hunter but it looks funny.  youre so good goin to the gym! im so lardy right now!

hi cmac, just u take it easy in work, youre just right!  it must have been lovely telling your parents, i truly cant wait for that day   

hey mrsB how are u hun?  hope youre feelin positive and taking it easy.  and staying away from the pee sticks of course    !!!

macker are u about?  think you are not too far ahead of me.  is it ur ec soon?  hope its all going well for u

Had my scan today.  wasnt prof mcclure but some other doc at origin who i dont really like.  no bedside manner whatsoever!  he asked how i was gettin on with the menopur and i said id had the runs pretty bad and he was like, no u couldnt have, it couldnt be the injections, ive never heard of anyone havin the runs on that etc etc.  it almost felt like he thought i was lying or summat   .  anyhoo he did the scan and told me diddley squat!  all i gleaned from him speaking to the nurse was that there are approx 6 on the right and 8 on the left. im assumin he meant follies?!  im a bit clueless!  so started my cetrotide today to stop me ovulating naturally.  boy does that one sting!  plus the needle is way bigger   .  have to go back on thurs again.  im wondering is it possible to get the eggs to grow enough on 8 days of stims?  my tum is certainly already feelin pretty tender and full so time will tell i guess!  
x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey everyone!!  
its ben busy on here!!!
babypowder how are u gettingon hun
crazykate glad u feeling positive hun      
sparty havnt started anything yet hun shes coming down from dub tomorrow so will prob start thurs!! how u xxx  
cmac at least u can milk it with him at put it down to hormones   great excuse  
thanks misse hope ur well xx 
bunny how are u now hun  
hopeful hope ur feeling better from the side effects soon hun!xxx 
sparkleheart i cant stand it when people do that!ug!hope ur tummy has settled down a bit hun  of course im being a good girl well so far iv been good stayin away from pee sticks  
a big hi to velma patbaz nana sharon jooles dc8   and anyone i have missed!!Xxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Crazykate didn't realise you test date was so soon           and       .

Girls im doing ok, thanks for asking, have had awful sickness, but it doesn't seem to be effecting the twins, im taking things day by day week by week, just can't relax, keep thinking something is going to happen-hopefully another few weeks will see that pass    . Apart from that not much craic   .


----------



## patbaz

Hi everyone
how is everyone doing today?
Sparkle - the dr knows what he / she is doing. I found that dr could be very abrupt but you just need to stay positive and believe that this will work for you . 

I am having a teary day today. Don't know why . Ah well all part of the process I guess. 

Pat
xxx


----------



## cMac

Aww Patbaz, thats got to be par for the course really, its not an easy road and you've had it tough recently.  Hope you feel brighter tomorrow   

Mrs B24, I'm proud of you for staying away from the pee sticks, not too long now.

Kate I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow and just in case you need it, here is a little extra PMA     

Sparkeheart, what a piece of work!!  Sounds like the runs could be from the metaformin, but wouldn't it have been nice of him to reassure you, your paying that man's wage!!!!!!  Those follie numbers are fine and I know how you feel about only having 8 days of stims and how could that work, but remember that you are on the short protocol for a reason, they don't want to overstimulate you.  If they aren't happy with the size or number at your next scan they can give you an extra couple of days of stims, don't  worrry if this happens, they can always add meds but they can't take away.  Hot waterbottle and plenty of water!! Anh yeah the cetrotide hurts!!!

Bunny how is your 2nd day of being PUPO?

Hopeful, good on ya with the DR, roll on injections!

Hi Lil, another day closer to the start of treatment!  Have you any flights booked for EC or waiting to have it confirmed?

I've eaten a McDonalds cheeseburger (just a wee one!) and chip but I manged to control the McFlurry desire.  My bad   

Hello everybody else!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

cMac you are very well behaved not eating a McFlurry. I would have given in and indulged.  

Pat i'm so sorry you are feeling a bit down huni. It is just all those hormones causing you to be a bit all over the place emotionally. You are bound to have good and bad days. I hope you start to feel brighter soon. Maybe when you get an official date to start again it will help.    Keep your chin up huni.

Sparkle hope things settle down for you soon huni. Great number of follies. Get the hot water bottle on your tummy. Hoping the follies have grown nice and big for thursday.       

BP sorry you have been suffering with a lot of sickness but i'm delighted the little ones are doing well. Hoping all continues to go well for you huni. 

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi girlies

MissE - you are like my rock. Thanks babe. 

Cmac - how you doin?

Bunny - how's it going today?

Sparkle - my dh says the more ignorant the dr the better he is. He reckons it has to do with the god complex

MrsB - hope 2ww isn't driving you nuts. 

Hello to everyone else I hope that tx is going well for you. 

Afm I think I am teary cause dh's sil is 10 weeks pg and I suspect that my sil is pg with no. 2 although she hasn't confirmed anything. It just seems like everyone else is getting on with things while I am again waiting. I know self indulgent but I can't help it. Don't get me wrong I am delighed for both sil's but maybe I am a wee bit jealous  Ok Enough of that PMA. PMA !!!!


----------



## crazykate

Aww pat hun I'm sorry you're feeling so blue but at least you can come here and rant and be sure that someone will cheer you up but it is par for the course i'm afraid there will be more days like that too but hopefully not too many eh?  Sending you a big          

How you doing today Mrs B ??  keeping off those pee sticks I hope     

AFM knicker watch comes to an end tomorra!!! So nervous but excited too.........will post as soon as I can.  I've got the day off just in case............     

love and loadz of PMA to all

kate xx


----------



## holly01

Crazykate i just want to wish u all the luck in the world for tomorrow and i hope and      that this is ure time as u soooo deserve it


----------



## cMac

I'll second that Holly!!!! All fingers crossed, hoping this one is for you Kate


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!!!
Crazykate just want to say all the very very very best for tomorrow hun!!!xxx         for a good result hun    
patbaz hope u feel better soon hun !we all know exactly how you feel   it wont be long till its your turn hunni       
cmac and misse how are u 2day sending lots of  
hey babypowder hope your tummy settles down in a bit hun 
hey holley01 hope you are well hun  
a big hi to anyone else i missed thinking of you xxxx


----------



## MissE

Kate just wanted to pop on and wish you loads of luck for testing tomorrow. Hope it brings you all you dream of huni.       

Mrs_B i'm fine. How are you holding up.

Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

for tomorrow Kate    you get a BFP

Pat     hope it will be your turn soon - its hard when you hear of family pgs and your waiting 

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Sparty, MrsB, Cmac, Emma & Kate you are all so lovely

Kate I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. I know it will be a BFP for you huni      I will be online waiting to hear your news  . 

Hello to all the other lovely ladies

night night
Pat
xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Evening Girls!!!


Pat.... Big hugs to you huni, It will be you soon   


Kate...    for testing tomorrow!       


Mrs B.. How are you holding up? OTD is at sight!!!   




Sorry for lack of personals...'puter playing up!!!!  But i'm thinking of everyone of you! 




AFM... Sorry i've not been on earlier been having problems with the ole broadband, the box keeps freezing so think it's on the way out so may have to call sky for another one tomorrow!!  Typing fast so I don't loose the post as I've lost dozens today!   


I'm fine just been chilaxing with a good book and listening to music today (oh and stuffing my face!...must be bored!!  )  been having a few twinges down below so not over analysing it..what will be-will be!!  The embryologist called today, I have 3 excellent hatching Blasts on ice! The others slowed down so aren't good enough to freeze    I'm so happy that I have some in the freezer for future use (hopefully for a sibling!   )  The 2WW so far is OK but I think my resolve may break soon.  My DH is more impatient than me!!!    He said when he came home from work " Next Wednesday is soooo far away...I wanna know now!!!" I had to giggle a bit!   


Well must be off to bed...get really tired lately! 


Nite nite


Bunny xxx


----------



## crazykate

omg our little angel must have been looking down on us    We are over the moon but oh the drama..........


RFC kit didn't initially work but clearblue says "pregnant 2-3 weeks"!  Didn't put enough wee on RFC one but it has now confirmed the result.




I want to say a huge thank you to each and everyone of you.  I know I jumped on to the thread a little bit late this time but your support, good wishes and prayers as always has been very much appreciated especially when I had my wobble and had myself convinced that it wasn't going to work.


kate


----------



## cMac

OMG Kate, massive congratulations!!!!!          

That is just the best news ever, I'm sure you and DH don't know what to be at!  Wonderful news, your angel was def looking after you. I'm so happy, you must be ecstatic!!!


----------



## Velma

crazykate - fantastic new hun!!! Delighted for you! Hope you can do something nice with your day off to celebrate - make sure you get plenty of rest the 1st 3 months!    

Am expecting this good spate to continue - so stay     Mrs B and Bunny - I will be watching out for your BFP's

Hi to all the rest of you - hope all is going well! MissE only 2 days honey til your review looking forward to hearing when you get started again.

Velma x


----------



## Bunny-kins

CRAZYKATE!!! *WOOHOO! *



I'm so very pleased for you huni...oooo I hope that's a start of run of BFP's!!! Enjoy every minute of it! 

Lots of love

Bunny xxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Crazykate fantastic!!!! Bless your wee angel, did you have two embies put back? Just my test result was 2-3wks swiftly moving to 3+ a couple of days later............im thinking twins   .


----------



## Sparty

Kate and DH, Have a lovely day celebrating together. BP could be right the digital one I did said 1-2, maybe your wee angel has blessed you with twinnies  

MrsB and Bunny   we have a big fat run of BFPs


----------



## patbaz

OMG Kate congratulations huni. I am so delighted for you. Enjoy today you and dh must be over the moon. Now you have to start lookin after yourself and relax a little. 
Congrats again babe. 

Pat
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps Can I join you I will be picking up my drugs today starting next wednesday I think 2nd ICSI   

Congrats on BFP


----------



## patbaz

Hi Kitten and welcome I think that you were on another cycle thread with me . Good luck with this tx.


----------



## Kitten 80

yes I am sweete Summer Dreamers


----------



## patbaz

Kitten good luck babe nice to have you on board xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank quuuuuuuu


----------



## Lil75

Kate and DH, thats great news. Congratulations   You must be on    Hope you enjoy your celebrations.  

Thanks folks for your warm welcomes. I have a feelin I might become addicted to this thread whn my treatment starts. Be warned!!    

Hi Kitten, welcome aboard. I'm a newbie too. Start my first ICSI on Monday. Take one prostap injection to DR then. Looks like we will be cycle buddies.

MrsB, hope you are doing ok. 

Bunny, you seem to have the hang of the 2WW. Sounds v relaxing.   

cMac, no flights booked yet. How did you arrange it? And did you stay over between EC and ET? Sorry for all the questions.

Patbaz, can sympathise with u re pregnancies. Since we started, there has been 7 neices and nephews. And to be honest, each time I hear about a new pregnancy, it breaks my heart. But have to hold onto the dream that it will happen for us too. And when it does it will be even more special because of our jouney!!

All the best to everyone else. Take care


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

kate fab news huni. Congratulations on your BFP.      . I'm delighted for you. Your wee angel was definitely watching over you. Hope you have a happy healthy 8 months.

Kitten hello huni. Welcome to the thread, lovely to see you over here.  . Wont be long til you get started.

Ok ladies we are due for a run of BFPs. Come on Mrs_B and bunny.        

Take care, catch up later.

Emma xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

How are all doing?

Kate... I bet you are still pinching yourself!!!   

MissE... I sure hope it is a start of a BFP Avalanche!   Are you looking forward to Friday hun?

Lil... this whole site is addictive! but you've found a supportive and lovely thread here!   erm... yes the 2ww is relaxing but time is going soooooo slowly!!! I'm sure it happens on purpose!   

Kitten... Welocme to the thread hun   How exciting to pick up your drugs!!! I was astonished by the number of boxes when I got mine!   When next week do you start?

Pat... How are you feeling hun, are you feeling better? Hope you are ok   

Mrs B.... How are you doing huni? It's the peak of the week...which means the weekend is coming!!!   I hope you are not climbing the walls too much babe...starting to feel what that is like!   Oooo it's you to test next...then me!!!        

BP... I think your right, it could be twinnies for Kate!! Hcg must be really strong!    How are you and the twins doing huni? I cna't beleive you're nearly half way there!   That's going really quickly! Are you going to find out the flavours hun? 

Velma and Sparty Awww I would be so perfect if i joined the run of BFP's thank you for your       how are doing ladies? any sign of expanding bumps yet? 

CMac... Question for you... Did you have little AF type cramps 1-3 days past ET? Don't really want to over analyse  anything (you can't help though can you?) but i'm definately having little twinges and a dull ache in the lower adominal area and lower back.  I'm hoping thats a good sign!!!   

Big hellos to everyone else!

AFM... My broadband seems to behaving itself today (  ) so I've actually been able to do a personal post!!! yeah! I think i'm starting to get '2ww fever!' one week left!! (why does that sound like eternity!) I'm not too bad, having the odd twinges but that could be anything! DH is getting more impatient than me!!   I've been sat reading books and doing my cross stitch which has helped alot and tomorrow I'm meeting up with some friends which will make tomorrow fly by quickly and hopefully me and DH will do something nice at the weekend if it's nice!  I really hope that Kate's BFP is the start of a big BFP roll! Have to keep up the positives       

Speak laters

Bunny xxx


----------



## holly01

Awwwwh Kate soooooooooooooo happy for u both     all goes well over the next 8 months


----------



## emak

Kate WHOOO HOOOOO im so so happy for you both ,you so deserve your


----------



## Lil75

Hi girlies,

Have any of you ever used the meditation cds to help relax during IVF/ICSI? Was looking at a few on the internet...anyting but do a bit of work!!  

Thanks


----------



## Bunny-kins

Lil... I use the Zita West one which is quite good!  I tend to fall asleep anyway!    If I get my BFP hun, I can send it to you if you want?!  

Wow Emak look at you 24wks already!   That's gone really quickly! Hope you are OK   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Lil75

Ahhh thanks Bunny. You are so good. And its not if u get BFP but rather when u do!! PMA


----------



## Lil75

Me again. Do I really have to start DR on day 21? I am supposed to take Prostap injection on d21 but that is Monday which is a bank holiday. The clinic advised that I get a nurse to administer the injection and my local surgery won't be open over the wend or Monday. So I was planning to get the injection this Friday, day 18. Do you think this will matter?  My cycles are normally short, round 25 days. Don't really understand DR so don't know what the purpose of day 21 is. 

Tks


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Lil,

I started DR on day 21 too.  i think that tends to be standard.  I injected myself but used Buserelin for three weeks, I'm not too sure on the Prostap injection and why a nurse needs to administer it.  I would strongly recommend you to call your clinic and explain that the date falls on a bank holiday and your local nurse is not available to administer the injection and see what they say.  They may tell you to go your local hospital to get it done there if it can't be self administered.  I certainly wouldn't change the day of injection unless they give the go ahead.   

I'm sure it will be fine, just need to check with them!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## patbaz

Wow there has been a lo of chat here today . 

Lil I used Zita West cd and I found it so relaxing if nothng else. Her voice is very reassuring. 

How are all our mummys to be??

2ww how are you guys?  MrsB have you made a decision about when you will test yet?
I am sending you all     vibes. 

Afm I went back to my reflexologist today and it was lovely. She is very good and works specifically with women trying to conceive or women who are pg. I had to stop during treatment cause she says that the drugs interfere with the reflexology. She has had several women who have fallen pg before reaching ivf naturally. I think she is wonderful and I feel great. I just feel so positive after seeing her. 
Must go and make some dinner for myself and dh. Speak later. 
Pat
xxx


----------



## cMac

Afternoon Ladies

Kate I am sure you are still buzzing from your    hope you are having a lovely day off to celebrate    I'm excited for you!!!

Mrs B24 and Bunny, you guys next and I hope it will be three of a kind!

Lil I used the Zita West CD and although I found it great for vizualisation and accupressure points but I found her voice annoying.  I like Paul McKenna for relaxation.  How come a nurse has to do your Prostrap injection?  I was on the short protocol so didn't do this.  We were told not to book flights as dates can change but I ended up booking cheapies with Ryanair for £50 as I thought better to lose £50 than have to spend £250    My EC date was put back so I did lose those flights but the ones that I had booked for ET became the ones for EC instead, then as we were hanging in each day for 5 day blasts we didn't book ET until the day before.  So I think we came out even stevens.  Ryanair/Prestwick is handy enough if you need to stay for a couple of nights as there are only flights in the morning. We didn't stay between EC and ET but if I knew I was def having a 3 day tfer I think I would have.

Patbaz I love reflexology, if I was mega wealthy I would pay someone to give it to me all day. Anything that makes you feel positive is worth its weight in gold.

Bunny, I'm pretty sure I did have light cramps in the days after ET, like a wee reassurance that there was something in there.  Fingers crossed this is a great sign for you.

Welcome Kitten, good luck with your treatment!

I'm off to the cinema tonight with a friend to see Inception - bring on the popcorn!!!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all !!!
Kate congrats on your bfp!!!     for a happy pregnenacy    
its been so busy on here today!!!
hope everyone is well 
patbaz how are u hunniam still thinking of testing monday if i can hold out untill then it will be hard not to on otd but im kinda scared at the same time!! sening lots of  
bunny hope you well and the time is passing quickly enough for you hun !!!  
cmac enjoy inception its quite good!!!
hi to kitten and lil welcome abord the crazy train xxx  
a big hello to sparty velma misse sparkleheart emac holley babypowder and anyone i have missed!!! sending lots of  
afm
am hanging in there anyhow ladies !cant believe im next!!!dont know what else to say really !!! 
thats all for now toodles!!!
and hugs for all !!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Crazycate i knew you couldnt resist the peesticks          lol 
Congrats hun you deserve it so much , your wee angle has been looking after you


----------



## crazykate

hello all,


firstly let me apologise to Kitten.  In all my excitement this morning I forgot to post a welcome note.  I sincerely hope all goes well with your tx and if you need any advice there'll always be someone on hand to assist     




Oh girlies what a day.......RFC told me to contact GP and see if she would give me a prescription for the extra meds to save me having to pay for them, she did and then went on about me making a "booking in" appointment I told her I'd do it after my RFC scan.  What a nightmare trying to get the drugs though I went to about four different chemists.  Eventually I got the patches (cos I have to change them every 3 days and that's tomorrow morning) but they have to order the crinone (sp) gel in and they weren't getting it until Friday!!!  I explained that Boots could have had it in tomorrow so the lovely pharmacist made a call and he will have them for me tomorrow afternoon.  If he had said he couldn't do it I think I would have had a total melt down in the Chemist! 


We have decided to keep our news to ourselves until after our first proper hospital scan at least, given the heartbreak of my last BFP.  


Bunny & Mrs B - remember good things come in 3's       


Hi sweetchilli hun - it was so weird I even dreamed of a bfp last night and I didn't wake up early or anything.  DH was awake since before 5am.  today was OTD. Something just clicked with me last week after my wobble and dh had a suspicion cos he says he could see my nips protruding through a padded bra!!!       Cannot believe you thought I'd break and test early       


Sparty, Velma, missE, sparkleheart, Emak, Holly, babypowder, lil75 patzbaz and everyone else -   


Take care everyone - back to work tomorra    so if i don't get on during the day I will defo make a point of getting on in the evening.


ttfn


Kate


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps 

my blood showed i have low testosterone and they think thats why im not getting pregnant so they have put me on tablets northisterone 3 times a day startling day 15 then email leona and she will tell me when to stop  then i will have af contact on day 1have scan and start stimms blooming menapur 4 powder 1 water  then day 7scan and start another jab cetrotide to stop ov then when ready do trigger pregnyl. Still waiting for drugs now


----------



## Hopeful NI

CrazyKate -  - I am soo happy for you      

Hello Kitten - welcome to the thread.

AFM - The Hot flushes have stopped although I didn't feel too bad as I was with my mum and some of her friends (i.e average age of 55) so they come prepared with their fans  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Sparkleheart

kate yaaaaaaaaay for u and DH!!!!!  congtrats so much thats really wonderful news.  enjoy every minute   

mrsb i know, it must be scary knowin you are next but stay positive hun, i feel positive for u!!

kitten welcome to the thread!  your meds sound quite similar to mine.  looks like u are on short protocol too?  i did 7 days northisterone then had a scan to check lining 5 days after.  got AF 4 days after stopping the northisterone.  im on 2 vials of menopur a day which i started on day 3 of my period (double dose the 1st 2 days) and then i added in cetrotide on the 4th day of stims.  did u do the same protocol on ur other tx or is this one new to u?

hey bunny, your wee twinges etc sound good!  i reckon thats just baby bunny getting all comfy in there!  sounds like u have loads planned to fill your days over the next while which is a great way to try and take ur mind off it.  god getting to blast really shortens the 2ww doesnt it?!

patbaz glad u enjoyed the reflexology.  i used to go a while back and loved it too, it made me feel so relaxed and floaty!  ive been doin acupuncture the last few weeks and really love that too.  

cmac hope u enjoy inception!  and the popcorn of course!  the best bit about the cinema for me is the food!  not sure if any of u have ever been to lisburn omniplex but the haagen daas chocolate midnight cookies ice cream there is the most delish thing ever!  i swear i could eat that for breakfast lunch and dinner!!

lil75 i didnt dr either but would def check with your clinic re the injection.  maybe they could let u do it yourself if they give you a wee instruction session some time beforehand or something.  

miss e oh its gettin close to your review!!  only 2 more sleeps!    u get started when u want to.  

hopeful glad the hot flushes have stopped!  onwards and upwards from here!

a big hello to all the mummies-to-be and any wee lurkers out there!

well girls i am now officially a lady of leisure for a couple of months!  had my last day at work yesterday and went out for a lovely dinner to made in belfast last night.  have had no more problems with the runs youll be glad to know!  have been taking my metformin at night after dinner for a couple of days so dont know if thats whats made the difference.  have felt a lot better the last couple of days.  belly is pretty bloated mind u!  getting quite a few wee niggles and ovulation like pains in there so am hoping it will be good news at my next scan which is in the morning.  just hope my wee eggies have been growing well!  if all is goin to plan i might only have 2 more days of stims!

xox


----------



## cleozulu

Hi ya Ladies


Just to give you all an update ...............................



We have our debrief appointment at the fertility clinic on the 4th of August and then we go to see the egg share co-ordinator on the 5th of August (pity we couldn't have both appointments in one day, but oh well at least we got them now). Me and my hubby have booked the 2days off work so we can also finish decorating our hall way and put a wood floor down in our front room....... busy busy busy .................


Hope all is well with you all


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi sparkleheart no this is totally different to last tx but sounds the same as yours now only they are putting me on 4 powder on menapur.


----------



## Sparty

Morning Ladies

Welcome Kitty and good luck with your tx   
Cleo glad you have a date for debrief and egg share
MissE Good luck for tomorrow    - hope and    its good news for starting FET 
Sparkleheart hope the scan goes well today   . Was the food nice in Made In Belfast?
Bunny I hope the twinges are a good sign - I had loads during 2ww       My tummy is expanding but think its more from eating too much - then the government ruin my fun by saying pg women should ensure they don't over eat   

Hopeful glad the hot flushes have stopped, is this your last week of DR? 
Kate have you come down from    yet? 
MrsB sending you lots of       and      have you decided what day to test?
Pat you sound very    - good way to be for starting FET

Cmac what did you think of inception? Do you like the salt or sweet popcorn? I like the sweet 

Lil as some of the girls have said I would contact your clinic and get some advice - is there a reason you can't inject it yourself or get DH to do it?

Big hello to Emak, Sweetchilli, Holly and Velma


----------



## Sparkleheart

just back from my scan.  have about 12 on the right and 13 on the left and 7 small ones kicking about somewhere.  he didnt give me any idea about sizes so a bit clueless on that one.  have to go back on sat for another scan but he wants me to take menopur on saturday morning before i come in, which is a bit crap cos was originally supposed to only stim for 8 days which would have meant tomorrow was last day.  so hoping that they will be a good size on sat and can still have my EC on monday.  also a wee bit worried hes making me take more drugs when theres so many follies in there already!  but i know they know best so will just keep my fingers crossed.  my belly is seriously starting to feel huge now!  dont think i'll be able to wear my jeans for much longer. feel like ive even put weight on round my waist which is pretty horrible, how does that even happen?!!

hi sparty, the food was really lovely!  had bread and tapenades to start, then i had the fish, chips and mushy peas, the portions were huge. the best bit was the sticky toffee pudding with clotted cream for dessert!  i ate every last bit of it even tho was already so full.  hmm maybe that has something to do with my expanding waistline!!  hope u are keeping well.  

hows everyone else today?
x


----------



## Sparty

whoo Sparkleheart you sound like a follie factory - use that as the reason the jeans are getting tight and not the 3 course dinner   .. Maybe they want you to take the extra injection on Saturday morning as the trigger shot will not be until the evening time?


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh I remember that swollen felling ddo you jab in leg oh belly


----------



## Sparkleheart

follie factory hehe i like that!

i really dunno if my EC is still gonna be on monday or not.  my last 2 scans have been by the doc in origin and not prof mcclure and that other doc really likes to keep all the info to himself!  i would be very happy if i could still take the trigger on sat.  wish i knew how they are all fairing for size.  must not be too bad else im sure he wouldve mentioned something.  is the trigger shot bad?  can u take that in your belly or does it have to be in the muscle?  please say no to the muscle thing, that scares me!!

kitten i do all my injections in my tum.  i was gonna try and do some in my leg but it hurt even to press the needle on the skin there!  i dont find them too bad in my belly.  mind u will be glad when i dont have to do it anymore!


----------



## Kitten 80

i have more fat on my legs I am a pear


----------



## cMac

Morning ladies!!

Sparkleheart, I think Sparty is right, on the day of trigger, which was a saturday I had to take menupur in the morning and to the trigger in the evening.  Is it a prefilled syring that you have?  It was no different to the menopur needles and finer than the stinky cetrotide one and it just goes in your tummy too.  Glad the runs have stopped too!  Enjoy your leisurely summer.

Sparty I loved Inception!  Took me a bit of a while to get into it but thought it was really good and any film that has Cillian Murphy and Tom Hardy in it gets a big thumbs up from me!!  I    salted popcorn!! I didn't have any dinner so I could get a large box of it - really balanced diet    Somebody was eating hot nuts near me and they stank to high heaven, I was busy looking round giving it the evils and I though I'd better give it up as my friend might have been wondering what was wrong with me! What dvd did you watch in the end the other night?

Miss E will be thinking of you at your review appointment tomorrow, really hope you get good news and you can do a FET as soon as possible.

Right better go and do some work, the usual story.


----------



## Kitten 80

what do you mean stinky cetrotide


----------



## Sparkleheart

oh im a total pear too!  so my thighs are def nowhere near skinny!  just seems more tender there for me.  its prob all the lovely cellulite ive been so generously blessed with!

cmac they havent given me my trigger one yet but its gonna be ovitrelle i think.  thats good it just goes in the belly!  the trigger confuses me a bit. im worried i'll pop all my eggs myself before i get to EC after i take that!  i love cillian murphy too, swoon!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Myn is Pregnal the one you mix so all mixing for me    I hope I don't get confused


----------



## Sparkleheart

oh kitten dont worry about the cetrotide, ist just that the needle is a bit bigger than the menopur one but honestly its fine. i was worried about doing that one myself but it was much better than i thought it was gonna be.  it can be a wee but stingy but if u do it nice and slow its grand.  to be honest i didnt feel that great on just the menopur and think i actually started feeling better when i added in the cetrotide.  u wont get confused with the mixing either, just do each one separately. plus the cetrotide is easier as u get a pre-filled syringe of solution so u just squirt that in the vial, leave it to settle for a bit and suck it back up!  dont worry


----------



## Sparty

Kitten we have more muscle in our legs compared to tummy no matter shape or size so it should be easier to put the needles into the tummy. I was freaked out during 1st tx at the thought of putting the injections into my tummy so did them in thighs as could alternate between legs but in last 2 txs did injections into tummy and definitely not as sore.

Sparkleheart, Cmac's right the trigger shot is just like the others and going into tummy is fine - just think you will be drug free after it. I had ovitrelle - its very handy already primed just have to jab it in. The trigger helps to mature the eggs for collection thats why its timed, you will take it 36 hours before EC.

Cmac watched Bounty Hunter first then Shutter Island.. liked Bounty Hunter best. Its funny how your sense of smell gets stronger during pg, some smells drive me


----------



## cMac

Sorry Kitten, exactly what Sparkleheart said about the Cetrotide - oops!


----------



## Kitten 80

oh yer I looked in the box thats ok then    not so worried 

Thats ok cmac    I thought for a min that it made you actully smell


----------



## Sparkleheart

oh that made me laugh!!  how awful if it really did make u smell!  as if this isnt all bad enough without it making u honk too!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

, mind you I find near the time of ov I get ever so windy so that would just top it off


----------



## wee emma

hallo everyone   

congratulations to all the  's, just brilliant   

sparty, clomid will start next week when the    shows. Anyone know of any successes on it? i'd love to know if any of the NI ladies have ever had a bfp with it.


----------



## Kitten 80

my aunt was hon


----------



## Lil75

Hi folks,

Sparkleheart, hope EC goes ahead on Monday. Fingers crossed!  . It sounds like you have a lot of follies. Its a pity you didn't get info on the size but hopefully u'll know more on Sat.

Cleo, thats great news about your date for debrief and egg share. At least you will feel that things are happening now.

MissE best of luck for tomorrow- hope you get the news you want 

wee emma - Clomid worked great for my sis-in-law. She got pregnant the first month on it.

Bunny I hope the twinges are a good sign - 

Hopeful glad the hot flushes have stopped tho it was good that there were so many fans about.  

Kate, has it sunk in it? Can understand that you want to have your scan first b4 u start telling people. Anyway I think its nice that u and DH know and no-one else (well apart from ur FF friends). A lovely secret to have! 
MrsB sending you lots of






























patbaz, right with u bout reflexology. I love it. The lady who does it leaves only 5 mins away and I think I am her best customer!  Its gret u r so relaxed.

Cmac, gr8 to hear u liked the film. I luuuve da cinema but haven't gone in a while. Hope to go a lot once I start treatment. anything to pass the time. BTW, I would have been the one with the hot nuts. Love them too. Mad that u r more sensitive to smell now that u r pregnant. Think I will look at the flights round the time of EC/ ET to see if I can get some good deals. Love your ticker by the way. You baby is the size of an appleseed! Imagine. So cool

AFM, thanks for all your responses. Rang the clinic. Day 21 is actually Sun so am getting a nurse to do it on Sat morning. My DH would faint if I asked him to do it. apparantly this injection is in the ass so thats why I can't do it myself. The joys! Good to hear about the relaxation cds.

Hi to Kitten, Sparty, emak, velma, sweetchilli. Apologies if I missed anyone.


----------



## Kitten 80

men ah    we have to do it, myns the same the only thing he did was push liq in


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all its been busy again here today!
sorry if i dont get around to anyone but i read all of your posts and thank you all so much for the very kind words!!! hope everyone is doing well!!!!my head is seriously melted now its all bottlenecking!!! i havnt a clue yet when to test i want to saturday but i am so afraid of it!!!!!!!!! am feeling slighlty bloated again and by boobies are sore on and off but no way as sore as they were after et!!!
apologees again for no personals today altho i am thinking of you all!!!! i will talk to you all tomorrow!!!


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies, hope you are all well.

Sparkle great  news on all those follies. Hoping the next scan is good and ec goes ahead on monday.      

Sparty how are you huni? Hope all is well.

Kate has the news sunk in yet? Hope you are enjoying every second huni.

Mrs_B wishing you loads of luck for when you test. Hoping it is good news for you huni.      

cMac how are you doing huni?

Kitten wont be long now. Hope the next few days pass quickly for you.

Lil that is great news that you are getting you jab on saturday and your DH doesn't have to do it.

Wee emma hope the clomid goes well for you huni. A girl i work with had 2 cycles with clomid and now has a 16 month old daughter.

Cleo great news about your debrief. I'm sure you feel you have something to focus on now. Hope it goes well for you huni.      

Bunny     the twinges are a good sign.

Patbaz how are you feeling huni? Hope you are feeling better.  

hopeful glad the hot flushes have settled down huni.

A big hi to sweetchilli, velma, and anyone else i've missed. Thanks for the good wishes ladies. Hopefully tomorrow will bring me good news with when i can start again.

Emma xx


----------



## crazykate

ARGGGGGHHHH Just lost my post!!!!

Mrs B when is OTD   It's probably all just nerves now hun, it's only natural.  Sending you lots of             and  hun

Bunny - think I'll be away for your OTD too but I hope it's the outcome you so deserve.             

MissE - same for your EC hope all goes well and you get lots of lovely embryos pet           


Hope everyone else is doing great too - gotta get started into some work now     had a great big post done there too and I lost it   

I hope to get on later to catch up with the day's news but I just wanted to post "just in case"


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning how are we all

Any plans for the weekend


----------



## cMac

MissE hope it all goes well today.

Mrs B24, your head must be fryed, you've got quieter and quieter as time as gone on!!     Nearly there now.  Are you cooking for your sisters birthday?

Lil, thats great about the injection you must be soo excited to get started.  So injection on Saturday, when do stims start?  My sister has now decided to go to Glasgow for tx now and I am more than over the moon about that.  She has been trying for about 8 years and has pcos like me and has spent this year loosing weight and getting fit and has lost about 2 and a half stone so she is in the right place in her head to try it rather than wait for her NHS go.    

Sparkleheart are you having a scan today to confirm EC for Monday?  Big fingers crossed you are doing the trigger on Saturday night.

Kitten, thats so funny thinking the cetrotide would smell, although given my choice of words not surprising!!  I've nothing planned for the weekend.  DH is out tonight and tomorrow night, he lucky I'm such a cool wifey!!!  Although I did stick my bottom lip out a bit.  Might try and catch up with my wee sis and then we can talk about her treatment and me being pregnant all night   

Kate how is    ? Are you loving it up there?  Yay!!!

WeeEmma, clomid works for a lot of people, my best friends hairdresser took it (I know thats random but I don't know anyone else personally that has taken it apart from me and my sis!)  and she got pregnant first time.

Bunny, hope you are nice and chilled, won't be too long to next Wednesday, sure this week is nearly over.

Going to make up a nice little box for my sis with all the supplements that she needs as she is crap at that, my Zita West cd, my positive affirmations, quartz crystal for fertility and not forgetting my lucky orange knickers!!!!      They are so groovey I don't even think my granny would have worn them, god rest her!!!

Have a great day ladies and I can't wait to hear how you got on today MissE.


----------



## Kitten 80

Can I borrow you lucky orange Knickers   , I actully no when I am stimming this time


----------



## Bunny-kins

Girls!!!!

Oooo lots of chit chat going on here I see!  How are we all doing on this lovely sunny morning?! I don't know why, but I woke up this morning in a bright and breezy mood!!! It must be a Friday feelling!! 

Sparkleheart... Sounds like you've got some really nice follies there hun,  for EC on Monday hun! It's so exciting when you get to that stage! 

MissE... hope everything goes well at your appointment today and that you can start FET soon! 

Mrs B... How are you doing sweetie? The end it at sight!!! Have you decided when to test yet? My boobs are less sore now too and my aches seem to have calmed down...personally I think they were my ovaries getting back to normal!!! Sending you lots of         babe! 

Wee Emma... good luck for the Clomid hun. It does work for alot of people. I've been told the best time to take the pills is just before you go to bed so that you sleep through the SE's such as hot flushes etc! Are you getting monitored hun? Lets hope it's the one for you sweetie 

Kitten...I do agree, we think our men have the easy job but I bet they will tell you that their bit was hard!!!! (similar to man flu I think...cos they always have things worse than us don't they!) My DH worries about it all and bless him...has been googling like mad about Blastocysts, symptoms, implantation rates and the one-at-a-time thing. Now it's all happened (what he says is the interesting bit) he has seemed to suddenly have an interest in it!  Men are certainly different to us, we have to disect and analyse everything where as Men just want to skip to the important part! 

Lil... Hey, thats great news you are getting your jab tomorrow!!! I bet you can't wait to finally start!!! 

Sparty... Agree that it's definately easier to inject in the belly region...more flab there to grab hold of! 

CMac... Haha i bet those people with the smelly nuts was wondering why you were glaring at them!  It's funny how your sense of smell becomes really sensitive. Apparantly it's Oestrogen that causes that to happen in pg ladies! usually ms strikes at the same time! 

i hope i haven't missed anyone...I keep forgetting what i've just read! 

AFM... 5 DAYS LEFT! Yesterday I think I hit my '2WW wall' felt a bit sorry for myself  but I met some friends for dinner and had a good laugh. I certainly did me the world of good to get out and spend a few hours being totally distracted!  I'm glad it's the weekend, we are lookng at doing some nice things to help the time pass quickly which i'm looking forward to. Just spending time with DH will be nice!

I hope you all have a nice day girls and a lovely weekend. Will be checking in now and again and waiting for news from Mrs B! I'm thinking it will be good news! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Haha CMac... I wore a matching Orange bra and knickers during my treatment too!   I hope they were lucky for me too!


----------



## Lil75

Okay have got to get me some of those lucky orange knickers!   

Got my drugs today! So excited. 

Heading to see Westlife tonight in Sligo with my cousin and then home tomorrow morning for my injection!

Hi to all


----------



## wee emma

ohno, not a westlife fan (groan   ) have a good time anyway   

what is it about orange?


----------



## Bunny-kins

Apparently in Feng Shui orange is the colour of fertility! Orange is also used in colour therapy to treat infertility and often women wear orange items of clothing for luck! It's a magical colour! Try this.... If you think of the colour orange then look around you, say in a street or a shop. Everything that colour jumps out at you...try it!  it doesn't tend to work well with any other colour but orange. It is said that if you see alot of orange during tx then thats a good fertility sign! Don't know how true it is but I wore my orange knickers just incase!  xxx
​


----------



## Kitten 80

I just did it in my shop it works    right orange knickers here we come


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies
I thought that I had posted yesterday but for some reason it didn't post  . I hate it when that happens. Was on my phone so that's probably why. Never mind today is another day. 

MrsB - keep calm whenever you decide to test make sure it's right for you but I have a good feeling about you  . 

MissE - good luck today chick I hope that they will let you start soon babe.  

How are all our mums to be?

Bunny how is 2ww going?

Kitten what you doing this weekend?

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well. 

Afm I have just had my hair done and am going out wih friends tonight so I am looking forward to it. But I am a little worried. So here is a question for everyone I had some pain in my abdomen around my ovary area and I am wondering if I could still gave ohss  It's not very bad just a little uncomfortable but I thought that once you had a period everything was ok. Maybe I am being paranoid?   . 
Any help appreciated. 
Pat
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

HI Patbaz

I don't no about ohss sorry hon 

I am at Kings lyn this weekend its grandads birthday   , staying at my aunts haunted mansion


----------



## patbaz

Ooh kitten haunted mansion sounds fun. Have you ever seen any ghosts or spooks?  Not sure if I believe in them but don't know if I would be able to sleep in haunted house. Am too nosey would be listening out to see if I could hear anything unusual


----------



## Kitten 80

I always feel somthing at bottom of the stairs so I run up them it wouldn't surprise me if someone did die there the stairs are very narrow.

And I always feel someone behind me on my left , apparently I have a angel called bertris she is scotish and it turns out I have scotish great great grandperants


----------



## patbaz

Sounds spooky kitten but I hope that you have a lovely time and enjoy yourself.


----------



## cMac

Stop talking about scary things, I don't like it!! 

Don't know about the ohss patbaz sorry, but I hope you have a great night out, can't beat a night out with friends!


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi girls  - remember me lol!!

Took a wee bit of a sabatical as needed to get my head around a few things.  Been diagnosed with an auto immune disease (Hashimoto's) so that explains why none of the iui's or ivf worked post ds. Endocrinologist said disease actually triggered as a response to ds!!

Anyway am back in the land of the living and about to start down reg on the 5th Aug for a FEt on the 9th Sept, with lots of extra meds thrown in.

Will spend a bit of time reading some of the previous posts and hopefully catch up.

Erm


----------



## Kitten 80

cMac    my angel is very friendly so no need to be scared


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Ermitrude nice to meet you


----------



## cMac

Hi Ermintrude, great to see you back and delighted to see you have a date for FET!! Brilliant that you have a diagnosis although not brilliant that you have an issue of course. How did the diagnosis come about, was it something you pushed for?  Loads of good luck with your future treatment.


----------



## Ermitrude

Oh wow Cmac just saw your ticker - huge congratulations hun.

Hi Kitten, was a huge fan of angel and buffy back in the day.

To answer your question Cmac, just felt that something must have changed since ds even though i felt fine as got pg twice relatively easily with iui and then nothing post ds.  My clinic don't do auto immune bloods but got the list from a friend and got gp to do them.  They showed elevated anti thyroid antibodies which can cause mc and affect implantation. Also attack your thyroid, got thryoid checked and it was under attack. So was referred to an endocrinolgist and am on thyroid meds now for life.

Fertility doc prescribed steroids and baby aspirin for next cycle as i have to be immuno suppressed for any chance of it working.  did all the running myself and am sure my clinic would've let me do the fet without any further testing so am very glad i did - at least i'll be in the running this time round.

Erm


----------



## Hopeful NI

Ermitrude - So glad you are getting started again, and of couse finding out what was wrong   

Kitten - sister and BIL home this weekend and then heading on Monday down south for a week just to get away.

Pat & Bunny - Hope you are okay - not to long now.

MissE - Hope the appointment went well today


----------



## cMac

Ermintrude thats great that you pushed for that yourself, that is really something to be proud of and must give you mountains of hope for this next tx - this is the one!  Thanks for your congratulations, still in shock


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Ermitrude lovely to see you back. I'm glad you have got some answers huni. Hopefully the meds will make a difference to your next tx. Wishing you loads of luck.     

cMac love the ticker huni.

Hopeful how are you huni? Enjoy the weekend and then your week away.

Patbaz it can take a few months for your body to return to normal 100%. You may have a few aches and twinges in your ovary area for a month or 2 especially when you had such a bad bout.

Bunny stay strong huni. Keeping everything crossed for you.     

Kitten have a lovely time at the weekend. All sounds really spooky.

Lil enjoy westlife. Sing your heart out huni.


Mrs_B hang in there huni.     

Well ladies, just back from clinic. I'm really quite disappointed, have even had a wee   . There is a 2-3 months waiting list. When i get my letter of offer i have to wait til af appears then take 2 packs of the pill back to back without a bleed inbetween. Then i will get my schedule to start tx so it is going to be a bit of a wait.  Didn't have to take the pill the last time, apparently it is a new thing done in the clinic. He also said the embies were ok the last time but that transfer was a bit tricky. That was a bit of a surprise cos they didn't say anything at the time. Does anyone know why i have to take the pill? They dont really explain anything.

A big hi to anyone i've missed. Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

Emma I am so sorry it wasn't the news you wanted hon. I will probably be in the same boat on Tuesday. What clinic are you with. Would it be worth changing if you are private to somewhere were list is shorter?? Or is this the general protocol everywhere? Stay strong babe. 
Pat
xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all !!!
cmac how are u hun?yes i have got quiet havnt i  its nerves and total   
patbaz enjoy your night out hun ur hair sounds nice xxx
bunny enjoy your weekend!
sparkleheart is ec going to be monday?  
lil how are you hun?? 
ermitrude welcome back am glad to hear you got an answer anyhow ! all the best for your fet!  
crazykate has it sunk in yet hun 
misse sorry to hear you have abit of a wait hun xxx i hate waiting! th whole tx is just one big wait!!!   well from what i gather with the pill its supposed to prevent ovarian cysts so maybe they want to make sure youre cyst free before starting!!!hope the time flies for u hun xxxxxx 
a big hi to hopeful kitten sparty velma and anyone i have missed!!!its been so busy on here !!!i have a feeling im foregetting someone!!!and so sorry if its u!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
afm 
soooooooooo nervous my sore boobs seem to have gone i dunno maybe ill test 2moroi honestly dont know what to do what should i dohad a bit of a   today again am so scared !!!!
well thats all for now!!! 
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## MissE

Thanks patbaz. I am with RFC. I could probably go quicker with another clinic but it would be a fresh cycle again. I dont think i can move my embryos.
They also said i couldnt get registered on list for a private fresh cycle with RFC. The private list is about 9 months so i thought it would be good to at least get my name on the list in case i need it in the future. Apparently you cant register for 2 txs and also if you have more than 5 embryos in the freezer they do not allow it.

i hope you get better news on tuesday huni.     How are you feeling today?

Emma xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Thanks everyone for the welcome back, missed ye all   

MissE sorry your appointment wasn't what you wanted.  Down south the only reason they put you on the pill is to fit you in with the clinic's scheduling.  God i honestly can't believe that the waiting periods are so long when going private, madness.  Anyway take the weekend to process all you've been told and look at it fresh on Monday.

Oh Mrsb didn't realise you were so close to test date, best of luck hun have everything crossed for you.

You too Bunny - hope you're hanging in there ok.

A big hello to everyone else.

its a bank holiday here so loving the idea of a long weekend - just wish the weather would pick up  

Erm


----------



## cMac

Evening Ladies

I'm sorry you didn't get better news today MissE, it just seems to take so long. I am pretty certain you can move embryos if you want to have tx somewhere else, I'm pretty sure I looked at it as we were having tx in Glasgow but I can't remember the details. I did a quick search on FF and found this although it doesn't give any detail:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147021.msg2241640;topicseen#msg2241640

As far as I know they are your embryos and you can do what you want with them. Anyway, just a thought.

MrsB24 don't worry about the non-sore boobs, mine were less sore by the time otd came around and I'm sure others said the same.


----------



## patbaz

Mrs B if you test tomorrow good luck and be sure to let us know. I am sending you lots of    . You have made it this far girl I have a good feeling for you. 

MissE don't worry our time will come  . Like Cmac says I think that your embies are your embies and you can take than anywhere. 

To everyone else good night. I am off out with dh and friends for din dins. Chat tomorrow. 

Pat 
xxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

miss e so sorry it looks like you will have to wait before getting started again   .  i think we signed something at origin about moving/not moving embryos but i honestly cant remember now.  might be worth checking out if its something u want to pursue.  did they elaborate on your transfer being tricky?  i wonder what they meant by that.  im a wee bit worried i might have trouble with that cos when i had my hsg it was really hard for them to get the catheter thingy in.  took seriously ages and really hurt.  i hope u and DH can come to best resolution for you both over the weekend as to what to do next.  i imagine them putting u on the pill would prob just be to do with fittin u in to their schedule etc.  i know u dont want to be doing that but i suppose u could look at it as part of ur tx and that that is u getting started.   

mrs B aaah i dont know when u should test!  i can understand why u are so scared.  i know i will be too.  i think it will be good news for u tho!  i know that doesnt really help u make ur decision tho.  all i can suggest is just see how u feel when u wake up tomorrow.  if the urge is strong then just go for it   

welcome back ermitrude!  so glad u got to the bottom of things.  it just goes to show, you should always trust your instincts and go with what your gut is telling you.  good on you for being so proactive!  

patbaz hope you have a great night out tonight!  u deserve it so let your freshly coiffed hair down!

kitten ur weekend sounds fab id love to do that! im really into angels and spiritual stuff.  hope u dont get too spooked!

bunny only 5 days left, that has gone quick!  well, maybe not for u!    baby bunny is making him/herself at home.  

cmac i am so going out and getting me an orange bra and knicks tomorrow!!  hope i can find some!

wee emma so pleased for u that u are goin to get started on clomid soon. lots of people get pregnant on it so fingers x'd you join them!

lil75 i love westlife!!  ive seen them a couple of times, they are always brill.  hope u enjoy!  

hopeful NI a wee hol down south sounds lovely for passing the time

afm i have a scan at 7.45am tomorrow    . that prof mcclure is an early wee bird!  ive to take my menopur and cetrotide before i go.  i am just hoping and praying that my follies are a good size by tomorrow.  i just have no clue as last doc told me nowt.  so im a bit in the dark at mo.  if theyre ok then im assuming e/c could be monday   .  will just have to wait and see i guess but really want these eggies out of me now!  i am seriously huge!  its uncomfortable getting up and sitting down, feel like a cow with full udders!  super tired too but i suppose thats to be expected with all that egg growing goin on in there!

hope i havent missed anyone!
x


----------



## Mrs_B24

thanks ladies for the kind words!!!
patbaz enjoy ur night hun
sparkleheart good luck for scan 
ermitrude and cmac thanks for kind words also!


----------



## Hopeful NI

Mrs B - Good luck of you are testing tomorrow, I have a good feeling for you    

Sparkleheart & Kitten - Did you ever read the book "Angels in my Hair" by Lorna Byrne ? It changed my mind.

MissE - I know RFC was going to use frozen    that we had at Origin so you could check it could be the same vice versa. you and DH have a lovely weekend.

Hello to everyone else (DH just home with chinese so gotta go)


----------



## Sparty

Hi ladies

MrsB sending you lots of      and Good luck if you do test tomorrow..Enjoy the 21st celebrations as well.
Sparkleheart   the scan goes well and your ready for trigger shot
Hopeful How you enjoyed the chinese
Erm how lovely to see you back, glad you got some answers and   the fet brings a wee bro or sis for ds
MissE how frustrating   , you would think it could be much sooner than that!! Do they have bloody waiting lists for everything    Really not sure why you need to take the pill for 2 months.. Ah pet really feel for you
Pat hope you have a fun night out.. Sorry have no idea about OHSS
Kitten enjoy the wknd and celebrations for your granddad 
Bunny lots of      hope your doing ok Mrs - just think we are nearly in August
Cmac - fab news you will be able to empathise with your sister as she goes through the tx

Noticed you girls chatting about orange - I used red, its seen as a symbolic colour of happiness and good luck in china and corresponds with fire, which also symbolizes good fortune and joy..(according to the internet)I had red dress on when I went for ec and red socks and t-shirt at et   

Ah had really bad trapped wind yesterday, pain in my side all day - DH looked remedies up on internet (see its were we do all our serious research   ) Such a laugh he tried to make me walk like a duck then had me on my knees with head and shoulders on the floor, never worked probably because we      so hard    

Hi to everyone else  - hope your all enjoying the wknd


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning all  
well i tested this morning and its a bfp!!!!!!thank you lord !!!!! i cant believe it still honestly!its a miracle!!! am still shaking from it!!!! i actually made myself quesy from all the excitement!!!
thank you ladies for all your support !!! i no i got quiet the last few days but i was soo nervous!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
   all your dreams come true sorry or rambling!!!!!!


----------



## crazykate

Oh you've made my day hun I'm so happy for you both    See the "wobble" in the middle must be a good thing    I'm just up and told DH to get the puter on cos I thought you would be testing today    Now you can have an extra reason to celebrate tonight too       




MissE you can move your embryos I'm 99.9% sure hun but there may be risks      Is the pill progynova?  maybe they're putting you on SP this time so tx won't be as long. 


Morning all - really just logged on for now to get Mrs B's news and offer her congrats or hugs..........so glad it's congratulations woooooooooooohooooooooooooo


----------



## Sparkleheart

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!  biggest congrats mrsb and DH!  so happy for u, especially after all your worrying.  u can rest easy and enjoy it now.  double celebrations for u, what good timing with ur sisters 21st!

sparty seriously stop makin me laugh, it hurts my ovaries!  the picture i have in my head is hilarious!  how on earth does walkin like a duck help with wind!!!  oh the things we do...

well had my scan and EC is monday whoop!!  im so happy!  its at 7.30am so nice and early   

have a nice day everyone!
x


----------



## patbaz

MrsB congrats. You and dh must be delighted. I told you that I had a good feeling about you. Enjoy enjo enjoy!!!!!  You must be on cloud 9 hon  . 

Sparkle that's great news about Monday do you trigger tonight?  Good luck with it girl. 

Morning to everyone else. I had a lovely evening yesterday with my friends but I am wrecked today but was so worth it. 
Pat
xxx


----------



## MissE

Mrs_B congrats huni, i'm so pleased for you sweetie. Now you can have double celebrations.        

Thanks Kate, haven't decided what to do yet. The pill is microgynan. I'm going to phone clinic and ask them what it is for.

Sparkle so pleased EC is on Monday. Hope you get loads of lovely eggies.      

Sparty i am in hysterics here. The picture i have in my head is bringing tears to my eyes.     

Pat glad you had a lovely evening.  

A big hi to all the other ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## cMac

WHHHOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!              Congratulations Mrs B24, that is fantastic news!  Now you can have a wee secret, or not so secret, smile during your sister's birthday celebrations!  Great news!

Sparkleheart delighted EC is on Monday you won't have any hassles with your trigger tonight   

Speak to you all later xx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey everyone thanks sooooo much for congratulating me!!!!
i genuinely thought it hadnt worked im such a worry wart   i think i actually made myself feel sick with all excitement im still shaking am trying my best to calm down!!!
the only other person that knows is my ma i rang her at 7 this morning coz she be gettin up for work i told her not to tell anyone yet., dh wants to wait to tell most people can understand that but all my aunts and nan and sis no i was tx so they no i be testingscan is booked in for the 10th aug!!! the line was very dark on the pee stick i initally thought it was the control line but now i believe its test line!!!! sorry for rambling and possibly not makin any sense!!!
crazykate how are you today hun has it sunk in any bit yet??     
thanks sparkleheart i hope u have a nice day today and a happy drug free day tomorrow!!! xxxxx and get loooaaaadddsss of nice eggies on monday hun   
thanks patbaz hun xxxxxx   glad you had a lovely evening last night with your friends you so deserved to let your newly styled hair down and have some fun!!! have a nice rest today hun xxxxxxx   
thanks misse hun    hope you doin ok hun  have u decided on what to do wit ur embies yet hun   for the time to pass quickly for you hun xxxx
hey cmac how are you today thanks as well hun!!! xxxx any
symtoms yet
bunny hun how are u 2day     that you make it three in a row hun xxxxxxxx
roll on the spate of bfps..................
apologies again for all my moaning over the last few weeks feel free to   me!!!!!!
a huge hi to everyone else i hope your dreams come true you are in my thoughts and prayersxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sel


----------



## Bunny-kins

Mrs B.... WOOHOO! 



So, so please for you huni!  All that crazy waiting is all worth it in the end!!!  Enjoy yourself tonight at your sisters party!!!

Sparty... You nutter!  love the fact that you tried to waddle like a duck to shift wind!!! Tip for trapped wind is to drink a little bit of peppermint oil ( I mean a drop!) in some warm water. A nurse told me that after I had a laproscopy, it worked wonders!!! (may have to check whether its ok for PG ladies tho  )

Sparkleheart... Oooo EC on Monday! How exciting!!! Good luck to you huni! 

Pat... Glad you had a good nightout with your mates. It does you good to have a blow out now and again! 

MissE... You do have options as regards to your embryos and transfer to another hospital/clinic is definately a realistic option. I hope it goes smoothly for you huni, whatever route you want to go down. 

Big hellos to everyone else! 

AFM...
OMG...It's me next!!!  I'm actually quite nervous about it, part of me wants to stay in my bubble of ignorant bliss!  I continue the BFP brigade!!! I had a couple of strange dreams last night, one was that my DH told me he had a lovechild!  and the other one was that delivered the biggest baby in the world, it was like a 6 month old! mmmmm I think I must have concerns about something!!! 

It's a bit cloudy today so we're going to go and see Toy story 3 this afternoon then go out for a nice dinner afterwards. Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny so where going to go the Bleinham palace and have a lil picnic and a wander around! 

Have a good day girls... Mrs B... Enjoy the celebrations!! Today is a good day! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

aw bunny thanks hun im sure you will be fine hun i atually had very strange dreams as well hun really weird !!!!!!!! i hope you have a wonderful weekend hun !!am thinking of you hun       that u get ur bfp also hun xxxxxxxxxxxx
sparty apologies!!!! i forgot to say hello to you feel free to   !!!!!! 
wind i a nasty thing hun!!!!your neither here nor there with it !!! how are u today hun xxx


----------



## Sparty

MrsB I'm so delighted for you huni  Have a wonderful time at the party - double celebrations  
I'm doing great, ta for asking 

Sparkleheart thats great news - good that it nice an early on Monday. Hopefully by next wknd you will be PUPO  
MissE, Sparkleheart, Bunny and MrsB think DH was just looking for a good oul laugh at me or a good view of my  would not mind if they had worked but no joy   I must check out the peppermint oil  
Bunny sending you loads of       -    your BFP is next.

Got my antenatal appointment this morning for 12th August


----------



## cMac

MrsB24 your scan date is the same as mine, 10th August !!!! And Sparty just 2 days later, its a big week for us girlies!!  I still buzzing for you Mrs!!  I don't have any symptoms at all to speak of, boobs a bit sore but not all the time and the af feeling in my tummy comes and goes, feel a bit tired sometimes but not really exhausted or anything.  I can't believe that I am wishing for ms, just 5 mins every day then go away again, just for reasurance.

Bunny, your on stage next          for another bfp.  Sounds like you have a great weekend planned even if it is punctuated by strange dreams    lol!

Sparty I would love to have seen you doing that routine   

I'm just back from the gym (get me!), took it really easy on the treadmill and the crosstrainer.  Hopefullu that will cancel out the huge amount of rubbish I have eaten this week!


----------



## Kitten 80

Afternoon peeps 

Hope your all having a good weekend 

Mrs B congrats honey


----------



## Sparkleheart

this is prob going to sound really stupid but im really worried i'll ovulate once i take this trigger tonight!  im just scared that i wont make it to monday morning without ovulating naturally.  just feel like theres nothing to stop that happening now that im not taking the cetrotide.  oh god i hate being such a worrier!  does anyone have any words of wisdom that will slap me out of my silliness?!


----------



## Ermitrude

Afternoon girls

MrsB am seriously thrilled for you pet. Huge congratulations!!!

Bunny have everything crossed for you that you'll follow with another bfp.  Weird dreams happen during pg alot so fingers crossed those last few you've had are a good sign.     

Sparkleheart I had the same worry when i did my tx in May but the amount of cetroide in your system will prevent the trigger from working until 36 hours later.  Very excited for you for Monday  

Good on ya Cmac with the gym.

Great that you've gotten your ante natal appointment Sparty - makes it all so much more real iykwim.

A big hello to everyone else.

Afm just back from my first of two detox/lymphatic drainage massages - pure heaven, could've floated home.  Next one on Wednesday then the fun starts!!

Erm


----------



## Mrs_B24

Evening all!!!
ugg think i overdone it in the food department was so staving went to killarney with kids shopping ended up ravenous got a huge dominos feast and brought it home and gobbled gobbled gobbled its the worst thing being pure hungry then pigging out!!!!!  
sparty i think thats all men for ya tho theve pure animal instints at the back of it!!! looking at our bare bottoms hahahahah!!!!glad ur well   oohh antenatal how exciting hun all the best for that xxxx    
cmac aw cool same scan date      !!! it will be 4 weeks from ec for me and your a week ahead of me!!!! i actually had some sore pains low down today got me kinda worried!!!perhaps could be my ovaries or my womb stretching or something !!!!you cant help but worry with all these twinges tho in times !!!! as i said im a worry wart!!!!    
hey kitten thanks hun xxx how u getting on hun how is your weekend going 
sparkleheart i thought of that as well that i would defo ov before ec but i didnt hun!!you have cetrocide i assume my equivilant to that was orgalutron u had that also to prevent the release of the eggs for another while and the trigger shot matures them huni!!! dont worry xxxxxxxxx    
ermitrude thanks as well hun xxxxx    sounds like you had a lovely relaxing afternoon hun not long now till you start too xxxxxxx
afm as i mentioned earlier aaah bloated out from food have calmed down somebit!!!!feeling kinda tired now   
wellthats all for now!!!
a big hi to anyone i missed xxxxx hugs to all and thanks again xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

Please can I join you all, I had ET yesterday with 2 blasts!    OTD 10.08.10.

Georgina x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey georginaa hun welcome hun   and congrats on being pupo!!!!! xxxxxxxxx     it all works out for you hun xxxxx 
the ladies here are lovely and soooo supportive!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful NI

Mrs B -  - I am soo happy for you and DH 

Sparty - So funny   your  in the air, I was exactly the same when I was pg, thankfully it eased off at 13 weeks.

Sparkleheart - Good luck for EC on Monday  

Bunny - Hope you are keeping okay.

Georginaa - Welcome on board 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Georginaa

Hopeful NI/ Mrs_B24 - Thank you very much for your welcomes! x


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey hope thanks hun xxxxx  how are you getting on not long now till stimms !!!   
you welcome georgina!!!!!! xxx how u hun xxx


----------



## Georginaa

I'm fine thanks - just wanting the days to go a bit faster!!!


----------



## Velma

MrsB delighted to hear your news - i knew it would be BFP   Congratulations hun!!!

Now come on Bunny stay    am expecting your BFP in a couple of days!! hope you aren't cracking up too much!

Gerogina - good luck with tx - you will have great support here!!

MissE so sorry that wasn't what you were hoping for - i know it seems long but it may be as long changing to somewhere else now and get getting the embies moved etc? I hope you can concentrate on yourself in that time and it comes round quick!!!   

Ermi glad you got some answers - you wont know yourself next tx!   
Hey to everyone else!! hope you are all doing well.

Velma x


----------



## Georginaa

Velma - Thank you. Hope you are keeping well.


----------



## Sparty

Sparkleheart good luck for tomorrow huni   
trying 2 do this on my phone so sorry for lack of personals
welcome georginaa & congrats on being PUPO

chat tomorrow guys - hope u have all had a fab wknd


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Everyone 

Did you all have a good weekend


----------



## cMac

Sparkleheart hope it has gone really well this morning and you have got lots of lovely eggies, I'm waiting to hear!!!     

Welcome Georginaa and congratulations on being pupo, you will love it on here the girls are really supportive.

Mrs B I'm sure your weekend was just the best ever, with a bfp and your sisters 21st you can't ask for much more than that!!   

I had the laziest Sunday ever, didn't have a shower until 2pm, then planted myself on the settee and didn't lift my ass again until bedtime -lush.


----------



## Sparkleheart

thanx everyone for the good luck, it seems to have worked, we got 18 eggs!!  no wonder i was in such pain all yesterday and through the night with all those in there!  the EC was fine.  i really dont remember one thing about it!  that sedation is great  i tell ya!  feel a bit woosy and queasy now and my tum was really sore after but they gave me those strong cocodamol and they have worked a treat.  pretty knackered so going to trot off to bed for a bit.  didnt sleep too well last night for worrying!  just hope a good few of them fertilise well now   

welcome georginaa!
x


----------



## cMac

Sparkleheart 18 thats bloody brilliant, and you were worried you weren't going to have enough!!  Great news, enjoy your rest.


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey everyone !!!
sorry didnt get a chance to come on yesterday oh what a day !!! there was a bit of drama at the party after we left to go fishing !!!! my sis has epilepsy and didnt feel well my ma walked her upstairs and she had fit at top of stairs and two fell down had to drive all the way back again to collect kids thankfully they are alright crazy families!!!! 
well anyhow besides that am starting to feel little bit quesy now and then !!!cant wait for next tuesday to come round for scan!!!!
how was everyones weekend ??
georginaa hope you are doing well hun not long now hun your half ways there now xxxxx   
velma thanks hun   how are you keeping  xxx 
sparty and kitten how are you guys doin??    
cmac sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday!!!! i love lazy days!!! how are you otherwise hun xxx 
sparkleheart woooooooooooooohhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooooo on 18 eggies hunni that is brilliant hope they get jiggy tonight hun and you will have lots of lovely embies in the morning!!!!!! x 
bunny how was your weekend hun??not long now how are you feeling sending lots of      and     your way hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
a big hi to anyone i missed thinking of u and hope you all had a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls,

I hope you all had a lovely weekend!

Hi Sparkleheart! WOWSERS!!! 18 EGGIES! Thats Brilliant!!!!  you're a little egg factory!  I hope they get juggy in the love lab tonight hun 

Hi Georginaa -  to the group! Congratulations on being PUPO!  the 2WW is soooo long isn't it!  hopefully we'll all keep you entertained whilst you are on the wait! 

Hi Mrs B - Has it all sunk in yet? Sounds like you are already eating for two!  Sorry to hear your sister had a fit. It must be scary having epilepsy, I hope she is OK, what a awful thing to happen on your big birthday! 

Hi Velma, honest I'm keeping up the PMA!!! (it's hard but it's still there!  ) how are you doing hun?

Hi Hopeful, I'm fine huni bun, how are you doing? it won't be long until your on the dreaded 2WW too! 

Hi Ermi, those lymphatic drainage massages you've been having sounds interesting. Is that treatment for the Hashimoto thyroid? what ever it is sounds nice if it makes you all floaty...all for floatiness!  (as long as it doesn't involve illegal drugs that is!  )

As regards to those weird and wonderful dreams...I hope it is a good sign because i'm having the most bizarrely vivid ones. I woke up quite upset this morning as I was talking to DH (in my dream) in bed about baby...you know general happy stuff you talk about then I turned to him and it wasn't DH it was my awful ex-H (he doesn't deserve a 'D') who sneered at me and said you're not having a baby, why would a baby want you as it's mother!!! I woke up sobbing!!  WTF?  I can't believe in a time like this he crept in my dreams, not seen or heared from the git in 11 years (thank god!) Isn't it weird what goes on in your brain! 

Hi CMac... That sounds like the perfect Sunday to me! 

Hi Sparty, Yey that's good that you have your antenatal appointment! It's mainly a form filling and a getting to know you exercise but a good chance to ask your midwife questions such as scans, tests, how often you will see her etc. I think thats when it all seems to be real and more offical when you meet your midwife! 

Hi Kitten... How are you doing my lovely?

Big hellos to everyone else i've missed!

AFM... I'm fine! (apart from scary dreams that is!  ) had a lovely weekend with DH. Saturday afternoon we went to see Toy story 3! I love Pixar films!!! It was really good, though I did have a lump in my throat near the end when Andy went to university!  (I always cry at Disney films!...the worse ones is Dumbo and Bambi!  )
we went for a nice dinner in a new restaurant that opened which was really nice! I felt so stuffed afterwards!!

Sunday we had a nice lay in and read papers in bed then we decided not to go to Bleinham palace but DH found a little walk in a beautiful little historic village in Buckinghamshire called Weedon. Imagine a typical English village and you can see what it is like. full of thatched cottages, old buildings, village green, duck pond and fields!!! DH printed a walk from the internet which he said was a ambling little walk of about 2 miles. Nothing too taxing he said ...apart from the high styles you have to climb over, dodging of cows who blocked the paths and styles, lots of sheep poo, scrambling through overgrown hedges!!!  apart from that, it was lovely and views were amazing!!! The village was lovely, so many beautiful houses and had a little village pub where he had a nice Ploughmans lunch!  So the weekend passed quite quickly really!

Only 2 more sleeps till OTD! I'm quite tempted to test Tuesday night but DH said 'NO' Wednesday morning, cos he read the leaflet and it says the first wee of the morning so that is what we'll do. Spoil sport...he definately won't allow me to test before OTD! He saaid he'll be checking the bins for used pg tests!!!  so girls, you don't need to send the  to me as I have my very own living with me!!!

Sorry I didn't catch up over the weekend, I wanted to try to have a 'not-thinkin-about-it' weekend! I hope you all had a lovely weekend and lets  that this is a start of another fabulous lucky week ahead! 

Lots of love and  to all!

Bunny xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Sparkle well done missus. That is a fab amount of eggies. Lets hope there is plenty of action in the love lab tonight.        

Georgina welcome to the thread huni. Congrats on being PUPO. The ladies are lovely and will give you loads of support.

Bunny hang in there huni. Keeping everything crossed for you.     

Hopeful wont be long now huni.

A big hi to everyone else. Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Georginaa

Sparky/Kitten/Miss E - Hello and hope you are all well   

CMac - What a perfect Sunday!!   

Sparkleheart - 18 wow very good, hope they do their stuff tonight!!     

Mrs_B24 - Ahh your poor Sister, hope shes ok   

Bunny-Kins - Ahh poor you in that dream   Sounds like you had a lovely weekend!    No police needed then!!   

I'm going out for a bit later, been on the couch since ET on Friday so I'm thinking I should be ok


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all!!!
bunny your little adventure yesterday sounded lovely i love finding little places tucked away that are lovely and scenic it make syou feel good or something!! never mind the dreams hun i hate when that happens there only dreams at the end of the day!!! i think i had a dream that i stabbed my dh and wasnt too bothered about it!!!!!during my 2ww cant really remeber all it!!!!!i think i woke up another night takin a gasp of air and let out a moan gave dh a fright too and he thought i was fallin out of bed and grabbed me in his sleep that could have been same night although dont think so!!!he was kinda cranky tho coz he was awake half the night and was working next day !!  not long now hun xxxxxxxx am hoping its good news for u hun!!!! 
how are you feeling today misse
hey georgina how u feeling today hun? hope you have a nice day hun xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am very well thank you waiting for af so i can get that little bit closer to starting


----------



## Mrs_B24

hope u can start soon kitten the waiting is the hard part xxxxxxxx


----------



## Georginaa

I'm ok thanks, I don't feel any different but thats not me being negativejust think its way to ealy for anything yet.


----------



## Kitten 80

Some people don't feel anything hon   

Mrs B yes it is hard but I can do it now I have my skeduel


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Mrs B... Glad i'm not the only one with mad dreams!   

Hi Georginaa.... Going out for some fresh air will do you the world of good! Your right hun, any twinges or lack of them doesn't mean anything! but you can't help but wonder can you? (that's the craziness of the 2WW for you!)  My DH just shakes his head at me when I say "oooo I have a twinge...I don't think that's a good sign" then later I go " I don't have any twinges...I don't think thats a good sign!"   No wonder Men get confused by us women!!!    the thing is, I know full well that no proper pregnancy signs are felt till 5 weeks and that most symptoms of the boobies, twinges etc are from the progesterone and your body recovering from EC but you are still conscious of everything because you know that there is a little embryo floating around your womb.  In a regular pregnancy, you wouldn't have a clue about that at all! 

Hi kitten... I hope AF comes soon hun, everything is a wait during this tx lark!  You have to have a patience of a saint! I've realised during the 2WW that it is a virtue I do not hold!!!  I have patience of a gnat!!!   

Right gonna have something to eat before I eat my arm... I'm sure hungry these days! Not like me at all!!! (mmmm...could be a sign!!!  See i'm still doing it!!   )

Bunny xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

yes the 2ww is a differant story I might go


----------



## Mrs_B24

hello again!!!
yes the 2ww is unreal i will admit that i didnt know what to make of my twinges!!! had a lot of wind tho!!!still do!!!!   if u heard thunder last night it was probably me!! 
i do have to agree tho in  an everyday situation you wouldnt be analysing the twinges but everything you feel has a question mark on it 
well girls sending u lots of hugs for ye


----------



## Bunny-kins

Well at the moment I feel like AF is on her merry way   soooo I'm on knicker check! No sign of anything just that heavy dull feeling!   that test is calling me!!! Have to ignore...have to ignore!   

Mrs B... I've had terrible wind too, and really bad whiffy ones that has made DH nearly be sick!   and i'm still having problems with constipation (I'm thinking thats the cause of the twinges!   )  

Ahhhhh the delights of the 2WW!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## cMac

Bunny thats sounding good, I'm having the same problem myself, DH nearly chucked me out of the house at the weekend I was so bad!!  I felt for a few weeks that AF was on her way, hopefully thats a good sign too.


----------



## patbaz

Hello ladies

first off welcome Georginaa I know it's already been said but the girls on here are just fab, especially when you have a wobbly moment ( I have had quite a few  and they were great). Congrats on being pupo  . 

Sparkle lucky number 18  . I hope that the love lab is busy tonight. 

MrsB your poor sis I hope that she is feeling better. Are you still on cloud 9?

Cmac - that's a perfect hangover Sunday ( without the hangover) I am jealous. 

Kitten - hope the witch shows her face soon!!!

MissE - you feeling any better hon?

Bunny - not long now am saying    for you. 

Hopeful - how are things with you huni?

Velma and Sparty- how's it going?

Afm - I had a lovely weekend. Was out with friends on Friday night and had some lovely wine!  Had a lie in on Saturday morning then went shopping for our hols. Then it was a rmantic meal for 2 where we had our first date many years ago. So just a lovely Saturday. Yesterday we went to Belfast shopping then went to cinema and watched the A-team. It was so cheesey but brilliantly funny ( not sure if it was supposed to be!!). Then we went for an Indian and headed home. It was a lovely weekend. Dh has been so good throughout tx especially when it was cancelled. 

All weekend though I have been having twinges in my ovaries not sore just uncomfortable and tmi extremely loose bowels all weekend. But I have appointment with consultant in the morning so am looking for some answers!!  I should know tomorrow more about when we will have fet. 

Pat
xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

hello all!!!
bunny i was the same going to the loo to check and wipe and turn the tissue in the light   had the feeling as well hun my boobs wernt as sore i think they even stopped being sore at one stage and i was so sad!!!!just two more sleeps hun !!!try and keep calm easier said than done tho i know coz i was like a raving mad one !!!!
cmac when did your feeling like that stop or do you still have them i feel like my pats is wet sorry tmi and i get panicy but its all in my head   !!!! 
patbaz sounds like you had a lovely weekend hun!!! i love the cinema only thing is tho it can be quite expensive!!!im fine hun anyhow hun thanks for asking xxxxxxx


----------



## cMac

Patbaz, wishing you luck for your meeting tomorrow, hoping you  get some answers and a plan.  I like the sound o  your weekend, I just couldn't get my ass in gear!

MrsB I've having the AF feeling in my tummy on and off still.  As far as knicker checking, I'm still on the crinone gel so had to say whats going on down there! I know that during pregnancy your CM does increase and from experience when I was briefly pregnant last year I can agree with that.

I'm off to make the dinner, but I've just scoffed a packet of Spar Cheesy Puffs so I'm not really hungry for the proper food


----------



## patbaz

Cmac- I have just noticed your tickers they are gorgeous xx


----------



## Sparty

Sparkleheart thats just fab,    they are getting jiggy tonight and you get lots embies

Bunny    only two more sleeps - hang in there   

Girls would love to have the energy to write more but three of my nephews are visiting and I'm wore out - We spent today in Newcastle, great fun    Hopefully I'll get to catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Sparty, I'm having my two neices stay at mine for a week next week I have to go up to Durham (4 hour drive) to collect them at the weekend (just arranged it with sis)  I'm looking forward to it but i know i'll be knackered!!   My sis told the youngest one (7) and she said "yeah... no rules!"   mmmm...don't know what i'm letting myself in for, oh well it will be good practice!!!    

Yes 2 more sleeps... going to bed now, so when I'm back tomorrow it will only be 1 more sleep!!   

Nite nite girls!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Now it's only one more sleep!!!   I bet this is gonna be the longest day of my life!!!!   Getting a bit   to test!!!  Arrrrggghhh it's horrible isn't it girls!!! 

Sparkleheart....   you have woken up to lots of lovely embies this morning! Good luck hun   

I'm sure i'll be hanging around most of the day... speak laters!!!

Bunny xxxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

Glad to see you're hanging in there Bunny, today will be a long day  -but we'll keep you company. Sending lots of      your way.  The massages aren't for the hashi's, my acu recommends that you have 2 before you start injecting to help detox the body and prepare it for all the drugs.  Have to say was never a fan of massages before - I am now!!

Sparkle hope you get great news from the clinic today, well done on the 18 eggs.

Patbaz hope your appointment goes well for you today.

Lovely to read that all of our pg ladies are doing so well.  Re the 'wet' feeling I was the very same the whole way throughtout my pg with ds - a very normal pg symptom but feels completely freaky in the early days.

AFM nothing much going on.  Had a lovely bh weekend.  visited some friends yesterday who had a baby a couple of months before us and it was first time dh had been around a small baby since ds.  He did really well I have to say and am very proud of him - its not easy but all he could talk about after was when we have another one - so was glad we went iykwim.


----------



## wee emma

!!good luck bunnykins!!             



good luck to you too Ermitrude,that's brilliant that you could both handle it so well, this journey can be agony. i saw a tiny little girl walking with her granda this morning, they were in the shade so it was silhouetted. Something about it nearly made me cry.


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Ermitrude, Sounds like you had a lovely weekend (didn't realise it was bank holiday in Ireland   ) it's great that your DH enjoyed spending time with the newborn baby..I bet it all came flooding back! It's good to hear he is  getting excited for a lil one!   I know what you mean about you being glad you went along...sometimes with men it takes seeing the real thing to realise what they want,i'm sure men do feel paternal just the same as when our maternal instincts kick in when seeing a newborn.  My DH has often admitted that when people in work bring in their newborns he gets a bit broody!   

Hey Wee Emma! Thank you for your whissy good lucks!!!   One of my favorite past times is people watching, I love seeing snap shots of peoples lives and I always find the best ones are when I see children with their grandparents.  Something about that relationship is so special!  I bet what you saw this morning would have been a lovely photograph!    How are you getting on with the ole Clomid hun? Any mad side effects yet? I hope this is your time huni!!   

AFM...hangin' in there!!! Got quite strong twinges in my lower adomen, i'm looking at it as a positive stretchy one and not a AF twinge, gotta keep up the PMA!!


----------



## Lil75

Oh no, just lost a long post!! And it was catch up time because I wasn't on since Fri!! Ahh well. Here goes again....

Mrs B, yippeee congratulations. so delighted for u and DH.   Logged on Sat mroning to see da result but couldn't post cause my phone is crap. Bet u r still on   . Enjoy

Sparkleheat, 18 eggs, wow thats great. Hope u hear gr8 news from the lab.    

Sparty, glad u got ur antenatel appoinment. u'll not find until the 12th. 

Bunny, those dreams sounds like a good sign altho not pleasant. its sounds like u had a luvly wend so hopefully that took ur mind off it all. And it sounds like u have ur v own   .    Wishing u all the best for tomorrow.     

Georginaa, welcome aboard.   Congrats on bewing PUPO

Kitten, hope da    shows soon.

Patbaz, ur DH sounds like a sweatheart, glad u had a luvly wend. I went to see da A-team at the wend too. Thought it was v funny too. Great escape and yummy popcorn and hotnuts! Best of luck with ur appointment.

wee emma, its amazing what tugs at our heartstrings. 

Ermi, I'm sure its not easy for u both but glad ur DH did so well with the baby.  

AFM, had a luvly wend. Twas a bank holiday here yday so nice long wend. My bro and SIL and their 2 kids arrived so spent most of it with them. I luv spending time with the kids (they r 2 and 9mths) I had difficuly seeing my SIL when she was pregnant but thankfully that all went once the kids arrived, I just seem to have a problem with pregnant women! Got my Prostap injection on Sat so praying AF will arrive per schedule now. Its gr8 not to sniff for DR, just one injection lasts all month. Feeling a bit dizzy and light headed but suppose thats normal.

Hi to all, take care


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all

Hope everyone is ok

AF has arrived so its all go


----------



## Lil75

Ahh Kitten, thats great news!! Feels a bit weird being happy that AF arrived  

Now at least things can start moving for u!!


----------



## Mrs_B24

morning all!!!
cmac glad im not the only one with those feelings i was starting to panic!!!!are you looking forward to scan ?  
bunny not long now hun only one more sleep!!!!!!!!sounds like you have a nice week planned next week hun!!!sounds like you will be busy sending lots of      and     
sparty sounds like you had a lovely weekend too hun hope u had a nice sleep!!!  
ermitrude glad to hear you had a lovely weekend hun the massages sound lovely pure relaxing!! is it 2 days u start ? not long hun              
wee emma hope you are well hun xxx    
lil75 glad you had a lovely weekend too hun!!!not long now xxxxxx   
kitten welcome abord the crazy train hun!!! all the best for tx    
a big hi to everyone else!!!
right i must go and get ready have to sort out my pessaries today!!!!xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks mrs B seems like a long time since last tx in dec


----------



## cMac

Kitten thats great that AF has arrived, roll on treatment!

Bunny, its less than 24 hours now so you are on the home straight, I have a good feeling about this     

Sparkleheart, can't wait to hear how your eggies have got on overnight.

Patbaz, hopefully you have got some answers today.

MrsB I can't wait for the scan and am trying to get my fear under control.  A friend asked me to meet her after (she doesn't know about the scan) and I thought 'oh I can't what if its bad news' but realistically it won't be so I'll be meeting her and maybe share the good news.  Have you told your kiddies yet or waiting a while?

Lil sounds like a great weekend, and how great that you don't have to sniff!

WeeEmma, how is the clomid going?  That is the sort of thing that makes me cry, anything with Grandas especially if they are wearing shirts, ties and a wee hat!

Georginaa, are you testing on the 10th?  I can't remember but it rings a bell, if so thats the same day as Mrs B and my scan - hoping thats a great day for the 3 of us!

Hi to anyone I've missed, I'm off for lunch with my 2 closest friends, I might spill a secret........


----------



## Sparkleheart

so the embryologist said she'd phone between 10 and 11 this morning and she STILL hasnt phoned!!  i am going crazy!  do u think i should wait til 12 and then phone them if they havent phoned by then??  i seriously cant wait anymore, this is horrible


----------



## Velma

sparkle - i would say yeah! - for mine i had to ring them so it shouldn't be a prob! good luck hun!!  

bunny i am nervous for you only cause i remember what i was like! But i have a great feeling for you hun so expecting your BFP   

Hi to everyone else!!

Velma x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Lil... Yeah for having your Protab jab!   that must be lovely only having the one jab!  Good luck huni!   

Hi Kitten.... Yeah for AF!!!! I hope you have a comfy ride on the ole rollercoaster!   

Hi Mrs B.... Yep, definately got a busy week ahead.  I don't see my nieces that often so really looking forward to spending some quality time with them.  Just need to think on some fun things to do now! 

Hi CMac... Thanks sweetie   i keep wavering on the postive to the negative and back again.  Having alot of twinges today! I must admit I nearly caved earlier but I want DH to be there!   

Hi Sparkle... Argh...How annoying!   i bet you are wearing out your carpet with all the pacing you are doing! Wait till 12 then call them!!! Good luck huni!   xxxx

Hey Velma... Aww thanks for sharing the nerves with me   feel so sick and i can't concentrate on anything! I think the day before OTD must be the worse day of them all!   I hope your right and it is a BFP tomorrow...I couldn't of done more if I tried...what will be will be! xxx

I'm just waiting for my washing to finish then I'm going to go into town for a window shop and treat myself to a cupcake and a hot chocolate!!! I need a mini pamper afternoon!!!! Speak laters! 

Lots of love 

Bunny xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks ladys i doubt it will be comfy i remember what just 1 powder of menapur felt like now im having 4 lol


----------



## Ermitrude

Oh definitely ring them Sparkleheart - the wait must be killing you.  My clinic ring before 9 so put you out of your misery good and early.

Bunny am feeling very positive for you huni.  glad you have a few bits to distract yourself with today.  Can understand wanting dh with you to test - will have everything crossed for you for the morning.         

Cmac hope you have a lovely lunch out and its nice to share good news with friends.

Velma great to hear from you, can't believe you're nearly 14 weeks- fab news.

Delighted af arrived Kitten iykwim - its great to get going!!

Yeah its very strange being around kiddies of a similar age to what ds would've been but I really don't see him as being the same age iykwim he'll always be our one month old forever baby.


----------



## Bunny-kins

Kitten...Looks like it's going to be an interesting ride then!   I admire all your mixing abilitiies, I can't imagine having to mix my own drugs up...I reckon i'd cock it up!!!   My Buserelin was in one vial that I had to draw from and my Gonal -F was in a pen that I just had to change the needle each time then just inject and click!!! Funny how each clinic have different drugs and protocols to basically come to the same result! I find it all fasinating!! 

Have you phoned the clinic Sparkleheart?  Can't wait to hear your news!      

Thanks Ermitrude   

Still waiting for my washing to finish... why is everything dragging today?!   


Bunny xxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

well she phoned a few minutes ago!  she said that 7 have fertilised.  im pleased with that although i have to admit also a wee bit disappointed as they injected them all so thats not even 50% and we did ICSI!  i wonder what causes them not to fertilise??  i know i need to get a grip as lots of people would love to have 7 so im gonna have to get some PMA going!  she said she'd phone on thurs morn to tell me if 3 or 5 day transfer.  if 4 or more still look good on thurs they want them to go blast, if not then transfer will be thurs at 2pm.  i think im a wee bit scared of seeing if they'll go to blast incase we lose them all but i know if it works theres more chance of implantation.  oh dear goodness i am goin to be mental at the end of this and i havent even started the 2WW yet!

kitten thats great AF arrived!  it feels great to be able to get started.  

bunny only one more day, sounds like you are filling it with nice things!  i have a very good feeling for u, cant wait for your post tomorrow!

cmac hope u enjoy your lunch.  i bet u spill your secret!  i doubt i would be able to keep it in if i were in your shoes!

patbaz hope u get some answers and good news at your review   

miss e how are u feeling?  have u decided what to do yet?

hi velma, goodness nearly 14 weeks already!  hope u are keeping well.  

lil75 thats great u just had to do one injection for DR.  you're on your way now!

sparty hope u are having fun with your nephews and they arent exhausting u too much!

ermi those massages sound lovely, id love one right now!  

mrsb im sure youre still feeling on top of the world!  

georginaa how are u feeling hun?
x


----------



## Bunny-kins

Sparkle!!! *WOOHOO! *   7 embies is brilliant! You can't help but feel disappointed about the ones that didn't fertilise but you have 7 lovely embryos and one of these (or maybe two) will be your future baby/babies!!!  They must be doing really well so far for them to think about a Blast transfer, it's all wait from now on i'm afraid!  I have a good feeling huni, i reckon you've got some good embies there! 

Good luck for tomorrows call... I have a feeling that tomorrow will be a lucky day! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Sparkleheart thats great news that you have 7 wee embies, brilliant.  Pg Thursday will bring more good news.  Its very hard to know whether or not to go to blast - its a tough decision, we were in a similar situation with our 5 and thankfully all 5 made blast, so have 2 frozen now. But the risk of not having any is there too, sometimes they make the call if they are all at a similar stage as in it would be too difficult to determine which 2 are the strongest to put back.

Re not all eggs fertilising generally its due to them being either too mature or immature, even with all the technology timinig of ec is still a bit of a guess.

Bunny take your time putting out the washing - it'll make your afternoon shorter   .  Seriously though spend the afternoon in town window shopping it will help  - promise.


----------



## Velma

Ermi - i'm delighted to see you back on i know it has been such a hard journey - I have all crossed for that this is your time!   Oh i know 14 weeks it's mad. Thanks! sounds like it was tough going to see the baby but glad you got through it.

Bunny - it is a hard day honey - but looks like you are going about it good - having plenty on etc!    will be cloud 9 time in no time   

sparkle - just wanted to give you a kick with my positivity foot! I had got 19 eggs done icsi and 5 fertilized, one put back and look at me - it can happen to you too honey!!! stay    you are doing great!  

Pat - glad to hear you are treating yourself weekend sound lovely! Do you know anymore about FET? also i would say maybe your bowels are playing up due to stress?? You have been through alot - hope it settles!  

Lil - great AF arrived - it marks to start of things!


----------



## Bunny-kins

My washing maching is still going!   ohh hang on is that a final spin I hear??..... nope!!. Bloomin hell!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, theres a lot of chatter on here today.

Sparkle woohoo, fab news huni on your 7 lovely embies.       they continue to grow big and strong.

Bunny hang in there huni, keeping everything crossed for you.     

Velma how are you and baba?

Ermi how are you huni. Glad you and DH did very well with the kiddies. It has been a hard road for you sweetie but hoping the future is brighter for you.  

Wee emma how are you doing with the clomid?

Kitten glad af has shown her ugly face. At least things can get moving for you now.  

patbaz good luck for today, hope you get good news.

A big hi to everyone else, georgina, sparty, cMac, hopeful, lil, mrs-b and anyone else i've missed. 

We are just going to wait. DH is not keen on moving embies, think he is afraid of anything happening to them so in the meantime we will just have some fun trying.   Phoned clinic yesterday to ask what the pill was for and they said it is just for timing.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Bunny I was on what you are last cycle but didn't respond well at all so hopefully I will with menapur like I did with IUI


----------



## wee emma

yip bunnykins, i saw it as a photogragh too. she was so cute and tiny. there really is something about a granda isn't there.

sparkle, 7 is a great number    how exciting   

clomid is going okay, today is my 4th day and so far (fingers crossed) there's been nothing. I did have the most excruciating period pains on the first night after starting it, so i hope thats not going to be a thing that happens every time. i was sick and everything. yuck.


----------



## Ermitrude

Glad the clomid is going ok for you Emma, I hated the stuff - gave me awful hot flushes but never made me sick.  Really hope its a once off for you.

MissE we were the same about our embies didn't want to risk moving them.  Glad you have made your decision huni.

Well hope the washing is done at this stage Bunny and you're off out for the afternoon.

I'm doing ok thanks, just looking forward to starting on Thursday and feeling very positive about it all now that we have our diagnosis.


----------



## Kitten 80

thats how I am now    wee emma


----------



## Lil75

Great news Sparkleheart. 7 embies.   I can understand u beiong a wee bit disappointed but rem its only takes one. 

Bunny, hope ur washing machine has finished! If not, I would consider buying a new one!    Enjoy your afternoon. 

wee emma, glad u r doing well on Clomid. As u can c from my signature, it didn't agree with me but most people find it ok. To be honest, I think half my probalem was I wasn't sure if it was side effects or just me    When I told my gynie that I cried for a week, he told me something else must have upset me!!    Ahh well, if I knew then what I know now.....

Tks Velma, so excited to get started...tho not so pleased when a hot sweat hits. Wow, now I have sympathy for my mum tho its a bit late!! Hope u r enjoying ur pregnancy.


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies how are we all today?

Bunny - 1 more sleep Hun and then it will be a BFP I have a feeling  . 

Velma - 14 weeks omg!! Time is flying. 

Lil - it's great that you are getting started on tx. Good luck hon. 

Sparkle - 7 embies that is fab. I know that you are a bit disappointed but 7 is great!!

Kitten - yay for af!!!  You are now on your way . 

MissE - how are you? I have pm'd you xx. 

Weeemma - sorry clomid isn't making you feel well. It will be worth it in the end. 

Ermitrude - not long now babe. Fingers crossed. 

Sparty - I hope nephews aren't driving you  . I am sure you had loads of fun wih them. 

MrsB - you still on cloud 9?

Cmac - how you feeling today?

Hello to anyone I have missed xx

afm I had appointment today and consultant has left it to us to decide when we want fet cause we didn't make it to et. I had a scan also which has shown that ovaries are still very swollen and to expect twinges and that I need to take it easy. So dh and I gonna take time over our holiday ( we are going on a cruise on 12th august). I think it may be better to wait for ovaries to settle down but we will see. 
Pat
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

oh patbaz make sure you are well honey


----------



## patbaz

Kitten thanks hon. I actually feel pretty good. Am looking forward to cruise then it will be time to go back to school . Was hoping to be going back to work with a little secret but not meant to be our turn yet. At fet they are going to put 2 back so maybe we will have a better chance. Xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I def say so hon


----------



## Ermitrude

Oh enjoy the cruise Patbaz and definitely much better off to have the ovaries nices and quiet and body chilled out before your fet.

Not loving the idea of hot sweats Lil, hope you're doing ok.

Bunny hope you're afternoon in town has kept you busy.


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thanks Everyone for your well wishes It means a lot! 

I had a nice afternoon doing some window shopping and bought some extra tests to add to my collection!  was going to test tonight but have chickened out so tomorrow morning it is!!! Going to have a cubble on the couch with DH and try to stay in ignorant bliss!

I'll let you know the result in the morning!



Bunny xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Anyone on here used the menopur ?


----------



## emak

sweetchilli ,i did on my last cycle max does 450 per day think it was 6 amps ,pm me if you need to know anything ...its not as handy as gonal f


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey everyone its been really busy on here today i wilk try and get around to everyone!!!
cmac did u tell your mates 2day hope u had a nice lunch havnt said anything to them yet although i think they may no there is something going on!!! 
velma the time os flying for u hun xxxx 
bunny all the best for tommorow hun     for your bfp hun !!!    have a nice evening with dh!!!
congrats sparkleheart on your fab embies dont worry bout them hunni as the ladies said to me when i was in the same place u are they will be fine!!!    
ermitrude hoping all goes well on thursday  getting exciting now hun x     
yay lil on getting started!! 
wee emma hope the side effects go away soon hun    
hope u feeling better kitten  
patbaz enjoy your cruise hunni!!! where are u going on it it will relax you anyhow for fet!!!hope u have a wonderful time hun you deserve it!!! xxx
hey misse hope the time flies for u hun and u and dh hae some fun in the meantime iykwim perhaps a little weekend away would be something nice at least it will break the wait for ya hun   
wee purple  hope ur  coping okay hun   so sorry again 
hey sweet chillli how are u hun   all the best sorry cant help u didnt use that had purogon in the pen!!!
hey emak how are u hun xxxxx   
wel thats all for now guys had a lot of catchoing up as it was soooo busy apologies if i missed anyone!!!!! xxxx 
    to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparty

OMG girlies 3 pages of gossip  
Sparkle - 7 embies is fab,  Mrs, hope your resting up and your DH is taking good care of you

Bunny      its a BFP.. Sounds like you have had a really long day - hope tomorrow is fun and filled with happiness. Hope you have a great time with your nieces.

WeeP lovely to see you back - totally understandable you gave it a miss for awhile. The review after a BFN is normally around 12 weeks, not sure if thats any help

MissE glad you and DH have made your decision - hoping the time flys by for you and FET comes round ASAP

Pat - a cruise sounds like fun. Be a nice way to relax and come back fighting fit for FET

Kitten great to see your AF has arrived lets hope its the last for awhile 

Erm thats so good your starting on Thursday, sending you lots of     

WeeEmma - hope you don't get anymore side effects just a BFP   

Hi MrsB and Cmac bet you girls are counting down the days until the 10th

Hello to SW. Emak, Lil and Velma

QUIET has returned to my home     My lovely sis, bil and nephews have left, oh my those boys have some energy. Was really great fun  Need to relax now until Friday as we are off to Marlborough this wknd to see sil, bil and 2 nephews and niece.


----------



## Mrs_B24

sounds like u have a great week plkanned again sparty hope u enjoy  it hun xxx 
have the wind pains calmed down any bit hun?
bunny once again all th best for the morning again hun        
night night girlies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

uck u girls are really the best, thank u so much for making me feel better   

i know 7 is good so i just need to hope and pray that they are all doing their best now.  all this waiting is sooooo hard!  me and DH keep saying "lucky number 7" now to try and keep the PMA up!  listened to the pre transfer bit of my zita west cd today for the 1st time.  i really like it, was v relaxing and made me feel more positive.  although im still a total worry wart!  i might punch myself in the face to knock me out for 2 weeks and see if that helps with the worrying!!

bunny, the very very very best of luck for the morning!!  i am so excited for u!  

patbaz, your cruise sounds just lovely.  i think it is definitely the best idea to give yourself enough time to get nice and healthy again before your FET.  im sure you will come back nice and relaxed and ready to go after your hols.  you've got 18 lovely little chances there which is so brill!

wee emma thats great youre not having side effects from the clomid, long may it continue!   

miss e thats good you and DH have made your decision.  im sure it wont be long in comin round before you start again.  

kitten sorry youre having AF pains, hope u feel better   

sparty sounds like youre havin a lovely time with all your visitors/visiting!  its all just getting u used to how it will be for u soon!!

weepurple its lovely to see u back.  im fuming for u over that letter from the rfc.  they really need to sort out their communication!  im not sure about reviews, maybe give them a wee phone and see   

velma all kicks with positivity feet gratefully received!!  

ermi roll on thursday so u can get started again!  

cmac how did your lunch go?

lil, hope youve seen the last of those pesky sweats, that doesnt sound nice at all!

mrs b hope youre feeling good sweetie

sweetchilli i have not long finished stims and was using menopur.  was on 150 which was 2 wee vials.  are u goin to be using it?  i didnt have any probs mixing it.  well except for the first day but that was more ignorance and inexperience than anything.  i did have the runs the first 3 days of stims but the Dr was adamant it couldnt be the menopur so im not sure.  it may have been the metformin i was also on or a combo of both.  i didnt feel any side effects apart from the obvious twingy sore ovaries and bloated tum.  didnt feel hormonal or anything, at least not that i was aware of anyway!  any questions just ask and i will do my best to answer!  

xo


----------



## macker1

hi girls

sorry have been away for long but was feeling negative and didnt want to bring others down 

But am back feeling good. had egg collection last tuesd, ended up being kept in hospital ...not so good...but 11eggs were retrived 8 fertilized and 1 made it to Blastocyst(EArly Blastocyst) Feeling good about and excited t but have been having twinges and cramping straight after and still have them now . my ET was on sunday. is this normal as am worried?? is an early blastocyst good?? also have been resting since sunday when is it ok to go back to the real world


loads of new girls on since i last posted so hey to all , good luck in the morn Bunny but its going to be good!!!


----------



## Bunny-kins

for me girls.  I can't begin to tell you how devastated I feel at the moment.  It feels like a little bit of me has died!   I need to lick my wounds for a bit and get myself both pyshically and mentally ready for FET!


Thanks for the support. Good luck to you all, you are a great bunch of girls and all deserve to have babes in arms!! This can be a cruel journey but it does make us stronger people!   

Bunny  xxx


----------



## Lil75

Oh Bunny, I am so so sorry for u both. Was so sure it was going to be good news for u cause u deserve it. Take care of urself. You are right, its a cruel journey.  

Take some time out to recover and build ur strength back.   We're all here for you.


----------



## Ermitrude

Bunny huni am devastated for you pet, I know only too well what it feels like and it does knock the stuffing out of you.  

Take time out for yourself and dh, be as good to yourselves as you can.

thinking of you.


----------



## MissE

Oh bunny i'm devastated for you huni.    This is so cruel, take some time for you and your dh to recover. We are all here for you when you are ready.           

Emma xx


----------



## cMac

Oh Bunny I am so sorry I was certain this was going to be positive for you.  I don't really have have anything else I can say except to take of yourself and I know your lovely supportive DH will take care of you too


----------



## Bunny-kins

Thanks girls   Think I'm all cried out now.  Been up since 4am!!!  I look a right ole sight!!! Hubs has taken the day off (I don't think he realised how hard a BFN would be!   ) Just need to get myself all fit and healthy for FET and concentrate now on university in September and start training to be a Midwife...looks like I was put on this Earth to look after pg ladies rather than being one myself!!! I'll never give up trying though!   

Thank u for your support you are all so lovely!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Sparty

Bunny I'm really sorry pet, your right this is such a cruel journey. Hope you and DH can help one another through this and prepare for FET in the future


----------



## Kitten 80

So sorry Bunny


----------



## Mrs_B24

Bunny i am so sorry for you pet!!! really i am you are such a wonderfull person and a real support hun its just so unfair hun take sometime out for u and your dh we are all here for u hun whenever you need us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Velma

Bunny - Am just so devastated for you both! I guess there is so much hope that it is only natural the BFN is gonna floor you!   I really thought it would be positive and am so sorry i'm sure thats all you need to hear! I will be thinking of you make sure you take time to grieve it is such a loss.
You will be a fabulous midwife and i firmly believe you will also be a fabulous mum - it just might take longer than any of us anticipated for you!! But i will be    your little miracle comes soon.    

Velma x


----------



## macker1

so sorry to hear your news bunny, mind yourself and take care x


----------



## Georginaa

Bunny - I am so sorry you never got the result we all prayed for. I ma sure you will be a great Midwife and a great Mummy too very soon xxx

Macker - Well Done on being PUPO. I had ET on Friday and rested Fri, Sat, Sun then Monday only went out for 3 hours and yesterday 1 hour and today I am resting again!! xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh my AF is really bad this month bad belly ache


----------



## wee emma

ack Bunny, i really thought it was your time     

oh poor kitten, its awful isn't it. i can be murdered with it. get yourself a wee hot water bottle (or 2!)


----------



## Georginaa

Kitten - Hope your feeling better soon Hun   

Wee - Hope your ok


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

Macker congrats on being pupo. Hope your wee blast settles in nicely.     

Kitten poor you. There is nothing worse. As wee emma has said get a hot water bottle and snuggle up on the sofa. Hope you feel better soon.

wee emma how are you doing huni? Hope you are getting on ok with the clomid.

A big hi to everyone else looking in.

Emma xx


----------



## Ermitrude

Kitten you poor thing with a nasty af. Lots of heat for you and keep cosy.

Macker congrats on being pupo!!!

Weepurple huni I'm so sorry to read that you had a mmc, I had one after my 1st iui at the same time - its absolutely devastating.  But you will get there huni, not sure what its like in ni but down south you have to have 3 bleeds before they'll treat you again.  Hope you get your appt soon and I'd write a snotty letter to the hospital on the carelessness of their communications.

Bunny I agree with what the others have said you will make a fab midwife and a fab mummy too.  Hold onto that dream.

Afm all set to start down reg injections tomorrow, have my final lymphatic drainage massage this evening so will be all floaty again.  

Erm


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks peeps unfortunatly I am stuck at work    taken pain killers tho

hope your first d/reg go's ok tomorrow ermitrude


----------



## patbaz

Bunny i am so sorry huni xx. I don't know what else to say. Take time and look after yourselves. It will take time for you both to recover from this. We will all be here for you. You have been so supportive to all of us girls through our ups and downs. I shed a tear for you this morning .     . 

Kitten I get really bad af too so bad I need to take time off work. I always fing a warm bath helps and a hot water bottle. 

Hello to everyone else. I hope that you are all well today. 

Afm. I was at a funeral this morning a friends dad died it was so sad. But it has helped me put things into perspective. So I am feeling   again. 

Pat
xxx


----------



## Sparkleheart

uck god bunny i am so so sorry to hear your news.  look after yourself pet     

macker gettin to blast is really good.  congrats on being PUPO

ermi hope all goes well with startin dr tomorrow

kitten sorry ur stuck in work with bad pains.  i suffer terribly the 1st day of my AF, the only thing that helps is feminax ultra and some heat.  could u go home early if it keeps up?

hi to everyone else
x


----------



## Kitten 80

no some one has half day    I normally only suffer 1st day but this is cd2 and full bleed so not only is it more painfull I am bleeding longer oh well never mind


----------



## Sparty

Macker Congrats on being PUPO, sending you lots of       
Kitten hope you feel better soon   
Erm good luck with starting DR tomorrow
Hi to the rest of you gals


----------



## Kitten 80

thanks sparty


----------



## Kitten 80

just lookin at me ticker I am ignoring teh 6 days part but 3 weeks to stimming whoo hoo


----------



## patbaz

Afternoon all how is everyone?  I am goin for my weekly reflexology appointment going to be seriously chilled out his evening


----------



## Kitten 80

oh thats nice hon


----------



## patbaz

Hi kitten - how is the pain now?  I would def recommend a bath this evening it would do you the world of good hon


----------



## Kitten 80

its still there but not as bad Ive taken pain killers


----------



## Mrs_B24

evening all!!!
ermitrude all the best for tomorrow hun         did you enjoy your massage hun?  
patbaz how are you after your reflexology hun nice and chilled      
sparkleheart how are you today hun? all the best for tomorrow hun       
hey macker glad to see you back hun and congrats on being pupo        your little embie is getting nice and comfy hun xxx
bunny sending you lots of     am thinking of you hun ! 
a big hi to cmac velma georginaa misse weeemma kitten sparty lil75 kitten  and anyone i have missed xxxxxx


----------



## macker1

hi girls
thanks for all the well wishes....just to ask again is cramping and twinges normal after ET?


----------



## Sparty

Yes Macker I think its normal enough


----------



## Hopeful NI

bunny so sorry to hear your news . On my dh phone as we have went away for a few days. Started stim injections today . Sorry for such a short post hello to everyone


----------



## Ermitrude

Evening girls

Yep Macker actually a good sign - hope its your embie tucking in nicely.

Hopeful hope you're having a nice break away.

Kitten hope you're feeling better now that you're home.

Hope the reflexology did the trick Patbaz.

Has the news sunk in yet MrsB??

Bunny hun thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is well.

Massage was fab again this evening, fell fast asleep during it.  Have acu tomorrow evening so will be horizontal by the weekend with all the relaxation.


----------



## patbaz

Morning everyone. I am off to training so thought I would pop on while I can still talk. I have done any e ercise in weeks so will probably be wrecked and sore later. 

Kitten how are you feeling today hon??


----------



## Sparkleheart

morning girls

oh patbaz i really should betaking a leaf out of your book and doing some exercise!  i am so lardy at the min.  im just lettin myself eat whatever i want, which right now is all bad stuff!!  altho my belly is still pretty sore from EC so not sure i could be doing anything more energetic than eating at mo anyway!  

bunny hope you are ok.  thinking of you   

ermi those massages must be fab to make u fall asleep!  u will be the most chilled woman in ireland this weekend!

macker im sure your wee twinges are a good sign   

well the embryologist called this morn and 4 of our wee embies are good enough to keep goin to try and get them to blast!  the other 3 are still goin too, they are just a wee bit slower but they are going to try and take all 7 to blast.  really pleased but also very nervous as i know some of them might not make it.  i thought the 2WW was goin to be bad, this wait since monday has been crazy hard and now we have another 2 days to go til saturday!  all you girls are so strong, i dont remember any of you moaning like me!

good morning to everyone, hope you are all havin a nice day xo


----------



## Ermitrude

Morning girls

Enjoy the training Patbaz and hope you're not too sore afterwards.

Sparkle that is great news that 4 are doing so well and sometimes the slow starters are the real stars.  I can honestly tell you that i found the wait from day 2 to day 5 the hardest part of the 2ww - so you're definitely not alone in that one!!

Hope everyone else is well today.

First injection done, woo hoo!!  Finally on the road again.  Acu this evening which I'm really looking forward to.

Erm


----------



## Lil75

Morning,

I am so impressed Patbaz....heading training. I am so lazy. Did you enjoy reflexology? I find I sleep so well after a session. Sorry to hear about your friend's dad. 

Bunny, thinking about you today hun. 

Sparkleheart, that great news. They must be wee fighters!    
Kitten, hope you are feeling better today. That ole  . 3 weeks to stims. yippee

Hopeful, hope you are enjoying your time away. Its lovely to get a break  Good luck with the stims injections.

Glad you enjoyed the massage Ermi. Sounds really relaxing. Enjoy Accupuncture! Best of luck with the DR!  At least you have first injection over!

Macker, congrats on being PUPO. Hope the cramping has eased a bit.   

AFM DR not going so bad. Few hot sweats, dizzy head and headaches but I keep telling myself it'll be all worth it! Waiting (not so patiently) for AF to arrive. Normally would be here today or tomorrow but who knows this month! Then need my baseline scan before I start stims!

Big hi to everyone else.


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

I am feeling brilliant no pain no bleed all finished    I only have AF 2 days 

Sparkle its so hard hon knowing they are there in there hands( out of your controll) but I will give you this     try and comfort you


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Girls, 

I'm still lurking just not up to posting at the mo! Thanks for your messages! I'm getting there...just need to recover then I'll be back on the band wagon again... not got rid of me yet!   

Good luck girlies... I've lost track of what's happening, my poor lil' brain is fried!   

Love to everyone!

Bunny xxx


----------



## Mrs_B24

Morning all!!!
macker hope the cramps have eased a bit hun xxxxx  
hope ur having a lovely holiday hopefulni!!! yay on starting stimms     
hey sparty how are you hun
ermitrude sounds like your massage was lovely well done on first injection hun!    
how are you patbaz after your training session   good on you hun    
great news sparkleheart hun on ur embies !!! if u look back on my posts i was a real moaner    so dont worry its only natural to be worried about the little ones hun not long now till you be pupo !!!       
lil75 hope the side effects of dr ease off you you hun     not long now
kitten glad to hear your feeling better hun  
bunny hope you feel better soon hun its totally understandable hun if you need to take time out were here for you hun whenever you need us       thinking of you hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

HI Mrs B


----------



## weepurple

Bunny - so sorry huni    

Thanks for the info on review time girls


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Bunny thinking of you huni, it will take you some time.  

WeeP how are you doing huni?

Sparkle fab news on your wee embies. They sound like wee fighters.     

Kitten glad you are feeling better huni.    I think you have sent it this way. I'm up this morning and af is here with a vengence. ouch!!!!!!

Patbaz you are soooo good doing some training. I am so lazy.   Wont be long now til your holidays, i'm sure you are looking forward to the break.

Mrs_B how are you doing huni? 

Hopeful hows the stimming going?

ermitrude glad you are started again huni, hoping this is your time.    

A big hi to everyone, georgina, wee emma, sparty, velma, macker, cMac, lil and anyone else i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Ah sorry Missie hon hope it go's easy on you


----------



## Mrs_B24

Hey all !!!
kitten thanks hun how are u now hun 
weepurple how are you today hun sending lots of    
misse hope you feel better soon hun     maybe a big bar a chocolate and the duvet on top of the couch for the day or evening for you mrs? 
afm think im starting to get nauseated on and off although i dont mind it .  had a  migraine yesterday with aura ( blurry vision) before  the pain am ok today tho ! 
talk laters
xxx
Sel
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hope migrain go's Mrs B


----------



## Bunny-kins

TIME FOR A NEW HOME LADIES!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243872.0

LETS HOPE THIS IS A LUCKY ONE!!!

LOTS OF LUCK AND BABYDUST TO ALL!!!


----------

